# Plan para hacerme rico como escritor



## Henry Rearden (30 Dic 2018)

Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.

Tengo el siguiente plan:


Escribir libros de calidad, bien documentados y revisados por terceras personas.
Desarrollar ideas originales. Cercanas a la sci-fi hard o ucronias bien estructuradas.
Encargar una ilustración impactante y de calidad para la portada. Nada de usar bancos de imágenes genéricos photosopeados. Pido un diseño original y técnicas clásicas de dibujo.
Anunciarme por todo Internet: Blogs, foros especializados (o no). También regalo ejemplares en eventos de ciencia ficción.
Rodar booktrailers con actores reales (ya lo he hecho con mi próximo lanzamiento)
Traducir al inglés. De momento lo voy haciendo yo mismo. Luego pido la revisión de un nativo (mucho más barato que encargar una traducción a pelo) En realización...
Planes futuros: Con una buena traducción hecha y una portada impactante, enviar mis libros a productoras de cine y televisión extranjeras, para ver si hay suerte y me pagan tanta pasta como a J. K. Rowling por Harry Potter.

Actualización (05/03/2019): He redactado un relato solo para burbuja. Le he hecho un par de pasadas para corregir los errores más evidentes, pero si se me ha pasado alguna, lo siento. Ha sido una revisión rápida. También está en la página 19 y he publicado en la guardería un tema con el título del relato:

*El bautismo*​
La oscura y mal iluminada iglesia del pequeño pueblo, casi aldea, de Zaramilla de la Jara estaba de fiesta ese domingo. Casi todos los parroquianos se habían reunido para un acontecimiento especial: el primer bautismo de ese año. La Venancia, una mujerona alta y morena de muslos como columnas y pechos como panes de hogaza, traía a su primer retoño a bautizar. A su lado estaba el Cipri, su marido, todo ufano y contento llevando en brazos al que creía su primer hijo.

Sin embargo, todos los vecinos del pueblo sabían que la Venancia era una mujer disoluta, amiga de llenar de sangre las vergas de todos los nacidos hombre ya fueran zagales a los que les estaba cambiando la voz, como viejos achacosos y cuasi impotentes. Solo el cornudo esposo y algún despistado que vivía en la montaña pastoreando las ovejas no se habían enterado de que clase de ramera bíblica era esa mujer de armas tomar. Todos estaban en la iglesia por lo especial del acontecimiento y porque iban haciendo apuestas de quién de entre los asistentes sería el verdadero padre.

El párroco, que había estado preparando el lugar de culto para celebrar la incorporación de un nuevo miembro a la Iglesia, se había tenido que aliviar un rato antes con la única monaguilla con la que contaba el pueblo. La Jacinta era una joven pazguata, bajita, con el pecho plano y pelo corto, que con sus 18 años recién cumplidos la única ocupación que podía desempeñar con su escasa sesera era ayudar al cura del pueblo. También decían las malas lenguas que era de visitar la isla de Lesbos, pero eso al clérigo le daba igual. Dándole mil pesetas se dejaba hacer una _irrumatio_, pecado al que había tenido que recurrir para eliminar la erección que no le bajaba y que despuntaba en su sotana esa mañana. Saber que la Venancia se iba a acercar a la pila bautismal con ese par de ubres que ocupaban su pecho, asomándose de manera pecaminosa por el impúdico escote le había puesto malo, ya que cada vez que dicha feligresa acudía a confesión, el cura se tenía que aliviar con el vicio de Onán.

La Jacinta era tonta, pero dispuesta. El cura, después de depositar su semilla en su boca, le indicó que debía tragárselo todo, porque si no el pecado sería mayor: el de derramar la simiente en la tierra, por el cual fue castigado Onán por Dios. La monaguilla, obediente, le limpió el glande con un corporal viejo, ya desacralizado, y cuya suavidad tras limpiar innumerables veces el cáliz, servía ahora para dar brillo a un objeto igual de sagrado. Tras envainarse el miembro, ya flácido, y atusarse la sotana, salieron ambos de la sacristía para oficiar la misa y el bautismo del pequeño infante.

Ahí estaba la Venancia, con un vestido negro ligero y una peineta que sujetaba su velo, negro también. Acababa de dar de mamar al niño y el cura pudo atisbar por un segundo, cuando la madre se guardó el seno, grande, blanco y lleno de venas, un pezón oscuro, gordo como un dedal, y goteante de leche. El falo se le revolvió semierecto en su entrepierna. Por suerte, gracias a la viciosa Jacinta, su miembro estaba exhausto, sin fuerzas y pudo ponerse delante de los asistentes sin que se notara su turbación.

La ceremonia se fue desarrollando con parsimonia y los cuchicheos acerca de la paternidad del niño eran un leve ruido de fondo que apenas se sentía. Se leyeron salmos, el padrino se acercó al atril, la Venancia se limpió una lágrima y el supuesto padre del niño lo acunaba para que no llorase. Todo parecía ir sobre la seda, pero la Brígida, una vieja bruja experta en pociones abortivas, quitar el mal de ojo y hacer filtros de amor, no estaba feliz con la ceremonia. Su hijo, el Toribio, un hombre decidido, fuerte y guapo, se había ido a hacer la mili a Marruecos después de que la Venancia lo rechazase, aunque cohabitase un tiempo con ella. Allí, haciendo la instrucción, pisó una mina que se lo llevó por delante y la dejó a ella sola en este mundo. Pero eso el párroco no lo sabía y ese fue el mayor error que se cometió ese día.

Brígida tenía como misión ese día rellenar el incensario, cosa que hizo en esa última parte de la ceremonia. Pero no usó incienso, sino una mezcla de hierbas muy especial y peligrosa, proveniente de un conjuro de magia negra que ella nunca había usado hasta ahora. También marcó, mucho antes de que empezara la ceremonia, con la iglesia vacía, un pentáculo que incluía la pila bautismal en su centro. Tras volver a su asiento, sintió el aroma especial que empezaba a surgir del incensario y que hacía que todos los asistentes se sintiesen un poco más ligeros, como si flotasen.

El cura indicó a los padres y al padrino que se acercaran a la pila bautismal, pero lo hizo sin mucha convicción. El olor a hierbas le había embriagado y no se sentía igual. La Venancia sujetaba a su niño, pero parecía que requería mucha fuerza hacerlo y empezaba a jadear apresuradamente. El padre y el padrino también se sentían raros, con una extraña sonrisa en la boca. El parróco miró hacía abajo y su erección era dolorosa y prominente, pero, extrañamente, no le importaba que le viesen así. La madre tuvo que pedir al padre que sujetase al bebé, y tuvo que apoyar las manos en la pila bautismal. Los sobacos goteaban sudor por el vestido de la Venancia, los pezones manchaban la parte delantera con su leche y las ubres oscilaban delante del cura con movimiento rítmico e hipnótico.

La Jacinta sabía que el párroco lo estaba pasando mal y sabía como aliviarlo. Además, el contemplar los pechos ondulantes de la Venancia la había excitado y sentía un calor intenso en su interior. Se metió dentro de la sotana y se colocó el turgente y duro miembro en la boca. El párroco agradeció el alivio y su mirada se dirigió por un momento hacia el crucero de la nave antes de bajar de nuevo y darse cuenta, como si estuviera viendo una imagen muy lejana, como el resto de asistentes se habían desnudado y estaban fornicando unos con otros.

La Venancia se quitó la parte superior del vestido y con los dos senos al aire volvió a dar de mamar con el izquierdo al infante. El derecho estaba siendo succionado por el marido, al mismo tiempo que se masturbaba. El padrino, por su lado, le había levantado el vestido y le estaba lamiendo el ano a la madre, mientras manipulaba también su miembro viril.

Los tres llegaron simultáneamente al orgasmo dentro de la estrella pentagonal; el cura, el padre y el padrino. Pero, mientras el clérigo había tenido la precaución de eyacular dentro de la boca de Jacinta, los otros dos lo hicieron sobre la tierra y eso fue su perdición. El párroco y la monaguilla fueron lanzados hacia fuera del pentáculo por una fuerza invisible, mientras que el padre y el padrino fueron absorbidos por dos agujeros en el suelo del que salían llamas. En ese momento se materializó un ser monstruoso, con cabeza de carnero, testículos como bolas de petanca y una verga larga, gruesa y rugosa como rama de árbol.

De su garganta demoníaca salió un estentóreo rugido:

-Reclamo a esta impúdica pecadora como mi concubina y a su fruto como mi representante en la Tierra. Disfrutad hoy de los placeres de la carne, porque mañana será el lloro y el crujir de dientes. Me la llevaré a ella al infierno y al niño lo dejaré aquí para que os sojuzgue en el futuro.
-No puede hacer eso -exclamó la Jacinta con voz ida y cara de alucinada.
-¿Por qué no?
-Porque todavía no se ha bautizado a la criatura con su nombre.
-Se hará, pero no así.

El diablo ladeó la pila, tirando el agua consagrada. Después, con la pila ya en su posición y vacía, apretó los pechos de la Venancia con fuerza, saliendo sendos chorros de leche que llenaron la pila con un dedo de profundidad de líquido materno. Materializó un pequeño matraz con el que vertió un líquido oscuro dentro del sagrado recipiente y, por último, removió con un dedo. Cogió al niño y declamó:

-Yo te bautizo, con el nombre de


Spoiler



_ponga aquí el lector el nombre de su peor enemigo_


 para que los gobiernes a todos.
-¡Amen! -Replicaron todos los embrujados participantes de la diabólica misa.


----------



## chusto (30 Dic 2018)

Postea alguna relato corto. Queremos de saber como escribes. Si eres un clavisto o un aldono, los grandes literatos de este lugar.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (30 Dic 2018)

Lo que dice el de arriba.


----------



## lowfour (30 Dic 2018)

Los escritores (y conozco uno medio famosillo) viven mayormente de los certámenes y concursos de cada ayuntamiento. Mandan relatos, novelas cortas y tal... y si eres bueno y conoces lo que busca el jurado te puedes sacar varios premios al año y con eso tener un salario. Pero jodido, la verdad. Y ya te digo que este que conozco es un genio absoluto y lleva desde los 15 años trabajando como una mula, ya saca en editoriales de primer nivel y no creo que mueva mucha pasta.


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2018)

Todos tus pasos exigen bastante pasta. Cuál es tu presupuesto?


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Dic 2018)

chusto dijo:


> Postea alguna relato corto. Queremos de saber como escribes. Si eres un clavisto o un aldono, los grandes literatos de este lugar.



Lo haría de buena gana, pero es que uso este foro para tener opiniones políticamente incorrectas o contar chorradas (en este hilo no) y no quiero que se me reconozca.

En todo caso, voy a poner un fragmento de algo que no tengo publicado en ningún sitio (está sin revisar ni nada, a pelo tal y como lo escribí). Si alguna vez forma parte de una novela, posiblemente cambiaré los diálogos y nombres, por lo que no tengo miedo en que me reconozcan en un futuro:

Extracto del primer capítulo de una novela de fantasía:

El día amaneció lluvioso y frío, empantanando aún más el putrefacto lodazal en que se había convertido el campo de batalla. Sortak se despertó aterido de frío en el que iba a ser su último día como guerrero. La tienda donde dormía con sus compañeros mercenarios hedía a sudor, sangre y cansancio después de varios días de pelear contra el ejército rival. Después de lavarse un poco la cara y la cabeza recogiendo en un cuenco el agua limpia de la lluvia, desayunó gachas y tocino, con la mente puesta en el que iba a ser el intento definitivo de escalar el castillo de Lord Termenich. Las catapultas habían convertido uno de los muros en un amasijo de cascotes y solo la llegada de la noche había retrasado el ataque final.
—Vamos Sortak, alegra esa cara, hoy va a ser el último día de esta guerra. Mañana partiremos al lejano Oriente, a las tierras legendarias de Ixanhan.
—Para mí la guerra acaba hoy. Con el dinero de la paga me volveré a las tierras del Valle Damilan y me compraré una granja, con patos, cerdos y muchos manzanos.
—¡Venga ya! Eres uno de los mejores guerreros que he conocido, no un granjero, ¿qué sabes tú de cultivar manzanas?
—Me estoy haciendo viejo, y en este oficio la falta de reflejos te puede matar…
—¡Na! Vayamos a luchar contra los esbirros de Termenich, que esta noche vamos a llenar nuestros sacos con sus candelabros de plata y mañana partiremos hacia Oriente donde riquezas y exóticas mujeres nos esperan.
Sortak dejó que su compañero de armas Flanegan siguiera hablando al resto que se estaba despertando en la tienda de las fantásticas tierras de Ixanhan, donde el empleador de Sortak, el conde Makolevo, quería irse a guerrear. Makolevo, cuyo condado diminuto no daba apenas riquezas fue desde joven un excelente guerrero y su pequeño ejército estaba al servicio del mejor postor. En ese momento el profundo toque de trombón anunciaba que los soldados y mercenarios se fueran colocando en la línea de ataque, a esperar instrucciones de sus mandos. Sortak se puso su cota de malla, su casco de acero, la espada y el escudo y se fue a donde estaba esperando Makolevo montado en su caballo.

Sortak se deshizo de un atacante con un rápido golpe de espada, de arriba abajo en diagonal. Se proponía entrar en la brecha del muro del castillo cuando de repente vio a un arquero subido en la torre y apuntándole directamente a él. Rápidamente se cubrió con el escudo y en ese momento vio como la punta de la flecha lo atravesaba quedándose a un palmo de su cara. A continuación sintió el dolor. La flecha se había frenado con su escudo y su brazo. Sentía el hueso hecho trozos, atravesado por la flecha, pero no podía parar. Sus compañeros formaban una marea humana que entraba en el castillo. Siguió dando mandobles de espada con la mano derecha y usando el escudo con el brazo izquierdo que sangraba con profusión pese a que la flecha taponaba la misma herida.
La batalla se acabó pronto. Termenich desde su alcázar enarboló la bandera blanca y los pocos soldados suyos que quedaban en pie en el patio de armas soltaron sus armas al escuchar el toque de trompeta que anunciaba la rendición. Sortak cortó con su espada el mástil de la flecha que sobresalía por fuera del escudo. Pudo quitárselo y aprovechar para vendarse la herida, sin sacarse el resto de la flecha, para evitar la hemorragia.
Los pocos cirujanos que había en el campo de batalla no daban abasto y no podrían atenderle ahora. Por tanto se dedicó, como el resto de sus compañeros, al pillaje. Por la noche, el exhausto doctor que le atendió no le dio muchas opciones.

—Tengo malas noticias. La flecha te ha roto un hueso, el cúbito, y tienes astillas de hueso insertadas en la carne. La herida se ha infectado y tienes el brazo inflamado. Aunque te quitase la flecha junto con los trozos de hueso y te limpiase la herida, lo más probable es que tuvieras gangrena y al final murieras, aunque te amputasen el brazo.
—¿Qué se puede hacer?
—Lo más rápido es amputar ahora por debajo del codo. Las fiebres serían menos peligrosas y sobrevivirías. Si esperas, tendríamos que cortar después a la altura del hombro y lo más probable es que murieses.
—¿Tendría que haber venido antes?
—Podrías haberlo intentado… pero no te hubieran dejado pasar a mi tienda. He estado hasta hace una hora atendiendo a nobles y oficiales y no he acabado hasta hace una hora. De todas formas has hecho bien en dejarte la flecha dentro. Si te la hubieras quitado ya habrías muerto desangrado.
—Bueno, mejor quedar vivo con un solo brazo, que no muerto con los dos. De todas formas hoy iba a luchar mi última batalla.

El médico le dio un poco de infusión de adormidera y Sortak sintió como si flotase. Todo el cansancio acumulado se evaporó y vio con su vista nublada por la droga como el cirujano le cortaba rápidamente el brazo, asistido por su ayudante. Sortak se levantó al día siguiente con un gran dolor en el muñón, aunque podía soportarlo. Se tomó una infusión contra la fiebre y se miró el vendaje. El ejército permanecería acampado unos días, mientras se firmaba la paz y se reponían, o morían, los enfermos. El iría a despedirse del conde Makolevo y a pedirle la carta por sus servicios.

—Hola, Sortak. Ya veo que la batalla te pasó factura —le dijo amablemente el jefe de la guardia, Thrano— ¿qué quieres?
—Me gustaría despedirme de nuestro señor y solicitarle la carta de servicios.
—Espera a que salgan los cirujanos y los magos. Te pediré audiencia y cuando te anuncie puedes pasar.
—Gracias.
Sortak esperó pacientemente. Salieron los magos y doctores y tras aguardar un rato más Thrano, le avisó que podía pasar.
—Lord Makolevo, Sortak de Arandil, solicita audiencia.
—Hazle pasar.
Sortak cumplió con el ceremonial, saludó inclinándose y a continuación esperó a que Makolevo le dirigiera la palabra.
—Sortak, amigo mío, hemos luchado en muchas batallas ¿no es así?
—Sí, milord.
—Pero a ambos nos ha pasado factura. Te has quedado sin brazo y yo he perdido mi pierna y me he visto obligado a coger una de un moribundo.

En ese momento Sortak reparó en la pierna derecha del duque. En alto y vendada, pensaba que la habían curado. Entonces se dio cuenta de que el duque había hecho uso de magia negra. Se cogía la pierna de una persona viva, no importaba que estuviera moribunda y se sustituía por la del duque. La fuerza de la magia provenía del donante, por eso no funcionaba si se usaba la extremidad de un muerto.
—¡Oh! Cuanto lo siento milord.
—Yo también. No me gusta arrebatar la vida a una persona, aunque sea un moribundo. Me queda la tranquilidad de saber que ese pobre soldado murió más rápidamente y con más dignidad que si lo hubiéramos dejado en el campo de batalla con las tripas fuera. Una vez que su pierna estuvo unida a mí y el hechizo fue pronunciado, le cortamos misericordiosamente su cabeza con un hacha. Por suerte era un soldado del bellaco de Termenich. Hubiera odiado hacerle esto a uno de los míos.
—Por supuesto…
—No te lo recomiendo que lo hagas. He visto a nobles con miembros trasplantados y las extremidades siempre tienen un aspecto enfermo, demacrado y con muchas venas. Pero tampoco quería ser un mutilado. Eso hubiera sido mi fin.
Aunque Sortak hubiera tenido el dinero para pagar a los magos (era una magia muy cara) nunca le hubiera quitado la vida a nadie para obtener una extremidad nueva. Era un soldado, no un monstruo. Pero se cuidó de comentarle estos pensamientos al duque.
—Supongo que vienes a por tu carta de servicios.
—Milord, tenía pensado venir de todas formas. Aunque no hubiera perdido el brazo, me estaba volviendo viejo para esta vida de soldado.
—Por supuesto. Te puedo dar la carta de servicios, sin embargo, el dinero que había depositado en la Banca Trattori y que corresponde a tu parte de los botines y del resto de tus compañeros no se encuentra disponible en este momento. El rey Hertyl II me pidió un préstamo para financiar su campaña militar en el este de su reino.
—Milord, entonces, ¿Cuándo podré cobrar?
—Tienes dos opciones. Esperar al vencimiento del préstamo, dentro de tres años, o bien cambiar tu dinero por una carta de hidalguía y terrenos en nuevas tierras conquistadas. Piénsalo muy bien. El rey Hertyl II nos ha dado a todos esa opción porque en caso de que la guerra no vaya bien tendrá que declarar la bancarrota y solo cobraremos una pequeña parte de lo prestado, yo incluido. Por eso le pedí cartas de tierras, no solo para mí, sino también para todos mis guerreros. Ahora mismo estoy hasta arriba de deudas, por eso viajo a Ixanhan. Allí existe la oportunidad de ganar mucho oro en sus guerras.
—Comprendo, milord. ¿Me recomendáis coger las tierras?
—¿Ayer pudiste coger algo del castillo de Termenich?
—Unas pocas joyas, creo que no me moriré de hambre en los próximos meses, milord.
—Bien, porque el botín que me va a entregar hoy Termenich ya está dedicado a pagar deudas, incluidas la de los magos de esta mañana. Pásate a hablar con mi cocinero, creo que te podrá dar algo de mi despensa para el viaje. No te puedo dar ni unas tristes monedas porque no tengo ni oro en mi tienda. Coge las tierras. Podrás cultivarlas, asentar campesinos en ellas y podrás transmitir tu título de hidalgo a algún heredero tuyo.
—Gracias, milord.
Sortak se acabó de despedir ceremoniosamente de Makolevo y se fue a hablar con su secretario.
—Bien, aquí tienes la carta de servicios. Veinte años trabajando con nuestro señor duque. Con esto evitarás las levas en el reino y te atestiguan como hombre libre sin cargas ni deudas. Aquí tienes la carta de proclamación de hidalguía y de transmisión de tierras otorgada por Hertyl II. Para ejecutarla, tendrás que pedir audiencia en su corte al procurador de su reino.
—Gracias por todo.
—Han sido muchos años juntos viéndote pelear para nuestro conde. Muchos han muerto en sus filas. Aunque hayas perdido el brazo, conservas la vida. Eres afortunado.
—Te echaré de menos. Adiós.
—Adiós, Sortak.
Sortak se despidió también de Thranos y se fue a ver al cocinero del conde. Este le dio un jamón ahumado y unas patatas para el viaje de vuelta. Se dirigió de nuevo a la tienda del médico.
—Hola, ¿has acabado ya de poner en orden tus asuntos?
—Sí, acabo de ver a nuestro conde.
—¿Ya te ha dado la carta de servicios?
—Sí, me iré pronto.
—Lo suponía, voy a cambiarte el vendaje.
El médico termino de vendar a Sortak y se acercó a su despensa a por un saquito.
—Toma, más hierbas para la fiebre y vendas limpias. La herida está cicatrizando muy bien. Si no se ensucia y cambias los vendajes, no habrá ningún problema. Lava las vendas con agua hirviendo. Te dejaría dormir unos días más aquí, pero como ves no hay sitio. Por desgracia, todos no se van a salvar, aunque intentaré que se mueran los menos posibles.
—Gracias por curarme y atenderme.
—Cuídate y mantén limpia la cicatriz durante los próximos días.
—Así lo haré, adiós.
—Adiós.

Sortak siempre había formado parte de la infantería, y estaba acostumbrado a marchar a pie. Pero como soldado licenciado podía solicitar un caballo para volver a su hogar. Se dirigió a las caballerizas donde había un gran movimiento de animales.
—Hola, Sortak ¿quieres un caballo para tu retiro?
—Con un brazo menos no puedo ocultar mis intenciones ¿no es así?
—Bueno, al menos estás vivo. ¿Qué quieres? Tenemos muchos caballos capturados de las tropas de Termenich. Aprovecha ahora la oportunidad, que en unos días nos quedaremos sin ellos.
—Bien, necesito un caballo dócil, fuerte y que no sea caro. Que me sirva para largas jornadas de marcha y pueda usarlo también para arar la tierra.
—Tienes suerte. Tenemos algunos de esos. Hay muy buenos ejemplares de nobles y oficiales, pero son más caros. ¿Qué te parece este? Tranquilo, pelaje marrón espeso, no muy alto y con patas y cuartos fuertes.
—Me parece perfecto ¿Cuánto pides?
—Ahora nos quedan todavía muchos y por ser tú una moneda de oro.
—¿Te sirve un anillo de oro?
—Sí, si no es muy fino.
Sortak buscó en la pequeña bolsita de joyas y tras descartar dos anillos de plata, encontró uno de oro, con un rubí engarzado.
—Tiene una piedra, así que me gustaría llevarme el caballo con los arreos y una manta para la grupa.
—Déjame que mire… Sí, parece un rubí. Te lo dejo ensillado, pero la manta me la pagas aparte.
—Es un anillo de oro con rubí, quiero también la manta.
—De acuerdo, sales ganando, considéralo un regalo de despedida.
—Gracias, me pasaré dentro de un rato, cuando lo tengáis listo.
—Hasta luego.
Sortak se despidió de sus compañeros de armas, Flanegan por desgracia murió en el asalto, y no vería nunca las tierras de Ixanhan de las que tanto habló. Tomaron un trago de cerveza en su honor y por último se abrazó a todos ellos. Fue a las caballerizas, tomó su caballo y emprendió el camino de vuelta a casa.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 21:32 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Todos tus pasos exigen bastante pasta. Cuál es tu presupuesto?



Para mi próximo lanzamiento me he gastado unos 300 euros en ilustraciones, portada, contraportada, las mismas en blanco y negro para dentro y otras 3 más también en blanco y negro para el interior.

Para el booktrailer me he gastado un poco más de 300 euros. No digo la cantidad exacta por si me reconocen por ese dato.

Con mi primera novela me gaste 150 euros en ilustrar la cubierta. Eso sí, en Fiverr puedes encontrar chollos. Me gasté solo 15 euros en la cubierta de un segundo libro, contratándoselo a unos búlgaros.

En el primer caso, la ilustración dio fama a la novela y en el segundo, la relación coste-prestaciones era más que buena.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Dic 2018)

Buena suerte con lo de "escribir libros de calidad" y "desarrollar ideas originales".


----------



## Giles Amaury (30 Dic 2018)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> 1) Escribir libros de calidad, bien documentados y revisados por terceras personas.



Precisamente todo lo contrario de lo que hay que hacer si te quieres forrar escribiendo. 

Mientras tú te tiras una año escribiendo una novela de calidad de 300 páginas que se van a leer cuatro personas, Stephen King ya ha escrito 2 tochos de 800 páginas que miles de personas va a comprar. Haz las cuentas: Stephen King escribió 1600 páginas en el mismo tiempo que tú escribiste 300. Al margén de que Stephen King va a tener muchísimo más exito que tú simplemente porque ya es mundialmente conocido, él va a cobrar por un trabajo en el que ambos empleasteis el mismo tiempo mucho más porque el ha producido más.

Eso cuando no te sale un fenomeno como el de la autora de 50 Sombras de Grey, esa ya directamente no es que invierta un año en escribir 800 páginas, esa es que te escribe una novelas en un finde.


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Dic 2018)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Precisamente todo lo contrario de lo que hay que hacer si te quieres forrar escribiendo.
> 
> Mientras tú te tiras una año escribiendo una novela de calidad de 300 páginas que se van a leer cuatro personas, Stephen King ya ha escrito 2 tochos de 800 páginas que miles de personas va a comprar. Haz las cuentas: Stephen King escribió 1600 páginas en el mismo tiempo que tú escribiste 300. Al margén de que Stephen King va a tener muchísimo más exito que tú simplemente porque ya es mundialmente conocido, él va a cobrar por un trabajo en el que ambos empleasteis el mismo tiempo mucho más porque el ha producido más.
> 
> Eso cuando no te sale un fenomeno como el de la autora de 50 Sombras de Grey, esa ya directamente no es que invierta un año en escribir 800 páginas, esa es que te escribe una novelas en un finde.



Aunque hay muchos autores establecidos, contra los cuales no tengo nada que hacer, hay que tener en cuenta que las editoriales siempre están buscando autores nóveles que puedan darles un nuevo éxito editorial. En ese campo compito contra aún más aspirantes.

Si quiero sobresalir en un terreno tan exigente, o bien hago como dices tú, escribir libros como churros (aunque eso no me asegura el éxito, aunque sí unas pocas ventas) o bien busco hacer un producto de calidad y lo vendo con algo de marketing.

Mi primer intento con portada de calidad, idea original y algo de marketing, no me dio mal resultado. Me compraron el ebook aproximadamente unas 150 personas, lo que para un primer libro de ciencia ficción y en español no está nada mal.

Seguiré con la fórmula que me funciona.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (30 Dic 2018)

Otra posibilidad, más económica, sería que creases un blog con Wordpress y publicases tus relatos ahí. Luego mirar de monetizarlo.

Por ejemplo, este texto de muestra, en vez de copiarlo aquí, si tuvieses web simplemente podrías dar el enlace del artículo y sería mejor. Además, evitarías duplicar contenido, que es perjudicial para SEO.


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2018)

Una crítica sobre el texto que has puesto:

Pasas de puntillas por el evento más importante del capítulo, que el tipo pierde un brazo. Parece que en vez de amputarle un miembro le han sacado una espinilla, resuelves la situación en dos lineas y a partir de ahí se vuelve algo casi anecdótico.

Por lo demás bien, aunque no soy escritor, soy lector y gracias.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (30 Dic 2018)

Vale, me lo he leído.

No escribes mal, pero tampoco escribes bien.

Estás narrando el asalto a un castillo en primera persona y parece un informe técnico para un incidencia en una fábrica de lavadoras. Tiendes a construir de forma reiterativa cuando debería de respirarse acción, angustia, miedo, violencia brutal... mil cosas. En su lugar parece que te están contando un partido de tercera preferente un becario con periodismo a falta de tres asignaturas que ha dejado para septiembre.

Con el tema de la herida intentas dar detalles técnicos médicos y es un error. Porque no eres médico ni te has molestado en documentarte. Además, la describes como lo haría un tipo blanco español de finales de XXI aficionado a la ci-fi. O lo haces como los habitantes de un mundo de fantasía medieval (que es poco probable que sepan lo que es un cúbito, o una infección) o lo haces como un puto experto en trauma casado con un médico de combate. 

Decir "Tengo malas noticias. La flecha te ha roto un hueso, el cúbito, y tienes astillas de hueso insertadas en la carne. La herida se ha infectado y tienes el brazo inflamado. Aunque te quitase la flecha junto con los trozos de hueso y te limpiase la herida, lo más probable es que tuvieras gangrena y al final murieras, aunque te amputasen el brazo", ni suena auténtico, ni transmite nada, ni aporta gran cosa. Te deja en un punto medio bastante poco interesante y que deja al aire las costuras de tu poco oficio. Hay que escribir de lo que uno sabe. Tú no sabes mucho de medicina de campaña bajo condiciones medievales. Tu texto lo delata.

La conversación entre el mercenario y su patrón... eso sí que es ci-fi. Parecen dos colegas rajando en el bar a la salida del curro. Tú lo de los niveles de habla te lo perdiste el día que se dio en clase, ¿no?. No vemos cual es la relación entre ambos, desde luego apenas vemos jerarquía, respeto o -lo que solía ser más común- sumisión cuando no miedo del inferior hacia el superior. Tampoco queda muy claro porque un jefazo va a compartir una mierda de información sobre sus poderes y demás con el primer ñeta que pasa por su tienda... Tú no sabes mucho de las relaciones sociales e intrapersonales en una sociedad feudal (o profundamente jerárquica). De nuevo, tu texto lo delata.

Así varias más...

Personalmente no me siento muy inclinado a pagar por leer uno de tus libros después de esto.


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2018)

Es que lo de pagar por leer se terminó con los ebooks. A no ser que seas un colgao de una saga y necesites lo último de George R.R. Martin ya o te da un pampurrio, esperando un par de meses lo tienes en pdf por ahí colgao.


----------



## ekamali (30 Dic 2018)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (30 Dic 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que lo de pagar por leer se terminó con los ebooks.



Para nada. Si lo que quieres es leer para echar el rato antes de apagar la luz, o en el tren camino al curro, como una Charo cualquiera, vaya, pues igual.

A la gente que lee por el placer, por tirarse el moco o por como lo quieras llamar, no le importa pagar. Siempre que el precio sea razonable. Los 12 pavos de una edición de papel no entran en esa categoría. Cada vez menos. Y no te creas que los PDF esos piratas son gratis. Cuestan molestias y dinero. Tienes que tenerlos subidos -que tampoco te creas que están todos, es un curro de chinos escanear un libro-, localizados en páginas de confianza, con buscador si puede ser, que no te metan troyanos y mierdas, cerrar los pop-ups... no sé tú, pero yo -y muchos que conozco- por 2 pavos prefiero ahorrarme problemas. Pero sólo 2.

El tema de la autopublicación en digital permitiría precios razonables, pero tienes que encontrar quien quiera pagar 1 a 5 pavos por cada 300 páginas que perpetres. Si no te conocen, la gente no va a querer arriesgarse -menos cuatro empáticos intesos-, vas a tener que currarte durante años el tema a base de blog y muestras gratuitas (o ser el puto nuevo Quevedo, pero vamos a enfocarlo como un proceso industrial sometido a la leyes del mercado). Créate un fandom más o menos dedicado, y no les importará soltarte 5 pavetes por tenerles el kindle lleno.

Si España, o el mundo hispanoparlante en general, da para formar masa crítica suficiente de gente dispuesta a soltar los 5 pavetes lo suficientemente a menudo para que puedas vivir de ello (ni te digo forrarte)... mi apuesta sería que no. Mucho menos en géneros nicho como la ci-fi. Pero bueno, también puedes creer que darás el pelotazo y algún cazatalento de la Metro se leerá tu novela por chiripa (no, it won't happen).

Es una cuestión de modelo económico. La gente sigue queriendo ser escritor como cuando en los tiempos en que el libro era un producto industrial que requería una cierta concentración de capital y era explotado por grandes conglomerados editoriales. Y no. El tema ahora es que tienes control total sobre tu obra como producto artístico... pero también mercantil. Y claro, también tienes que conseguir llegar a un público saturado y acostumbrado a lo gratis.

En realidad, ni importaría la calidad relativa del producto literario como tal, se trata de crear un apego, una lealtad de tus lectores hacia ti que les haga aflojar la mosca. Tienes que darles algo que se imbrique en sus rutinas. El valor del trabajo intelectual o creativo, per se, tiende a cero.

El OP este dice que ha conseguido vender 150 copias de algo con un nivel similar a la muestra que ha puesto... sería más correcto decir que su portadista lo ha conseguido. Pal caso, es lo mismo.



luismarple dijo:


> A no ser que seas un colgao de una saga y necesites lo último de George R.R. Martin ya o te da un pampurrio, esperando un par de meses lo tienes en pdf por ahí colgao.



Eso también, pero en eso el "leer" no tiene nada que ver. También hay gilipollas que pagan lo que sea por completar su colección de monedas o sellos.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Dic 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> Una crítica sobre el texto que has puesto:
> 
> Pasas de puntillas por el evento más importante del capítulo, que el tipo pierde un brazo. Parece que en vez de amputarle un miembro le han sacado una espinilla, resuelves la situación en dos lineas y a partir de ahí se vuelve algo casi anecdótico.
> 
> Por lo demás bien, aunque no soy escritor, soy lector y gracias.



Sí, también pensé yo lo mismo en una primera lectura. Por suerte, es un borrador que ni siquiera había pulido y que tendrá mucho trabajo después, metiendo nuevas descripciones, refinando, etc.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 00:29 ----------




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Vale, me lo he leído.
> 
> No escribes mal, pero tampoco escribes bien.
> 
> ...



Interesante, aporte, el de la medicina y las relaciones jerárquicas. Por suerte, nada que una buenas lecturas de clásicos para corregirlo. Ya me intuía yo algo de eso. Es que mi campo natural de escritura es la ciencia ficción, pero con un poco de esfuerzo me reciclo en la fantasía.

"La flecha ha roto el hueso y tienes un exceso de flema líquida en tu cuerpo. Aunque te hiciera sangrías, el brazo se te hinchará y los humores negros te corromperán la carne. Temo que o sacrificas el brazo o te reunirás con tu Creador." Mejor, ¿eh? _Easy, my friend_.

Aunque no me compraras ningún libro, ya me has dado algo más valioso que cualquier euro que me pudieras pagar y es otro punto de vista. 

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 00:35 ----------




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Para nada. Si lo que quieres es leer para echar el rato antes de apagar la luz, o en el tren camino al curro, como una Charo cualquiera, vaya, pues igual.
> 
> A la gente que lee por el placer, por tirarse el moco o por como lo quieras llamar, no le importa pagar. Siempre que el precio sea razonable. Los 12 pavos de una edición de papel no entran en esa categoría. Cada vez menos. Y no te creas que los PDF esos piratas son gratis. Cuestan molestias y dinero. Tienes que tenerlos subidos -que tampoco te creas que están todos, es un curro de chinos escanear un libro-, localizados en páginas de confianza, con buscador si puede ser, que no te metan troyanos y mierdas, cerrar los pop-ups... no sé tú, pero yo -y muchos que conozco- por 2 pavos prefiero ahorrarme problemas. Pero sólo 2.
> 
> ...



Soy consciente de que hay muchos creadores, mientras que la masa de lectores no sube tanto. Por eso, prefiero ir asentando un nombre, con algo de fama en el sector y luego intentar el salto al cine, televisión, comics, etc.

Lo mio es más bien un plan a medio plazo, más que intentar un pelotazo a lo 50 sombras de Gray.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la ci-fi es un nicho en español. Por eso intentaré en una segunda fase, la traducción al inglés, así como extenderme al campo de la fantasía. Ahí si hay más dinero.

Por cierto, G.R.R. Martin empezó escribiendo ciencia ficción.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Dic 2018)

Dr.Muerte dijo:


> El primer punto ya falla, la gente no quiere buena literatura, quiere basura.
> 
> 1-Plagia algo de éxito (50 sombras de grey empezó como un fan-fiction de crepusculo, otra basura inmunda)
> 
> ...



Gracias por los consejos, que son muy parecidos a los que me han dado en otros foros.

El problema es que hay mucha gente que los ha intentado y no ha conseguido nada. Para una estrategia en la que millones juegan y solo unos pocos consiguen el éxito, me quedo entonces con la lotería primitiva. Juego mi euro y a esperar la suerte con menos dolores de cabeza.

No, quiero diferenciarme de la masa borrega, porque, aunque parezca increíble, todavía hay personas que lo valoran. Además, si una fórmula me ha funcionado, ¿por qué tengo que cambiar?

Tampoco sería capaz de hacer un clon de 50 sombras, e Internet ya está saturado de este tipo de clones.

Otra cosa que se me da bien es tener ideas originales e incluso se me ocurren nuevos inventos e artilugios. Como sé que no voy a poder patentar nunca nada, prefiero reciclar mis ideas dentro de los libros que voy escribiendo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Dic 2018)

Mi opinión: Escribe sobre disparates, asuntos delirantes, grotescos, risibles, y/o terroríficos, leyendas urbanas, gore, todos mezclados, eso es lo que gusta al populacho, que es el que compra libros en masa. Pásate el estilo y la pulcritud por los forros de los cojones, eso te ata y te limita, te destroza la originalidad y la creatividad, si quieres caer bien a críticos y tener un público culto «selecto» sé «recto», «serio», «documentado» y esas cosas, no vas a vender nada.


Stephen King, la Pava esa de Harry Potter, se pasan la documentación y la pulcritud por los forros, tienen muy buenos libros, y son BEST SELLERS.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 11:17 ----------

No olvides que el 99% de los lectores quieren pasar el rato divertido o terrorífico, y que no les mareen ni les coman el tarro. No lo olvides.

Sé simple y impactante!!!

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 11:18 ----------

Este es mi humilde consejo como Lector, que no escritor.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Dic 2018)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mi opinión: Escribe sobre disparates, asuntos delirantes, grotescos, risibles, y/o terroríficos, leyendas urbanas, gore, todos mezclados, eso es lo que gusta al populacho, que es el que compra libros en masa. Pásate el estilo y la pulcritud por los forros de los cojones, eso te ata y te limita, te destroza la originalidad y la creatividad, si quieres caer bien a críticos y tener un público culto «selecto» sé «recto», «serio», «documentado» y esas cosas, no vas a vender nada.
> 
> 
> Stephen King, la Pava esa de Harry Potter, se pasan la documentación y la pulcritud por los forros, tienen muy buenos libros, y son BEST SELLERS.
> ...



Creo que no me he explicado bien. No hablo de escribir en un estilo culto, ni para una minoría. Doy gracias si escribo bien las frases, no cometo faltas de ortografía, gramática, concordancias y si no hay fallos de continuidad en el argumento.

En el aspecto de estilo soy muy directo, bien escrito, sin sobrecargar y pongo cambios de ritmo, cliffhangers, flashback (sin abusar) y metiendo mucho diálogo.

Hablo de ideas:

*Ejemplo 1*

Idea mainstream: Una nave espacial llega a la Tierra y con un superláser destruyen el palacio de la Moncloa. Juan Pérez roba un caza alienígena para meter un virus en el ordenador central de los alienígenas. La humanidad gana.

*Ejemplo 2*

Mi argumento: Una nave espacial alienígena, que descubre con una sonda la Tierra en tiempo de los romanos se pone en viaje a velocidad sublumínica usando un motor de fisión nuclear. Cuando llegan a la Tierra, a paso de tortuga, descubren que la humanidad está más avanzada que ellos tecnológicamente. Como no tienen superláseres, deciden secuestrar niños, educarlos en su nave y devolverlos a la Tierra para que formen una sociedad secreta, con la idea de conseguir un gobierno mundial que acepte a los extraterrestres como líderes. Al final los alienígenas ganan.


----------



## Enterao (31 Dic 2018)

a mi me parece malisismo eso que has puesto pero haya tu...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Dic 2018)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien. No hablo de escribir en un estilo culto, ni para una minoría. Doy gracias si escribo bien las frases, no cometo faltas de ortografía, gramática, concordancias y si no hay fallos de continuidad en el argumento.
> 
> En el aspecto de estilo soy muy directo, bien escrito, sin sobrecargar y pongo cambios de ritmo, cliffhangers, flashback (sin abusar) y metiendo mucho diálogo.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien, y esos aliens se acuestan con la mujer del presidente o un ministro, y tienen aspecto grotesco. Y de allí sale una nueva raza humana, los «saponoides», que exigen igualdad en derechos y privilegios como minoría étnica intergaláctica. Te da juego para hacer crítica social despiadada, y cosas de esas, que los lectores reconocerán y reirán.


----------



## luismarple (31 Dic 2018)

lo cierto es que el fragmento que has puesto no da como para hacerse rico escribiendo.


----------



## chusto (31 Dic 2018)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Personalmente no me siento muy inclinado a pagar por leer uno de tus libros después de esto.



Vale, esto no te ha convencido. Pero estamos en la misma situacion que si pillaramos a Joaquin Reyes por la calle y le pidieras que te haga reir ahi mismo.

Con un texto de esa extension, puedes sacar alguna conclusion pero tampoco juzgarle. Yo aun me lo tengo que leer .


----------



## Paco de Mileto (31 Dic 2018)

Ser escritor de novelas con nombre _desconocido_ no es una profesión o forma de ganarse la vida. Es un entretenimiento personal y a menudo relacionado con algun desorden psicológico particular.

Un escritor de novelas desconocido no puede llegar al público si no es a través de un editor que sepa de que va el negocio. Si ese editor no existe debe ser el propio escritor quien realice esa función. Aquí ya podríamos hablar de profesión EDITOR DE SUS PROPIAS NOVELAS. El punto de partida es más humilde que poner un kiosko de chucherías.

Soñar con eso *ser rico* no es ciencia -ficción pero se acerca mucho.


----------



## jaimegvr (31 Dic 2018)

Para ganar 1.000.000 vendiendo un libro, previamente te tienes que gastar en publicidad y promocion en Tvs, radios, prensa, internet, etc... 500.000€, siempre y cuando el libre sea BUENO, si no lo es, pierdes dinero.


----------



## Bobesponjista (31 Dic 2018)

Como la Cuqui y le acabó escribiendo los libros la Chusa


----------



## morethanafeeling (31 Dic 2018)

El fragmento de novela que has posteado no te deja en muy buen lugar, es bastante cutre para alguien que dice basar su plan en "escribir libros de calidad". Lo peor es que no te hayas dado cuenta tu mismo antes de postearlo, eso quiere decir que tu nivel está bastante bajo y que probablemente volverás a dar por buenos textos llenos de errores de aficionado.

Todos cometemos errores al empezar, pero una cosa es tener algún fallo gramatical o de estilo, que se puede corregir a posteriori, y otra escribir toda una novela de fantasía heroica con jerga actual y no darse cuenta de que suena ridículo. Esto último es más grave.

Mi consejo sería que antes de publicar nada te asegures de que no haya errores de bulto, porque una vez publicado eso ya queda ahí y afecta a tu prestigio como escritor. Una manera es dejando leer tus textos a personas cualificadas que te corrijan o aconsejen, aunque insisto, hay cosas de las que tú mismo deberías darte cuenta al releer tus textos.

Antes de pensar en como hacerte rico, deberías pensar en como escribir correctamente, y eso se consigue leyendo y practicando mucho. No se puede empezar la casa por el tejado.


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Dic 2018)

"este hilo no puede ser verdad..."

"mama quiero ser artista"

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Lo mejor del hilo, esas etiquetas.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Dic 2018)

Enterao dijo:


> a mi me parece malisismo eso que has puesto pero haya tu...



Yo no he dicho que sea bueno. Es un borrador, sin pulir ni revisar, de algo que si algún día publico habrá sufrido tantos cambios que no lo reconocerías.

Además, ¿lo has leído? ¿o es un comentario ramdom para crear polémica?

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 18:01 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> lo cierto es que el fragmento que has puesto no da como para hacerse rico escribiendo.



Habrá que verlo cuando esté incluido dentro del libro...

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 18:02 ----------




r3dactor dijo:


> Ser escritor de novelas con nombre _desconocido_ no es una profesión o forma de ganarse la vida. Es un entretenimiento personal y a menudo relacionado con algun desorden psicológico particular.
> 
> Un escritor de novelas desconocido no puede llegar al público si no es a través de un editor que sepa de que va el negocio. Si ese editor no existe debe ser el propio escritor quien realice esa función. Aquí ya podríamos hablar de profesión EDITOR DE SUS PROPIAS NOVELAS. El punto de partida es más humilde que poner un kiosko de chucherías.
> 
> Soñar con eso *ser rico* no es ciencia -ficción pero se acerca mucho.



¿Quien ha dicho que yo sea desconocido? Ya he publicado (autopublicado) una novela de ciencia ficción y he tenido un pequeño éxito. Otra cosa es que yo no quiera decir quien soy aquí, en este foro.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 18:11 ----------




morethanafeeling dijo:


> El fragmento de novela que has posteado no te deja en muy buen lugar, es bastante cutre para alguien que dice basar su plan en "escribir libros de calidad". Lo peor es que no te hayas dado cuenta tu mismo antes de postearlo, eso quiere decir que tu nivel está bastante bajo y que probablemente volverás a dar por buenos textos llenos de errores de aficionado.
> 
> Todos cometemos errores al empezar, pero una cosa es tener algún fallo gramatical o de estilo, que se puede corregir a posteriori, y otra escribir toda una novela de fantasía heroica con jerga actual y no darse cuenta de que suena ridículo. Esto último es más grave.
> 
> ...



Aquí tenemos una crítica inteligente. Yo ya soy consciente de que tengo que mejorar mi estilo en el género de la fantasía, porque mi género natural es el de la ciencia ficción, incluso si me apuras, de la _sci-fi hard_, por mi formación científica y cultural.

Yo no he dicho que vaya a publicar esto, es un proyecto que tengo para realizar dentro de algunos años y tras trabajarlo mucho. Es más, si algún día lo publico estará tan cambiado que ni lo reconoceríais. Tengo cosas de ciencia ficción más trabajadas y curradas, pero o están publicadas o a punto de estarlo y no quiero ponerlas aquí.

Si es que mi intención no era publicar nada por aquí, porque no quiero que se me reconozca. Aquí aprovecho para desahogarme y contar tonterías (salvo en el caso de este hilo). Me habéis pedido algo mio y yo os lo he dado. Pero ni es lo mejor que tengo, ni se me ocurriría poner algo por lo que se me reconociese fuera de este foro.

Por último, no soy tan inconsciente de publicar nada sin que me lo revisen terceras personas y tras haberlo yo revisado a fondo.

Además, ¿qué os creéis? ¿Qué va Arturo Perez-Reverte y publica del tirón, tal y como le ha salido la primera vez del procesador de texto?
Pues no. APR tiene que pulir sus textos, como cualquier hijo de vecino y luego tendrá un equipo de profesionales, de su editorial, que le revisarán los manuscritos.


----------



## CarlosSegura (31 Dic 2018)

Cierta vez lei algo que es cierto: mo son los productos los que hacen millonarios a la gente (tal como efectivamente vemos en libros populacheros) son los sitemas alrededor de los productos. 
Estos sistemas son:

- Editoriales (o aunque lo seas vos)
- Fans (redes sociales, whatpadd, lo que sea)
- Equipo de marketing
- Distribucion, influencers, contactos.
- Procesos de venta, logistica, planes de afiliados, guest posts, participacion en eventos.

Al menos eso es lo que yo voy a aplicar con los mios eventualmente...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (31 Dic 2018)

Lo que triunfa es lo grosero y humorístico, pasa de la gente que te critique por temas gramaticales y cosas así, ellos no representan a la masa.

La masa es la que COMPRA.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Dic 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> "este hilo no puede ser verdad..."
> 
> "mama quiero ser artista"
> 
> ...



Os juro que yo solo he elegido las primeras etiquetas. Creo que ha saltado automáticamente o me la ha puesto algún otro forero.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 18:17 ----------




jaimegvr dijo:


> Para ganar 1.000.000 vendiendo un libro, previamente te tienes que gastar en publicidad y promocion en Tvs, radios, prensa, internet, etc... 500.000€, siempre y cuando el libre sea BUENO, si no lo es, pierdes dinero.



Tampoco es necesario tanto si consigues que los propios lectores te recomienden.

Tendemos a ignorar el boca a boca, cuando en realidad funciona mejor que muchas campañas de marketing.


----------



## morethanafeeling (31 Dic 2018)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Aquí tenemos una crítica inteligente. Yo ya soy consciente de que tengo que mejorar mi estilo en el género de la fantasía, porque mi género natural es el de la ciencia ficción, incluso si me apuras, de la _sci-fi hard_, por mi formación científica y cultural.
> 
> Yo no he dicho que vaya a publicar esto, es un proyecto que tengo para realizar dentro de algunos años y tras trabajarlo mucho. Es más, si algún día lo publico estará tan cambiado que ni lo reconoceríais. Tengo cosas de ciencia ficción más trabajadas y curradas, pero o están publicadas o a punto de estarlo y no quiero ponerlas aquí.
> 
> ...



No creo que nadie publique un texto a sabiendas de que está repleto de errores. Ni en un foro. Y ese texto no está para revisar, está para reescribirlo desde cero. Lo siento pero es así.

Ya no es solo por el lenguaje que no pega ni con cola en un relato de fantasía. Son los personajes totalmente planos y los diálogos random que no transmiten absolutamente nada. Los personajes hay que trabajarlos desde dentro para que luego cuando uno pierda un brazo el lector sienta algo. De lo contrario te deja indiferente. Describes una sucesión de hechos de manera superficial, como quien recita la lista de la compra. Tampoco funciona que el 90% sean diálogos, te da la sensación de estar leyendo un guión de cine o de teatro, y una novela no es eso. 

Aparte la falta de verosimilitud en las situaciones, como que le corten un brazo y al rato esté pidiendo un caballo para marcharse, cuando en esas condiciones precarias en medio de un campo de batalla seguramente se tiraría varios días rabiando de dolor y entre la vida y la muerte.

Créeme, tienes mucho que mejorar, yo me centraría más en tu estilo y menos en el marketing. Cuando escribas bien no te hará falta una portada espectacular para vender tus novelas.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (31 Dic 2018)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La masa es la que COMPRA.



La masa no compra libros. Period.

El libro no es un producto de consumo de masas en España. Lo único que crea la ilusión, de vez en cuando, son las campañas de navidad y el que las charos crean que "leer" les da un aire intelestuas. Un best seller en España es algo que venda más allá de 100k ejemplares. Eso en un país con 40+ millones de habitantes y una tasa de alfabetización tipo primer mundo (y un porcentaje de población con estudios superiores).

La masa en general, está formada por gilipollas que escriben aleatoriamente con mayúsculas sin que se pueda saber muy bien cual es la intención comunicativa de esa conducta.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> *No creo que nadie publique un texto a sabiendas de que está repleto de errores*. Ni en un foro. Y ese texto no está para revisar, está para reescribirlo desde cero. Lo siento pero es así.



Yo si lo he hecho y con dos cojones. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Que la realidad solo es lo que tu decides que es la realidad? He dado mis razones por las que no he puesto un relato decente. Y lo he hecho porque me importa una puta mierda que me reconozcáis aquí como escritor. No busco fama en este foro. He explicado un plan de negocio, solo eso, para vender libros. Punto.

Pese a que has hecho buenos aportes buenos, eres el típico crítico narcisista, incapaz de siquiera escribir una lista de la compra, pero que se regodea bajando al barro incluso al mismo Arturo Pérez Reverte. A ti te gusta criticar porque te gusta que te vean como el más listo de la clase (como al 100% de los críticos literarios) y se masturba pensando en los aspirantes a escritores que ha hecho llorar. Pues no, a mi no me has hecho llorar.

Y por cierto, no me importa reescribirlo desde cero, porque se trata de un jodido borrador y a los borradores no hay que tenerles cariño.



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ya no es solo por el lenguaje que no pega ni con cola en un relato de fantasía. Son los personajes totalmente planos y los diálogos random que no transmiten absolutamente nada. Los personajes hay que trabajarlos desde dentro para que luego cuando uno pierda un brazo el lector sienta algo. De lo contrario te deja indiferente. Describes una sucesión de hechos de manera superficial, como quien recita la lista de la compra. Tampoco funciona que el 90% sean diálogos, te da la sensación de estar leyendo un guión de cine o de teatro, y una novela no es eso.



Aquí no he podido subrayar nada, porque tu análisis es acertado. Sin embargo, tienes razón en que nunca serás lector mío, pero es por que te falta comprensión lectora. No del párrafo que acabas de leer, que has sacado muy bien sus errores (los mismos que ya conocía yo) Pero es que sacar errores del primer borrador, lo hace hasta un niño de primaria. Y no te quieres creer que sea un primer borrador (que lo llevo avisando en los anteriores mensajes) porque entonces no quedarías como un crítico superguay, sino como un tontaco que sigue criticando un borrador como si fuera un trozo de una novela final.



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Aparte la falta de verosimilitud en las situaciones, *como que le corten un brazo y al rato esté pidiendo un caballo para marcharse*, cuando en esas condiciones precarias en medio de un campo de batalla seguramente se tiraría varios días rabiando de dolor y entre la vida y la muerte.



La batalla ya ha acabado, sin un brazo no puede pelear en más guerras, ha pedido que le paguen por licenciarle y le han dado tierras en vez de dinero.
¿Qué narices va a hacer? ¿Montar una puta ONG para ayudar a las víctimas del bando rival? Pues coge un caballo y se va a las tierras que le han otorgado a ver si puede empezar a cultivarlas. Obviamente eso no sucederá, hay más historia, pero todavía no está escrita.



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Créeme, tienes mucho que mejorar, yo me centraría más en tu estilo y menos en el marketing. Cuando escribas bien no te hará falta una portada espectacular para vender tus novelas.



El marketing es necesario y el estilo también. ¿Qué tengo más depurado el marketing que el estilo? No pasa nada. Sigo trabajando el estilo. No te preocupes, si aunque me hayas tocado un rato las pelotas con tu prepotencia, no significa que no haya tomado buena nota.

Veo que tengo una progresión a mejor y eso está bien. No necesito los aplausos de nadie. Si quisiera aplausos, os hubiera dicho quien soy y cuales son mis novelas.


----------



## Enterao (1 Ene 2019)

> ¿Quien ha dicho que yo sea desconocido? Ya he publicado (autopublicado) una novela de ciencia ficción y he tenido un pequeño éxito. Otra cosa es que yo no quiera decir quien soy aquí, en este foro.



desde luego tu no necesitas abuela que te alabe.... autopublicarse uno mismo no es que te publique algun editor es hacer trampas al solitario..

por mucho que reelabores eso que has puesto es mierda insulsa que no interesa... desde luego a ti la autoestima no te falta ..(suele pasar ..cuanto menos talento se tiene mas se cree uno que tiene..suele acabar en paranoia,,)


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> desde luego tu no necesitas abuela que te alabe.... autopublicarse uno mismo no es que te publique algun editor es hacer trampas al solitario..
> 
> por mucho que reelabores eso que has puesto es mierda insulsa que no interesa... desde luego a ti la autoestima no te falta ..(suele pasar ..cuanto menos talento se tiene mas se cree uno que tiene..suele acabar en paranoia,,)



¿Qué tiene de malo la autopublicación? Te voy a decir algo que a lo mejor no sabes y es que Amazon paga cada libro que vendas y lo hace religiosamente cuando toca, a los dos meses. Y con una proporción coste del libro-regalías mejor que la de cualquier editorial tradicional.

Qué vendes más, cobras más. Que vendes menos, pues cobras menos. Tiene aun menor riesgo que las editoriales de autopublicación en las que tienes que comprarles 1000 ejemplares de tu propio libro para luego encargarte tú de venderlo.

Es más, hasta una persona como tú puede publicar en Amazon, otra cosa es que te compren algo, cosa que yo si consigo.


----------



## Enterao (1 Ene 2019)

que si , que me alegro de que vendas ..pero que eso no es ser publicado ni siquiera por un modesto editor.. 

lo que pasa es que con la edicion electronica (aparte de amazon) obviamente cualquier juntaletras se puede autopublicar ...no es como antes que habia que tener un minimo de calidad o pasta para encargar una edicion o ser publicado...

es decir el nivel ya a priori ha descendido mucho.. y sin duda que se publicaran asi libros geniales que antes no pasaban a imprenta por motivos varios pèro que tambien va a haber y hay un mar de mierda publicado asi..

que se venda la mierda o no es una cuestion aparte y que puede darte esperanzas (al menos en el aspecto pecuniario que es el que parece motivarte) , cuanta mierda no nos meteran dia a dia constantemente...


----------



## Futuroscuro (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden, este hilo tiene ya cuatro páginas, aprovecha los consejos que te han dado y las críticas a tu texto y cierra el hilo de una vez. No es exclusiva de este foro, es de la gente en general y sobre todo de los españoles, pidiendo opinión puedes sacar algún que otro buen consejo y ya está, a partir de ahí lo único que conseguirás es que te quiten las ganas hasta de existir.

Me dedico a la fotografía y ahora también al vídeo, que aunque con grandes diferencias, tiene mucho que ver con tu profesión. Tratando varios temas de fotografía, creatividad, arte, público, etc, un hombre mayor que también es fotógrafo y muy bueno me dijo la frase que se me ha quedado gravada en el cerebro: el arte no vende. El arte que ha hecho rico a sus creadores es simple especulación, son casos que no tienen nada que ver con el arte en sí, yo lo metería en el mundo de las finanzas.


Buscar un público concreto, saber qué quiere y qué le gusta, estudiar cómo crear las historias para que puedan consumirlas, no es lo mismo un libro práctico de cocina, uno de filosofía que va a exigir reflexión y el lector necesitará unas condiciones de lecturas especiales, que un libro entretenido para llevárselo al metro, a la playa, o que leerá antes de dormir con un sueño que le impedirá caer en grandes reflexiones, por poner algún ejemplo.

¿Estilo? ¿Cuántas veces escribe hijo de puta, follar, zorra, bastardo y muchas más de ese estilo Bukowski? Él se hizo rico, empezó durmiendo encima de contenedores de basura para que las ratas no le mordieran por la noche, después estuvo 10 años trabajando de cartero mientras escribía y después se hizo rico con sus libros. Que nadie te quite las ganas de escribir, si pides opinión te hundirán porque cada uno te dará la suya que está condicionada por mil razones.

Mezcla lo que tú quieres hacer, el público que puede consumirlo y adáptalo a ese nicho. 

Es mi opinión.


----------



## morethanafeeling (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Yo si lo he hecho y con dos cojones. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Que la realidad solo es lo que tu decides que es la realidad? He dado mis razones por las que no he puesto un relato decente. Y lo he hecho porque me importa una puta mierda que me reconozcáis aquí como escritor. No busco fama en este foro. He explicado un plan de negocio, solo eso, para vender libros. Punto.
> 
> Pese a que has hecho buenos aportes buenos, eres el típico crítico narcisista, incapaz de siquiera escribir una lista de la compra, pero que se regodea bajando al barro incluso al mismo Arturo Pérez Reverte. A ti te gusta criticar porque te gusta que te vean como el más listo de la clase (como al 100% de los críticos literarios) y se masturba pensando en los aspirantes a escritores que ha hecho llorar. Pues no, a mi no me has hecho llorar.
> 
> ...



Te escudas en que es un borrador para justificar cualquier tipo de error, cuando un borrador ya dice mucho del autor. Te aseguro que a un buen escritor ni tú ni yo le sacamos fallos de un borrador, por mucho que luego él lo cambie todo para mejorarlo o para darle otra perspectiva. Un borrador lleno de fallos de aficionado que está para rehacerlo de cero define completamente al autor.

Te hago una crítica constructiva para que veas que estás, verde no, muy verde, y que eso debería ser tu prioridad ahora. Y creo que no he sido el único opinando en el mismo sentido. Tú haz con ella lo que quieras. Puedes comprar una portada de 300 euros, pero si luego lo que hay entre las tapas no está a la altura, nunca pasarás de esos 150 ejemplares que dices que vendes. Los que compren una novela tuya no repetirán, y los que busquen tu nombre en Google no encontrarán una crítica positiva salvo las que hayas escrito tu mismo. A lo mejor esa práctica también te interesa para vender más, la de muchos escritores noveles que llenan internet de críticas realizadas por ellos mismos haciéndose pasar por lectores. En este mundo ya vale todo.

Honestamente, a mi me gusta leer obras de autores que están fuera del sistema. Sin embargo no compro nada de gente que se autopublica en Amazon salvo que alguien de confianza me lo recomiende encarecidamente, ya que el 90% no cumple los mínimos de calidad exigible. No soy partidario del sistema antiguo en el que solo publicaban los enchufados o los autores ya consagrados, pero tampoco soy partidario de que se publique cualquier cosa sin pasar una mínima criba de calidad.

Es algo muy típico de la juventud actual, querer hacerse rico antes de aprender el oficio. Sucede en todos los ámbitos, no solo en la escritura. Antiguamente cuando alguien lograba publicar una novela, tenía otras diez rechazadas en el cajón. Esa dificultad era la que te hacía perseverar y alcanzar la maestría. Hoy tenemos críos que se enrabietan si no consiguen dar el pelotazo con su primera basurilla.

Por cierto, no sabes si soy crítico o escritor porque no lo he dicho. Lo que si puedo decir es que si algún día publico algo, podrá gustar más o menos, pero me aseguraré de que nadie pueda decir que está mal escrito.


----------



## davitin (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> ...



Me parece un buen planing, no hagas mucho caso a lo que te digan por aquí, casi todo será negativo en plan "no tienes talento, hay mucha competencia, ya se ha escrito todo, se necesita padrino y dinero, bla bla bla".


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> La masa no compra libros. Period.
> 
> El libro no es un producto de consumo de masas en España. Lo único que crea la ilusión, de vez en cuando, son las campañas de navidad y el que las charos crean que "leer" les da un aire intelestuas. Un best seller en España es algo que venda más allá de 100k ejemplares. Eso en un país con 40+ millones de habitantes y una tasa de alfabetización tipo primer mundo (y un porcentaje de población con estudios superiores).
> 
> La masa en general, está formada por gilipollas que escriben aleatoriamente con mayúsculas sin que se pueda saber muy bien cual es la intención comunicativa de esa conducta.



Amigo, qué equivocado estás, me refiero a la masa de gente QUE COMPRA LIBROS...

LA MASA DE GENTE QUE COMPRA LIBROS...


¿Entiendes? La MASA DE GENTE QUE COMPRA LIBROS, NO AGUANTA NI DOS PAGINAS DE «CUMBRES BORRASCOSAS, EN BUSCA DEL TIEMPO PERDIDO, LOS HERMANOS KARAMAZOV, LA MONTAÑA MÁGICA»... ¿Entiendes?

La MASA que LEE LIBROS, no quiere que le saturen la cabeza con filigranas, disertaciones filosóficas, reflexiones, y personajes cultos insoportables. 

El escritos Julio Cortázar, lo decía, ese tipo de personajes no son CREÍBLES.

LA MASA de lectores, quieren personajes fruteros que hablen como fruteros, putas que hablen como putas, vecinos que hablen como su vecino, etc ... además de REÍR o PASAR MIEDO, y pasar buen rato leyendo.

Por eso triumfan S.King y cia. Literatura popular y entretenida, y sin lugar a dudas las obras de S.King serán clásicos de aquí a 100 años. Las novelas POPULARES son las que luego son CLÁSICOS.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Te escudas en que es un borrador para justificar cualquier tipo de error, cuando un borrador ya dice mucho del autor. Te aseguro que a un buen escritor ni tú ni yo le sacamos fallos de un borrador, por mucho que luego él lo cambie todo para mejorarlo o para darle otra perspectiva. Un borrador lleno de fallos de aficionado que está para rehacerlo de cero define completamente al autor.
> 
> Te hago una crítica constructiva para que veas que estás, verde no, muy verde, y que eso debería ser tu prioridad ahora. Y creo que no he sido el único opinando en el mismo sentido. Tú haz con ella lo que quieras. Puedes comprar una portada de 300 euros, pero si luego lo que hay entre las tapas no está a la altura, nunca pasarás de esos 150 ejemplares que dices que vendes. Los que compren una novela tuya no repetirán, y los que busquen tu nombre en Google no encontrarán una crítica positiva salvo las que hayas escrito tu mismo. A lo mejor esa práctica también te interesa para vender más, la de muchos escritores noveles que llenan internet de críticas realizadas por ellos mismos haciéndose pasar por lectores. En este mundo ya vale todo.
> 
> ...



No te voy a dar la razón, por mucho que insistas. Eres como muchas personas que he conocido en mi vida y que se pueden catalogar como ACEITE: Siempre quieren quedar por encima del agua.

Se te presentan argumentos habidos y por haber y tu sigues erre que erre, diciendo que no. Que los escritores escriben borradores perfectos y bla, bla, bla. Encima, te pegas la bola de que tú también escribes, que no solo eres un crítico.

*Yo, al menos, he tenido la valentía de poner algo aquí.*

¿Tú escribes? ¿Eres escritor? Pon algo aquí, verás que gracia te va a entrar, tú que presumes de buen escritor, cuando otros foreros te pongan a parir.

Yo creo que no tienes ni idea de lo que es el oficio de escritor. Tú no sabes la cantidad de escritores consagrados e históricos que han tenido que revisar y reescribir una y otra vez sus propios manuscritos, ayudados por los editores y gente profesional de las editoriales.

Si eres tan bueno escribiendo, demuéstralo. Pon algo tuyo aquí. Si no serás otro típico españolito que opina sin tener ni idea de nada.

*Me encanta escribir y lo seguiré haciendo*. Además, ni nada ni nadie me disuadirá de conseguir lo que yo deseo alcanzar.


----------



## morethanafeeling (1 Ene 2019)

@Henry Rearden eres tú el que presumes de que te vas a hacer rico escribiendo, yo no he presumido de nada.

Ya he publicado muchos textos míos en blogs y foros más apropiados que este. He recibido multitud de opiniones y se perfectamente en que lugar me encuentro y a lo que puedo aspirar. En este foro entro a opinar de política y a pasar el rato, sin más.

Si eres avispado leyendo los posts que te he escrito y la crítica que he hecho de tu texto ya puedes intuir si se de lo que hablo o no, por mucho que te moleste que no te haya regalado los oídos como a lo mejor te hubiera gustado. Creo que te hago mucho más servicio diciéndote la verdad. Y con ella haz lo que quieras.

No intentes competir con nadie, salvo contigo mismo. Practica. Lee. Mejora. Y más adelante ya llegará el momento de pensar en dinero.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> @Henry Rearden eres tú el que presumes de que te vas a hacer rico escribiendo, yo no he presumido de nada.
> 
> Ya he publicado muchos textos míos en blogs y foros más apropiados que este. He recibido multitud de opiniones y se perfectamente en que lugar me encuentro y a lo que puedo aspirar. En este foro entro a opinar de política y a pasar el rato, sin más.
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero que me regalen los oídos. De hecho, aprendo más de las personas que meten caña a mis escritos, que de los que me hacen la pelota.

Empezaste bien, sacando bastantes cosas a mejorar, de las cuales yo me percato, porque no soy tonto. Y puedo estar al 100% contigo en el análisis de ese texto, que es un primer borrador.

Pero me empezó a tocar un poco las pelotas esa actitud de persona tóxica, de decir "Tú nunca vas a llegar a nada con esa trozo tan malo..." "Tú eres un mal escritor..." etc.

Pese a que se te dice: "Oye, que es un primer borrador, que se puede mejorar con las aportaciones de la gente que lo lee críticamente..."

Tú sigues erre que erre: "Pues no, porque un buen escritor hace ya algo muy bueno en su primer borrador. A ti no te va a leer nadie, etc."

Que, entiéndeme, tú no me vas hundir psicológicamente opines lo que opines. Lo que me da rabia, es que si en vez de topar conmigo, topas con otra persona más insegura, la puedes desmotivar y hacerlo solo por subirte el ego.

Tú eres inteligente y sabes que no vas a llegar a nada con eso que dices que escribes en tus blogs (pero que no has puesto aquí y que yo no sé buscar, porque no sé quien eres realmente), pero obtienes un placer siniestro en intentar desmotivar a la gente en sus aspiraciones.

Yo no presumo de que voy a hacerme rico. Me gusta escribir, pero también espero que se me reconozca por ello y que me dé fama y dinero y no me avergüenzo por desearlo.

A mi las gafapastadas de "yo escribo alta literatura aunque me muera de hambre" no van conmigo.

Yo aspiro a escribir novelas y tener un Ferrari con el dinero que gane y si eso es delito, sí, soy culpable.

Y nada ni nadie me va a desmotivar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Yo no quiero que me regalen los oídos. De hecho, aprendo más de las personas que meten caña a mis escritos, que de los que me hacen la pelota.
> 
> Empezaste bien, sacando bastantes cosas a mejorar, de las cuales yo me percato, porque no soy tonto. Y puedo estar al 100% contigo en el análisis de ese texto, que es un primer borrador.
> 
> ...




Tienes razón, nunca aceptes críticas «constructivas» de quién NUNCA A CONSTRUIDO NADA.

Yo no he leído nada de lo que has colgado, prefiero abstenerme de criticar lo que haces, sólo te sugiero que lo muevas, que aquí lo único que van a hacerte es despellejarte y ponerte a parir envidiosos y pedantes de mierda de pacotilla.

Cambiando de tema, te aconsejo, como lector, que hagas cosas divertidas, grotescas, humorísticas o terroríficas, eso es lo que VENDE.

Los vídeos más vistos de Youtube son de historietas de terror o cómicas, eso es lo que SIEMPRE a gustado a las MASAS, y a la MASA que consume libros, IGUALMENTE.

Suerte y muchos ánimos, seguro que lo consigues!!!


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tienes razón, nunca aceptes críticas «constructivas» de quién NUNCA A CONSTRUIDO NADA.
> 
> Yo no he leído nada de lo que has colgado, prefiero abstenerme de criticar lo que haces, sólo te sugiero que lo muevas, que aquí lo único que van a hacerte es despellejarte y ponerte a parir envidiosos y pedantes de mierda de pacotilla.
> 
> ...



Tendré en cuenta tu consejo. Suelo meter situaciones humorísticas en las cosas que escribo. Lo que vería complicado es el terror, no tengo experiencia ninguna en escribir algo de ese estilo, aunque puedo intentarlo. Me gusta mucho Stephen King y algo puedo aprender de él.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Tendré en cuenta tu consejo. Suelo meter situaciones humorísticas en las cosas que escribo. Lo que vería complicado es el terror, no tengo experiencia ninguna en escribir algo de ese estilo, aunque puedo intentarlo. Me gusta mucho Stephen King y algo puedo aprender de él.



Pues, podrías experimentar con parodias del género de terror. Terror y humor, dos en uno.

Terry Pratchett, por ejemplo, utilizaba los generos de fantasía y humor, en una síntesis perfecta, obviamente para muchos es literatura «basura», y a mi se me a hecho muy recurrente y pocos libros he leído de este señor, pero bueno, tiene un gran PÚBLICO, es BEST SELLER y lo nombraron SIR en su país, ennobleciéndolo.

A modo de ssugerencia...

¿Por que no tratas de hacer relatos cortos, mezclando géneros, experimentando, y esos luego los juntas en un libro?

El relato, es una buena forma de empezar, y no es malo, ni nada de rebajarse escribir relatos, Artur Conan Doyle y Bocaccio, eran grandes autores de relatos.


----------



## morethanafeeling (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Yo no quiero que me regalen los oídos. De hecho, aprendo más de las personas que meten caña a mis escritos, que de los que me hacen la pelota.
> 
> Empezaste bien, sacando bastantes cosas a mejorar, de las cuales yo me percato, porque no soy tonto. Y puedo estar al 100% contigo en el análisis de ese texto, que es un primer borrador.
> 
> ...



Solo te he dicho que ese capítulo que has posteado parece de principiante y que está repleto de errores, y cualquiera que lo lea te va a decir lo mismo, no te quepa duda. No es algo que me saque yo de la manga. 

Si eso es ser tóxico y desmotivador, lo siento. Tal vez no soy muy diplomático pero la idea era aconsejarte que dieras prioridad a la calidad de tus escritos sobre los aspectos de marketing. Si me hubiera gustado, te hubiera felicitado, como he hecho con mucha otra gente.

Te deseo suerte en tu carrera. Un saludo.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues, podrías experimentar con parodias del género de terror. Terror y humor, dos en uno.
> 
> Terry Pratchett, por ejemplo, utilizaba los generos de fantasía y humor, en una síntesis perfecta, obviamente para muchos es literatura «basura», y a mi se me a hecho muy recurrente y pocos libros he leído de este señor, pero bueno, tiene un gran PÚBLICO, es BEST SELLER y lo nombraron SIR en su país, ennobleciéndolo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, es una buena sugerencia. De hecho, ya tengo autopublicado un librito de relatos cortos. Vi que tenía algunos pocos que se podían publicar y así lo hice.

Pero tienes razón. Es más fácil escribir relatos, juntarlos y luego publicarlos.


----------



## Eyman (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> ...





-- Ambicioso plan es decir poco, pero siempre es mejor apuntar alto, que para quedarse sin nada siempre hay tiempo.


Hace años tenía publicada alguna cosilla, cuando empezaba internet trabé algo de amistad con otro aficionado a escribir, le hice la corrección de su primera novela de fantasía y actualmente ya lleva publicados en editorial cuatro libros de esa saga (creo que tiene pensados que sean 7) y varios más de otro estilo, fácil no es, pero se pueden tener logros. 

Supongo que en estos tiempos hay que estar muy en la red, perder mucho tiempo en foros y tal para tener un núcleo de gente que te "conozca" y se anime a adquirir lo que escribas.

Después cuando eres escritor "de verdad" tienes que ir a las ferias de libros a firmar y todo eso.

Me interesan los detalles del marketing, en qué blogs o foros lo vas a mover, dónde contratas para que te hagan el booktrailer, o la traducción, por ejemplo el sitio para contratar dibujantes para la portada es una buena aportación.

Imagino que antes de mandar a productoras (que te lo cojan sin más sí que lo veo extremadamente difícil) sería cuestión de enviarlo a editoriales en lengua inglesa ¿Has mirado cuáles podrían estar interesadas?.


En fin, mucha suerte (que también hace falta).


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Solo te he dicho que ese capítulo que has posteado parece de principiante y que está repleto de errores, y cualquiera que lo lea te va a decir lo mismo, no te quepa duda. No es algo que me saque yo de la manga.
> 
> Si eso es ser tóxico y desmotivador, lo siento. Tal vez no soy muy diplomático pero la idea era aconsejarte que dieras prioridad a la calidad de tus escritos sobre los aspectos de marketing. Si me hubiera gustado, te hubiera felicitado, como he hecho con mucha otra gente.
> 
> Te deseo suerte en tu carrera. Un saludo.



Muchas gracias. 
 
Yo también he sido poco diplomático. Lo que ocurre es que en mi vida me he topado con muchas personas tóxicas que su único interés consistía en poner su bota encima de mi cabeza y ahora estoy más a la defensiva.

He publicado cosas en foros especializados y me han hecho muchas críticas, pero nunca me ofendía. Daba las gracias por los aportes y luego mejoraba mis escritos.

Lo malo del jodido éxito es que una vez que pruebas un poquito es muy adictivo y parece que nunca es suficiente. Por eso me obligo a escribir y a mejorar lo que escribo. Pero no soy un hipócrita. Me gusta y lo persigo y no me importa reconocerlo. Por eso, si digo que quiero hacerme rico escribiendo, es porque lo deseo (otra cosa es que finalmente lo consiga).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Yo también he sido poco diplomático. Lo que ocurre es que en mi vida me he topado con muchas personas tóxicas que su único interés consistía en poner su bota encima de mi cabeza y ahora estoy más a la defensiva.
> 
> ...



La gente que critica con más virulencia, suelen ser personas fracasadas, que no toleran o llevan muy mal que otros lo intenten. Eso en la literatura, y en otros campos de la vida.

Las críticas te las tiene que dar el público, el PÚBLICO cuando te hayan leído, si te compran: lo haces bien, si no te compran: Algo tienes que cambiar o mejorar.

Mira, aquí te dejo un consejo de Stephem King y otro de Cortázar, son grandes escritores, mejor prestar atención a esto:

STEPHEN KING - 10 CONSEJOS PARA ESCRITORES - YouTube



JULIO CORTÁZAR - CONSEJOS PARA ESCRITORES - YouTube


Pásate la gramática y el estilo por los forros, a la gente le interesa la HISTORIA, PASAR UN BUEN RATO.

No prestes oídos a los tontitos que critiquen tú estilo, o que te digan que «escribes mal», etc... lo importante es la HISTORIA (¡Que impacte!), no el ESTILO ni la puta GRAMÁTICA, eso es para pedantes, académicos y tocahuevos, que NO SON EL GRAN PÚBLICO, pasa de ellos como de la mierda. Ellos que lean a Marcel Proust, Tomás Man, Umberto Ecco y Dostoievski, déjalos apartados en su guettho, y ni te acerques a ellos, y si se acercan a ti, huye, son tóxicos como la peste.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

Eyman dijo:


> -- Ambicioso plan es decir poco, pero siempre es mejor apuntar alto, que para quedarse sin nada siempre hay tiempo.
> 
> 
> Hace años tenía publicada alguna cosilla, cuando empezaba internet trabé algo de amistad con otro aficionado a escribir, le hice la corrección de su primera novela de fantasía y actualmente ya lleva publicados en editorial cuatro libros de esa saga (creo que tiene pensados que sean 7) y varios más de otro estilo, fácil no es, pero se pueden tener logros.
> ...



Bueno, a la persona que me hace las ilustraciones la conocí en un foro de dibujantes. A la que me hizo el booktrailer en otro foro y así he conocido a gente de lo más variopinto.

Los libros los suelo promocionar por foros de literatura y blogs de ciencia ficción, fantasía, etc.

Todavía estoy traduciendo mi primera novela, así que no me he puesto a buscar editoriales en esa lengua inglesa. Cuando tenga la novela publicada o autopublicada, luego intentaré ofrecérsela a productoras.

Estoy traduciendo yo mismo mi novela, usando los recursos de Internet. Cuando esté lista, buscaré un revisor en lengua inglesa.

Tengo que reconocer que la suerte también es necesaria.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Bueno, a la persona que me hace las ilustraciones la conocí en un foro de dibujantes. A la que me hizo el booktrailer en otro foro y así he conocido a gente de lo más variopinto.
> 
> Los libros los suelo promocionar por foros de literatura y blogs de ciencia ficción, fantasía, etc.
> 
> ...



Disculpa que me meta en dónde no me llaman, pero creo que no es necesario que te dediques a traducir tus novelas al inglés, tienes la suerte de escribir en español y tener un público potencial, muy muy amplio en este idioma; no pierdas el tiempo traduciendo tus novelas tú mismo, ya se ofrecerán a traducirlas editores anglosajones, si triunfas en el ámbito hispanoparlante.[/QUOTE] Por la cuenta que les trae.


----------



## Futuroscuro (1 Ene 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Disculpa que me meta en dónde no me llaman, pero creo que no es necesario que te dediques a traducir tus novelas al inglés, tienes la suerte de escribir en español y tener un público muy amplio; no pierdas el tiempo traduciendo tus novelas, ya se ofrecerán a traducirlas editores anglosajones, si triunfas en el ámbito hispanoparlante.



"Solo" tiene un mercado de 500 millones de personas. Opino lo mismo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> "Solo" tiene un mercado de 500 millones de personas. Opino lo mismo.



Cierto, si este chico fuera holandés, sueco o griego, lo entendería, pero siendo español... no es menester andar traduciéndose uno mismo para darse a conocer.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Ene 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Disculpa que me meta en dónde no me llaman, pero creo que no es necesario que te dediques a traducir tus novelas al inglés, tienes la suerte de escribir en español y tener un público potencial, muy muy amplio en este idioma; no pierdas el tiempo traduciendo tus novelas tú mismo, ya se ofrecerán a traducirlas editores anglosajones, si triunfas en el ámbito hispanoparlante. Por la cuenta que les trae.



El problema es el género literario. La literatura de ciencia ficción en español no tiene tantos seguidores como en el mercado anglosajón.


Otra cosa es la fantasía. Ahí tienes el caso de Laura Gallego que ha triunfado y cuyos libros se traducen a varios idiomas.

Pero hoy en día hay más adolescentes en España y en el resto del mundo hispanohablante que consumen fantasía que los que consumen ciencia ficción. Por cierto, me leí el libro de Stephen King, "Mientras escribo". Muy bueno, lo recomiendo a todos aquellos que se quieran meter en este mundo.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2019 at 20:08 ----------




Futuroscuro dijo:


> "Solo" tiene un mercado de 500 millones de personas. Opino lo mismo.



La verdad es que mi novela de ciencia ficción la compró también gente de hispanoamérica.

Por cierto, sumé las ventas de ventas de los ebooks el otro día, y me había equivocado en la cifra.

No habían sido 150 personas. Me compraron el ebook más de 220 y no solo en España.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El problema es el género literario. La literatura de ciencia ficción en español no tiene tantos seguidores como en el mercado anglosajón.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa es la fantasía. Ahí tienes el caso de Laura Gallego que ha triunfado y cuyos libros se traducen a varios idiomas.
> ...



Bien, todo lo que dices es correcto, pero tú siendo español e hispano parlante, partes en desventaja muy clara, si quieres triunfar en el mundo anglosajón de la nada, y más en un género típico de ellos. Un norteamericano o un inglés, tirará antes de uno de los «suyos», antes que de un desconocido extranjero... por muy bueno que pueda ser. Mi humilde opinión, u mejor dicho, consejo, es que te centres en el público hispanoparlante ( en estos panchitos que te han comprado libros y la gente de aquí), que leeas mucha fantasía, humor y terror, a piñón, hasta que le cojas gusto, y que triunfes primero en el mundo hispano, luego, con los años, si tienes suerte y eres famoso mundialmente, con un nombre, quizá puedes probar, de escribir algo directamente enfocado al mercado anglosajón.

Pero lo de intentar escribir CI FI y penetrar en el mercado anglosajón y tener éxito, me parece igual de dificil que siendo dibujante español, te vayas a enseñar bocetos de cómics manga al Japón.

Te lo digo con todos los respetos, métete a fondo en le mercado hispano, y olvida el inglés por el momento, si no, lo tendrás muy complicado, que no imposible.

Suerte, y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Enterao (1 Ene 2019)

bueno analicemos el negocio en si de la electro-publicacion (mayormente en amazon) aun cuando se escriba como el culo y que rendimientos podria dar...

cobra amazon algo por publicarte o maquetarte o algo ? cuanto tiempo te puede costar escribir cualquier chorrada y cuantos tontos pueden picar ? que hay de la pirateria ,no te lo piratearan a saco si esta en este formato¿ una vez que se disponga de cash sano no seria mas lucrativo editarlo en papel ?

parece evidente que esto no podra durar mucho y amazon al final tendra que hacer una seleccion ,hay un marasmo de libros gratis y una megaola de escritores de medio pelo gigantesca no va mejorar mucho la cosa...


----------



## Sr. Pérez (2 Ene 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Amigo, qué equivocado estás, me refiero a la masa de gente QUE COMPRA LIBROS...
> y blaoblaoblao



Lo siento, no leo mierdas con mayúsculas intercaladas al alimón.

Volviendo al hilo. Madre mía... va para ocho páginas... Mira, lo que dije antes de que no escribes mal, pero tampoco escribes bien... era porque me puse como propósito de año nuevo ser menos borde en el foro, pero mira, que no, que no escribes bien, leñe. Te lo están diciendo por activa y por pasiva.

Haz caso al Morethanafeeling. Sabe de lo que habla.

Y por sacar algo de utilidad del hilo, al hilo de esto:



> Honestamente, a mi me gusta leer obras de autores que están fuera del sistema. Sin embargo no compro nada de gente que se autopublica en Amazon salvo que alguien de confianza me lo recomiende encarecidamente, ya que el 90% no cumple los mínimos de calidad exigible. No soy partidario del sistema antiguo en el que solo publicaban los enchufados o los autores ya consagrados, pero tampoco soy partidario de que se publique cualquier cosa sin pasar una mínima criba de calidad.



Me pasa parecido, pero, ¿cual es la alternativa?

La autopublicación electrónica podrá darnos la famosa niña gordita de Iowa de Coppola en literatura, el precio son los millones de cenutrios que creen que ser escritor es juntar 60.000 palabras y lanzarlas al aire y al que le den que se aguante.

De momento lo mejor que he encontrado es el viejo sistema de darle 20 páginas a cualquier cosa que me llame la atención y, si no me engancha, cerrar y pasar a otra cosa. Me queda poco en este planeta para perderlo leyendo cosas que, como mínimo, no insulten mi inteligencia.

Al final el filtro de la calidad siempre te la va a tener que dar un tercero externo. Te puedes fiar lo mismo de los editores mainstream españoles, que de los foros de fandom de la saga Crepúsculo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Ene 2019)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Me pasa parecido, pero, ¿cual es la alternativa?



Yo lo tengo claro. Si busco el título del libro en google y no encuentro ninguna reseña (la del autor no cuenta), si no hay nada por ningún lado, ese libro ni lo miro. Puede que me pierda una obra incomprendida, pero estoy seguro de que por cada joya que me pierda, me ahorro quinientas bazofias.

Precisamente a raíz de este hilo he encontrado el blog de un pavo que dice publicar un libro cada semana, para lo cuál contrata a gente que se los escribe. Luego él se dedica a promocionarlos en varios lugares de internet. Imagínate la calidad que deben tener esas obras... Apuesto a que ni él se lee lo que publica... lo mirará por encima, como mucho. Pero claro, si tiene colgados cien libros y de cada uno saca cinco o diez eurillos al mes, pues ya tiene ahí un buen sueldecito.


----------



## casera (2 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> "La flecha ha roto el hueso y tienes un exceso de flema líquida en tu cuerpo. Aunque te hiciera sangrías, el brazo se te hinchará y los humores negros te corromperán la carne. Temo que o sacrificas el brazo o te reunirás con tu Creador." Mejor, ¿eh? .



Tomatelo como quieras pero por si te sirve: 

Esa frase esta mal de principio a fin. En primer lugar: no transmites emocion. No transmite fatalidad. En segundo lugar, es muyyyyy repetitiva: ¿necesitas tres frases para decir que le van a cortar el brazo?


Un ejemplo tonto (que no tienes que tomar en serio si no te apetece): Contar el diagnostico (te ha roto el hueso, tienes exceso de flema liquida, astillas clavadas ==> tres repeticiones), los posibles tratamientos alternativos (hacer sangrias), y amenazar con consecuencias fatales (el brazo se te hinchara, los humores negros te corromperan, te reuniras con tu creador==> tres repeticiones!!), no es necesario. Para nada. 

Que quieres contar aqui?. "Estas jodido, tio, tenemos que cortar el brazo o la palmas". 

Eso es todo. Es la idea. Lo unico que el lector necesita saber. 


Limitate a contar con la menor cantidad de palabras posible la idea a transmitir. No trates de demostrar al lector que lo que pasa es lo que tiene que pasar, ni de alardear de conocimientos ni de justificarte. Solo cuentalo.


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Ene 2019)

casera dijo:


> Tomatelo como quieras pero por si te sirve:
> 
> Esa frase esta mal de principio a fin. En primer lugar: no transmites emocion. No transmite fatalidad. En segundo lugar, es muyyyyy repetitiva: ¿necesitas tres frases para decir que le van a cortar el brazo?
> 
> ...



Una frase que hubiera dicho cualquier médico medieval. Si, si... :ouch::ouch:

Pues no. El lector necesita un entorno creíble y ningún médico te suelta las noticias de sopetón (salvo Greg House, aunque no sé si tienes edad para acordarte de esa serie) ya estés en la Edad Media como si estás en un hospital de la seguridad social.

El único que analizó bien ese párrafo fue el forero morethanafeeling, que cuestionó el que un médico usara terminología moderna. Por eso puse este otro párrafo, para hacerle hablar como un contemporáneo de Paracelso.

En fin. Mira que soy abierto e intento aprender de todas las críticas, aunque me molesten. Pero es que de la tuya no hay nada que se pueda aprovechar...

---------- Post added 02-ene-2019 at 10:29 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> bueno analicemos el negocio en si de la electro-publicacion (mayormente en amazon) aun cuando se escriba como el culo y que rendimientos podria dar...
> 
> cobra amazon algo por publicarte o maquetarte o algo ? cuanto tiempo te puede costar escribir cualquier chorrada y cuantos tontos pueden picar ? que hay de la pirateria ,no te lo piratearan a saco si esta en este formato¿ una vez que se disponga de cash sano *no seria mas lucrativo editarlo en papel* ?
> 
> parece evidente que esto no podra durar mucho y amazon al final tendra que hacer una seleccion ,hay un marasmo de libros gratis y una megaola de escritores de medio pelo gigantesca no va mejorar mucho la cosa...



Puedes tener ejemplares de mis libros también en papel. Amazon los imprime bajo demanda y a un precio económico.

Además, la posibilidad de tener un ejemplar físico es muy útil, porque me permite donarlos a bibliotecas o a convenciones de fans del género de ciencia ficción (tipo Star Trek o similares) como ejemplares de promoción.


----------



## casera (2 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Una frase que hubiera dicho cualquier médico medieval. Si, si... :ouch::ouch:
> 
> Pues no. El lector necesita un entorno creíble y ningún médico te suelta las noticias de sopetón (salvo Greg House, aunque no sé si tienes edad para acordarte de esa serie) ya estés en la Edad Media como si estás en un hospital de la seguridad social.
> 
> ...





Error. 

Si quieres dar explicaciones por parte del medico, QUE LAS PIDA EL PROTA. 

Es decir, el medico le suelta la perla, El prota se rebela al diagnostico, busca excusas, busca alternativas, ... el medico le va soltando esos datos de los humores, etc... Si quieres meter esas explicaciones medica,s que no sean gratuitas. Y de paso, demuestras que al prota le IMPORTA perder un brazo, que hay una lucha interna antes de aceptarlo... etc. 

Cuando escribes, tienes que tener en cuenta que el lenguaje cambia, la forma de narrar es diferente. Las afirmaciones de tus personajes deben ser consecuencia de los sucesos a los que se ven sometidos (es la forma de hacerlos creibles: les pasan cosas--- reaccionan a ellas). 

Pero vamos, tu mismo.

P.D. Me dedico a escibir de forma remunerada desde hace unos 22 años, igual se de lo que hablo y tal... soy de esas rarisimas personas que viven de lo que escriben.


----------



## Enterao (2 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Una frase que hubiera dicho cualquier médico medieval. Si, si... :ouch::ouch:
> 
> Pues no. El lector necesita un entorno creíble y ningún médico te suelta las noticias de sopetón (salvo Greg House, aunque no sé si tienes edad para acordarte de esa serie) ya estés en la Edad Media como si estás en un hospital de la seguridad social.
> 
> ...




me refiero a que solo exista en papel porque asi es mas dificil la pirateria... aunque ya veo que tu plan no consiste en vender sino en hacerte una especie de famosete . 

por cierto he estado ojeando Amazon libros en castellano , y la cantidad de mierda que hay ya ahi es impresionante . y no solo de ficcion , de magufadas hay ya la ostia ..seguramente plagios ademas ... eso obviamente poco recorrido puede tener .. y seguramente aumentara x1000000..


----------



## JoseGZ (2 Ene 2019)

Bueno, el tipo de relato que haces no es el que mas me gusta, asi que me abstendré de comentar sobre estilo o si está bien o mal.
Sobre la estrategia:
- en vez de hacer un megatocho de 300 páginas, ¿no sería mas efectiva una serie de 2 ó 3 de 100? si metes el primero como e-book gratuito y funciona puedes conseguir que la gente compre el 2 y luego el tercero.
- escribe mucho y publica bastante, a escribir se aprende escribiendo. Amazon te permite usar seudónimo (no se si uno o mas) Cómo publicar con un pseudónimo en Amazon | Publica tu libro gratis ¿que tal tener 2 identidades? una para lo que escribes en modo industrial para hacer músculo y otro para tu identidad principal.

Por último, supongo por lo que he leído que no sólo publicas en amazon.es , sino en todos los amazon posibles. El mercado en español es de > 500 millones de personas, si consigues una base de seguidores medio importante, ya te llegarán las ofertas para hacerte la traducción.

¡Suerte!


----------



## davitin (2 Ene 2019)

Para el op....Hombre, te han dado consejos buenos y malos, también se nota el que habla sin tener ni puta idea.

Una pregunta, tienes la carrera de periodismo o eres autodidacta?


Cómo el otro forero a dicho, si quieres ser un fabricante de BEST sellers te vendría bien crear un "universo" y dentro de ese universo una saga, o que incluso ese universo interaccione con otros relatos tuyos que en apariencia no tienen nada que ver...esos guiños gustan mucho a los lectores, por ejemplo sthepen King lo hace mucho, y otros también...lo que yo te diga, un universo y una saga, eso mola.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (2 Ene 2019)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Lo siento, no leo mierdas con mayúsculas intercaladas al alimón.
> 
> Volviendo al hilo. Madre mía... va para ocho páginas... Mira, lo que dije antes de que no escribes mal, pero tampoco escribes bien... era porque me puse como propósito de año nuevo ser menos borde en el foro, pero mira, que no, que no escribes bien, leñe. Te lo están diciendo por activa y por pasiva.
> 
> ...



¿Qué pasa gilipollas, que decides tú como se tiene que escribir o no en un foro de internet? Si no te gusta lo que te dicen o te jode la verdad, atacas los argumentos de esa persona o sus ideas con el insulto, o criticando que no «ejcribe biem»... Anda y vete a la mierda payaso, folladiccionarios, la opinión de un pedante comemierda casposo como tú no interesa ni es productiva. Los lectores pasan de plastas, puristas, carcomas, academicistas y momias como tú, en un 99%.

Aburrís y dáis asco pena, con vuestras normativas, corsés y naftalina, sois muermazos, aburridos e inferiores en imaginación y fertilidad.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2019 at 22:22 ----------

La masa no compra libros...


Ja ja ja ja ja ja, ¡¡Que me meo toaaaaaas!!!
















La massa no comprah libroh¡¡¡ Aprendeh a ejcribí, se curto, no seo lah mayusculah, caca, pedo, culo, pis!!!!


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2019)

casera dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Si quieres dar explicaciones por parte del medico, QUE LAS PIDA EL PROTA.
> 
> ...



Por partes:
A) Es un primer borrador. Es significa que me faltaba por describir mejor que el protagonista ya se había hecho a la idea de perder el brazo desde que vio la flecha atravesándolo de lado a lado.
La verosimilitud depende del tipo de protagonista que es. Si es cualquier blandengue nacido a finales del siglo XX, se desmaya si un médico de la seguridad social le dice que le tienen que cortar una uña. No así mi protagonista, como se ve en el apartado B.

B) Ambientación histórica. El protagonista es un soldado veterano de guerras medievales. Lo que implica que ha visto situaciones que a nosotros nos harían volver la cabeza de espanto. No es que no le importe perder el brazo, es que ha visto cientos de amputaciones, y sabe que o le cortan el brazo o muere horriblemente (la cangrena no es cosa de risa) por que lo ha visto en primera persona.
¿Que hubiera hecho falta describirlo? Sí, pero es que es un primer borrador que no he tocado ni leído desde que lo escribí. Pero sé lo que estoy haciendo.

C) ¿Escribes remuneradamente desde hace 22 años? Aquí hay mucho escritor de boquilla. Pon algo tuyo para que nos deleitemos. A no ser que seas Arturo Perez Reverte y no te quede más remedio que poner un extracto del capitán Alatriste.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2019 at 10:44 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> me refiero a que solo exista en papel porque asi es mas dificil la pirateria... aunque ya veo que tu plan no consiste en vender sino en hacerte una especie de famosete .
> 
> por cierto he estado ojeando Amazon libros en castellano , y la cantidad de mierda que hay ya ahi es impresionante . y no solo de ficcion , de magufadas hay ya la ostia ..seguramente plagios ademas ... eso obviamente poco recorrido puede tener .. y seguramente aumentara x1000000..



Es que es muy fácil autopublicar en papel en Amazon y puedes llegar a más lectores.

También me di cuenta, de que sí, de que hay mucha morralla, pero que no la compra nadie. 

En mis libros, cuando ha habido unas pocas ventas, enseguida me aupaba a las primeras posiciones de los rankings en los más vendidos de Amazon, de la categoría de ciencia ficción.

En el día de más ventas, llegué a estar en el ranking general de los 100 ebooks más vendidos (el ochenta y tantos o por ahí).

---------- Post added 03-ene-2019 at 10:52 ----------




JoseGZ dijo:


> Bueno, el tipo de relato que haces no es el que mas me gusta, asi que me abstendré de comentar sobre estilo o si está bien o mal.
> Sobre la estrategia:
> - en vez de hacer un megatocho de 300 páginas, ¿no sería mas efectiva una serie de 2 ó 3 de 100? si metes el primero como e-book gratuito y funciona puedes conseguir que la gente compre el 2 y luego el tercero.
> - escribe mucho y publica bastante, a escribir se aprende escribiendo. Amazon te permite usar seudónimo (no se si uno o mas) Cómo publicar con un pseudónimo en Amazon | Publica tu libro gratis ¿que tal tener 2 identidades? una para lo que escribes en modo industrial para hacer músculo y otro para tu identidad principal.
> ...



¡Gracias!

Bueno, serializar una novela es una de las alternativas que he visto que hacen muchos escritores en Amazon.

Yo prefiero desarrollar buenas ideas en novelas cortas o en novelas sin demasiada extensión.

Mi novela de más éxito tenía menos de 200 páginas, pero desarrollé una idea original y lo hice sin meter relleno de por medio.
Tiré de lo básico, _presentación, nudo y desenlace_, pero haciéndolo bien y con calidad.
Eso hizo atractiva la novela a muchos potenciales lectores, que se animaron a leerla precisamente porque no era un tocho.

Los tochos de 800 páginas es una moda editorial que no siempre está justificada en aras de escribir una buena historia. Muchos de ellos solo contienen relleno innecesario.

Prefiero publicar con mi nombre, no voy a publicar cantidades industriales, sino que prefiero poco y bien hecho y con buenas ideas desarrolladas.

Por supuesto, he publicado en todos los mercados de Amazon y tengo lectores que me compran desde México, Argentina, Brasil y EEUU.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2019 at 10:54 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Para el op....Hombre, te han dado consejos buenos y malos, también se nota el que habla sin tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Una pregunta, tienes *la carrera de periodismo* o eres autodidacta?
> 
> ...



No, no soy periodista.

Soy *físico*. Tuve que currar bastante para sacarme la carrera. Por eso no me importa trabajar la calidad de mis libros. Estoy acostumbrado al esfuerzo intelectual duro desde siempre.


----------



## Enterao (3 Ene 2019)

> Es que es muy fácil autopublicar en papel en Amazon y puedes llegar a más lectores.



es que lo poco que merece la pena de Amazon esta pirateado con regularidad ...

Amazon: Best Books of the Month - December 2018 [ePub]

habra gente que solicite la impresion de los mejores pero dudo mucho que la de los mediocres , si ya vamos a los malos...

asi puedes descartar la pirateria de los tuyos por no tener la popularidad suficiente ...pero eso implica que vendes poco... no se rick...


----------



## Henry Rearden (4 Ene 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> es que lo poco que merece la pena de Amazon esta pirateado con regularidad ...
> 
> Amazon: Best Books of the Month - December 2018 [ePub]
> 
> ...



No sé quienes habrán leído mi libro pirateado, porque, obviamente, no hay estadísticas de eso, pero pirateado está.

En todo caso, a mi ahora no me importa que me pirateen si eso significa que me van a leer.

No te lo vas a creer, pero hubo gente que también me ha comprado el libro en papel. Al fin y al cabo, una buena portada luce también en papel y por un precio muy inferior a 10 euros, al que le saco más de 1 euro y pico de beneficio, vale la pena tenerlo en formato físico.


----------



## Nagamasa (7 Ene 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Es que lo de pagar por leer se terminó con los ebooks. A no ser que seas un colgao de una saga y necesites lo último de George R.R. Martin ya o te da un pampurrio, esperando un par de meses lo tienes en pdf por ahí colgao.



Totalmente cierto, pero si se hace una edición con ilustraciones la cosa cambia, eso sí, hay que tener muy buen gusto para que no te jodan el libro con las ilustraciones..


----------



## Futuroscuro (7 Ene 2019)

No conozco ningún aficionado a la lectura que lea ebooks, solo a los que lo hacen esporádicamente. El verdadero lector disfruta del papel, no de los ebooks, no sentenciéis de esa manera porque no es real.


----------



## Misosofos (7 Ene 2019)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No conozco ningún aficionado a la lectura que lea ebooks, solo a los que lo hacen esporádicamente. El verdadero lector disfruta del papel, no de los ebooks, no sentenciéis de esa manera porque no es real.



Ya conoces a uno que odia el papel a muerte.

Mucha suerte al autor del hilo con su carrera de escritor.


----------



## Lombroso (7 Ene 2019)

Es cierto que los ebooks le han comido terreno al formato papel pero eso no significa que el libro de papel vaya a desaparecer, ni mucho menos. 

Desde 2013 hasta hoy (pueden encontrarse las estadísticas fácilmente), el número de libros vendidos en papel se ha mantenido estable, incluso subiendo poco a poco cada año. El número de editoriales ha caído ligeramente

En España son muchos libros en papel, frente a la ínfima cantidad de ejemplares en formato digital.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Ene 2019)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No conozco ningún aficionado a la lectura que lea ebooks, solo a los que lo hacen esporádicamente. El verdadero lector disfruta del papel, no de los ebooks, no sentenciéis de esa manera porque no es real.



Leer ebooks es muy cómodo. Puedes cambiar el tamaño de la letra y es muy confortable a la vista. A mi me gusta también el papel, pero ocupa mucho espacio y como seas de leer mucho enseguida llenas la casa de libros, la mayoría de los cuáles casi nunca se vuelven a leer.


----------



## Feynman (8 Ene 2019)

La principal desventaja que veo yo al plan es precisamente su gran ventaja, que es pasar olímpicamente de las editoriales. Si lo haces todo tú mismo, tienes control total de la obra y el 100% de los ingresos, si quitamos la mordida que se llevará amazon.

Pero al mismo tiempo, sin editorial que te haga publicidad, vas a llegar a muy poco público. El único caso que conozco de alguien que desde internet consiguió que una editorial publicara algunos libros suyos y conseguir un éxito relativo, fue un tal manel loureiro, que escribiendo un blog como si estuviera viviendo un apocalipsis zombie, consiguió bastante éxito como para que una editorial publicara su blog en forma de libro asi como las dos partes siguientes.

Sin editorial, el trabajo que hace esta lo tendrás que hacer tú. Además de anunciarte en foros, lo que hoy dia tiene un gran número de visitas es youtube. Prueba a hacerte un canal donde hables de libros de ciencia ficción o fantasia, puedas poner tus booktrailers y de paso, el link con tus libros a la venta en amazon.


----------



## Alguien random (8 Ene 2019)

¿Qué nivel de inglés tienes? Lo digo por aquello de que te escribes tu mismo en inglés "y que luego un nativo me lo revise". Porque el nativo revisará, pero no va a retraducir una traducción de google...


----------



## Enterao (8 Ene 2019)

los libros llevan el mismo camino que la prensa escrita... la mierdizacion y la ausencia de beneficios...


----------



## Henry Rearden (9 Ene 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> La principal desventaja que veo yo al plan es precisamente su gran ventaja, que es pasar olímpicamente de las editoriales. Si lo haces todo tú mismo, tienes control total de la obra y el 100% de los ingresos, si quitamos la mordida que se llevará amazon.
> 
> Pero al mismo tiempo, sin editorial que te haga publicidad, vas a llegar a muy poco público. El único caso que conozco de alguien que desde internet consiguió que una editorial publicara algunos libros suyos y conseguir un éxito relativo, fue un tal manel loureiro, que escribiendo un blog como si estuviera viviendo un apocalipsis zombie, consiguió bastante éxito como para que una editorial publicara su blog en forma de libro asi como las dos partes siguientes.
> 
> Sin editorial, el trabajo que hace esta lo tendrás que hacer tú. Además de anunciarte en foros, lo que hoy dia tiene un gran número de visitas es youtube. Prueba a hacerte un canal donde hables de libros de ciencia ficción o fantasia, puedas poner tus booktrailers y de paso, el link con tus libros a la venta en amazon.



Sí, autoeditarse es más duro, pero me autopublicito, tengo mi canal de youtube, mi blog y busco que blogs especializados me hagan reseñas.

Las ilustraciones cuestan dinero, al igual que los booktrailers, pero te dan más visibilidad.

Lo bueno de Amazon, es que te paga puntualmente. Me da más dinero Amazon por mis libros que intereses el banco por mis ahorros.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 17:34 ----------




Alguien random dijo:


> ¿Qué nivel de inglés tienes? Lo digo por aquello de que te escribes tu mismo en inglés "y que luego un nativo me lo revise". Porque el nativo revisará, pero no va a retraducir una traducción de google...



Me defiendo. Escribí mi tesis íntegramente en inglés y fue revisada por expertos extranjeros.

Pero no soy nativo, por lo que necesitaré el ajuste fino que solo un nativo puede dar.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 17:35 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> los libros llevan el mismo camino que la prensa escrita... la mierdizacion y la ausencia de beneficios...



La ficción es droga para el alma... y siempre va a haber drogadictos...

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 17:37 ----------




Nagamasa dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, pero si se hace una edición con ilustraciones la cosa cambia, eso sí, hay que tener muy buen gusto para que no te jodan el libro con las ilustraciones..



Superviso el proceso de ilustración, con las ideas que doy y encargo el proceso a personas cuyos estilos coinciden con mis gustos.

Pero te doy la razón. Hay que tener cuidado con las ilustraciones, para que no te hagan ninguna chapuza.


----------



## trebol77 (9 Ene 2019)

Tanto nombre diferente inventado en tan poco espacio hace que te pierdas.
Suerte.


----------



## Henry Rearden (9 Ene 2019)

trebol77 dijo:


> Tanto nombre diferente inventado en tan poco espacio hace que te pierdas.
> Suerte.



Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## morethanafeeling (9 Ene 2019)

Yo tengo una pregunta: ¿Las novelas las registras en el registro de la propiedad intelectual, en Creative Commons, en Safe Creative o es suficiente con el número de registro que te da Amazon?

Lo digo para que los derechos de la obra queden lo más protegidos posible. Es un tema que siempre me ha parecido muy confuso. Sería una putada que alguien te plagiara y luego no puedas demostrar que la obra es tuya.


----------



## Henry Rearden (10 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta: ¿Las novelas las registras en el registro de la propiedad intelectual, en Creative Commons, en Safe Creative o es suficiente con el número de registro que te da Amazon?
> 
> Lo digo para que los derechos de la obra queden lo más protegidos posible. Es un tema que siempre me ha parecido muy confuso. Sería una putada que alguien te plagiara y luego no puedas demostrar que la obra es tuya.



Las registro en Safe Creative. Sobre todo para estar protegido antes de que se publiquen. Cuando estás con las revisiones, los lectores beta, etc. y todavía no la conoce el gran público.

Cuando se publican es cuando ya pasa el peligro. Una obra puesta a la venta como tuya y que se conozca por Internet como tuya, te da la autoría a efectos prácticos. No es como la era pre-Internet, donde si no registrabas la obra y la publicabas en una imprenta sin isbn, lo tenías más complicado para demostrar que era tuya.

De todas formas, si te plagian es que has hecho algo bueno. Te pueden piratear, pero el que la gente lea el libro pirateado o no, es otra cosa. En cambio, si alguien te plagia es que esa persona ha visto que tu libro tiene potencial.


----------



## morethanafeeling (10 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> De todas formas, si te plagian es que has hecho algo bueno. Te pueden piratear, pero el que la gente lea el libro pirateado o no, es otra cosa. En cambio, si alguien te plagia es que esa persona ha visto que tu libro tiene potencial.



Ya, no lo decía tanto por miedo al plagio, sino más bien porque otra persona se arrogue la autoría de la obra aprovechando que el autor original no la registró correctamente en su momento, ya sea por desconocimiento o por hacerlo en algún sitio que no ofrezca suficientes garantías.

No sé si se habrá dado el caso alguna vez, pero podría pasar que alguien publique una novela en Amazon, la quite tiempo después porque no ha vendido nada, y meses o años después otra persona la publique como suya y termine teniendo éxito porque ha sabido promocionarla mejor o la ha publicado en el sitio y momento adecuados.

Pero bueno, como dices supongo que hoy día no debe ser difícil conseguir pruebas de que una novela ya ha sido publicada anteriormente. No obstante no cuesta nada hacerlo bien y registrarla para evitar quebraderos de cabeza.


----------



## Henry Rearden (10 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ya, no lo decía tanto por miedo al plagio, sino más bien porque otra persona se arrogue la autoría de la obra aprovechando que el autor original no la registró correctamente en su momento, ya sea por desconocimiento o por hacerlo en algún sitio que no ofrezca suficientes garantías.
> 
> No sé si se habrá dado el caso alguna vez, pero podría pasar que alguien publique una novela en Amazon, la quite tiempo después porque no ha vendido nada, y meses o años después otra persona la publique como suya y termine teniendo éxito porque ha sabido promocionarla mejor o la ha publicado en el sitio y momento adecuados.
> 
> Pero bueno, como dices supongo que hoy día no debe ser difícil conseguir pruebas de que una novela ya ha sido publicada anteriormente. No obstante no cuesta nada hacerlo bien y registrarla para evitar quebraderos de cabeza.



Siempre publico en Amazon registrándolo previamente en Safe Creative. Para la novela, además, también compré el ISBN a la agencia española encargada de ello. En otros casos, como recopilaciones de relatos, me apaño con el número de registro o el ISBN de Amazon.
En cualquier caso, de una forma u otra, siempre acredito la autoría de lo que vendo en Amazon.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2019 at 17:26 ----------

¿Quién ha puesto las siguientes etiquetas?:

"el jesulin de la literatura"
"el tolkien de albacete"
"harrypoter de archidona"
"mama quiero ser artista"
"perez reverte de andar por casa"

La gente tiene guasa...


----------



## FROM HELL (10 Ene 2019)

Forrarte con ciencia ficcion siendo españolito y encima buscando "ideas originales". Tienes mucha fe pero te vas a pegar una hostia contra la realidad, importante. 

La ciencia ficcion se escribe en ingles original y el 99% de todos los superventas son en cuanto a estructura y contenido, iguales entre si. 

Siendo muy original te puedes llevar los aplausos del forofrikis de turno pero no te vas a hacer rico en el mainstream editorial. Asi que si tu plan es forrarte, copia el modelo de los que ya se han forrado, pero con una prosa que te distinga de los trillones de escribidores que tb intentan forrarse. Y luego reza porque algun director o productor de cine judio quiera adaptar tu obra. Asi que ya puedes empezar a colar nwo, marxismo cultural y hollywood style por un tubo en tu obra.


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2019)

Como ya te e dicho en otro post, te recomiendo que construyas un universo reutilizable, tipo como en el ciclo de "La elevación de los pupilos" o algo por el estilo, si eres físico trata de escribir estilo asimov, no era muy bueno haciendo tramas pero era muy ameno con sus movidas especulativas, el tío sabía de todo y se notaba.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 00:15 ----------




FROM HELL dijo:


> Forrarte con ciencia ficcion siendo españolito y encima buscando "ideas originales". Tienes mucha fe pero te vas a pegar una hostia contra la realidad, importante.
> 
> La ciencia ficcion se escribe en ingles original y el 99% de todos los superventas son en cuanto a estructura y contenido, iguales entre si.
> 
> Siendo muy original te puedes llevar los aplausos del forofrikis de turno pero no te vas a hacer rico en el mainstream editorial. Asi que si tu plan es forrarte, copia el modelo de los que ya se han forrado, pero con una prosa que te distinga de los trillones de escribidores que tb intentan forrarse. Y luego reza porque algun director o productor de cine judio quiera adaptar tu obra. Asi que ya puedes empezar a colar nwo, marxismo cultural y hollywood style por un tubo en tu obra.



Pero que sabrás tú de ciencia ficción hablando como hablas, cretino.


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Ene 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Forrarte con ciencia ficcion siendo españolito y encima buscando "ideas originales". Tienes mucha fe pero te vas a pegar una hostia contra la realidad, importante.
> 
> La ciencia ficcion se escribe en ingles original y el 99% de todos los superventas son en cuanto a estructura y contenido, iguales entre si.
> 
> Siendo muy original te puedes llevar los aplausos del forofrikis de turno pero no te vas a hacer rico en el mainstream editorial. Asi que si tu plan es forrarte, copia el modelo de los que ya se han forrado, pero con una prosa que te distinga de los trillones de escribidores que tb intentan forrarse. Y luego reza porque algun director o productor de cine judio quiera adaptar tu obra. Asi que ya puedes empezar a colar nwo, marxismo cultural y hollywood style por un tubo en tu obra.



Copiando a los demás no destacas, eres uno más, y así la única forma de que te llegue el éxito es de pura chiripa, es decir la lotería. Para eso, juego una primitiva todos los jueves y tengo menos dolores de cabeza.

No, hay ser jodidamente original, dar un puñetazo en la mesa y hacer que todos se vuelvan hacia ti para mirarte.

Luego, puedes triunfar o fracasar, pero como decía César Borgia: "*O César o nada*"

Hay que ser fiel a uno mismo. Ese es el camino del verdadero éxito.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 00:29 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Como ya te e dicho en otro post, te recomiendo que construyas un universo reutilizable, tipo como en el ciclo de "La elevación de los pupilos" o algo por el estilo, si eres físico trata de escribir estilo asimov, no era muy bueno haciendo tramas pero era muy ameno con sus movidas especulativas, el tío sabía de todo y se notaba.



Sí, tengo muy buenas ideas, que darían para ciclos, en plan la Fundación y similares.

Me pasa un poco como a Asimov y a Verne. Domino muy bien la parte de la ciencia, es el tema del argumento y las tramas en lo que estoy luchando por mejorar, pero poco a poco me voy puliendo.

Ideas futuras:

Mezclar robots y dragones.
Fantasía y magia en un mundo postmedieval, renacentista. Poner a seres mágicos luchando contra genios tipo Leonardo da Vinci.
Ucronías steampunk.
Cambiar las leyes de la Física, al estilo de _Los propios dioses_, de Asimov.
Etc.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 00:33 ----------

¡Cabrones! Os estáis luciendo con las nuevas etiquetas:

"de prada meets tolkien"
"profesor cojonciano de l literatura"


----------



## morethanafeeling (11 Ene 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Siendo muy original te puedes llevar los aplausos del forofrikis de turno pero no te vas a hacer rico en el mainstream editorial. Asi que si tu plan es forrarte, copia el modelo de los que ya se han forrado, pero con una prosa que te distinga de los trillones de escribidores que tb intentan forrarse. Y luego reza porque algun director o productor de cine judio quiera adaptar tu obra. *Asi que ya puedes empezar a colar nwo, marxismo cultural y hollywood style por un tubo en tu obra*.



Menuda chorrada. Si esa basura está en todas partes es porque está hipermegasubvencionada, no porque le guste a la gente. Hay que ser idiota para pervertir tus propias obras con esa mierda sin que te paguen por ello.

Tranquilo, que si a algún director de cine le gusta tu obra ya se encargará de cambiar todo lo que le venga en gana. Que lo haga él. Un escritor tiene que ser respetuoso con su obra. Si luego viene otro y decide pagarte para introducir su mensaje adoctrinador globalista en una película, que lo haga, pero tu libro seguirá estando a salvo de esas mierdas.


----------



## Enterao (11 Ene 2019)

> Me pasa un poco como a Asimov y a Verne. Domino muy bien la parte de la ciencia, es el tema del argumento y las tramas en lo que estoy luchando por mejorar, pero poco a poco me voy puliendo.




jaja ..esta claro que tu abuela no necesitas....verne dice...:XX:

y es curioso porque eso que escribes es en palabras claras una puta mierda...pareces un troll con esto...


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Ene 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja ..esta claro que tu abuela no necesitas....verne dice...:XX:
> 
> y es curioso porque eso que escribes es en palabras claras una puta mierda...pareces un troll con esto...



Vino a hablar un mudo...


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Ene 2019)

Recopilatorio de etiquetas cabr... "divertidas":

"de prada meets tolkien"
"el jesulin de la literatura"
"el tolkien de albacete"
"harrypotter de archidona"
"mama quiero ser artista"
"perez reverte de andar por casa"
"profesor cojonciano de l literatura"
"vendeportadas con ínfulas"

Os reís, pero si tengo éxito y los millones llegan a mi cuenta corriente, un día daré una rueda de prensa y diré:
"Sí, yo posteaba en burbuja y además avisé que esto podía ocurrir. Y los foros se llenarán de comentarios, muchos de ellos envidiosos, como debe ser en este país llamado España."


----------



## Bill Gates (13 Ene 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Os reís, pero si tengo éxito y los millones llegan a mi cuenta corriente, un día daré una rueda de prensa y diré:
> "Sí, yo posteaba en burbuja y además avisé que esto podía ocurrir. Y los foros se llenarán de comentarios, muchos de ellos envidiosos, como debe ser en este país llamado España."



Pues muy mal. Lo que deberías decir es:

"Sí, yo posteaba en burbuja y gracias a sus críticas constructivas y exigentes que me animaron y motivaron para mejorar, pude convertirme en el gran escritor que soy ahora".


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues muy mal. Lo que deberías decir es:
> 
> "Sí, yo posteaba en burbuja y gracias a sus críticas constructivas y exigentes que me animaron y motivaron para mejorar, pude convertirme en el gran escritor que soy ahora".



También lo diré en la rueda de prensa. Sabré ser generoso en mi victoria


----------



## alej002 (20 Ene 2019)

¿Cómo estructuras tus novelas? ¿Ya sabes toda la historia, haces un plan? Cuéntanos...


----------



## Henry Rearden (20 Ene 2019)

alej002 dijo:


> ¿Cómo estructuras tus novelas? ¿Ya sabes toda la historia, haces un plan? Cuéntanos...



Generalmente se me ocurre una idea rompedora, original.

En mi caso, lo que me funciona es estructurar un esquema general de la novela por capítulos y luego hacer un breve resumen de lo que va a aparecer en estos.

A mi me funciona, porque impide que me disperse y hace que el conjunto sea coherente y vaya de forma lógica desde el comienzo hasta la conclusión.

Ahora bien, tampoco es un esquema monolítico. Si en un capítulo me he extendido y he rellenado muchas hojas hablando de algo y me he dejado cosas en el tintero, pues lo desdoblo y hago dos capítulos.

También hay veces que veo que se me ocurren cosas nuevas (y mejores) en los últimos capítulos que pueden afectar a cosas que se han dicho en los primeros. En ese caso reescribo lo que sea necesario para que todo cuadre.


----------



## kate (21 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Generalmente se me ocurre una idea rompedora, original.
> 
> En mi caso, lo que me funciona es estructurar un esquema general de la novela por capítulos y luego hacer un breve resumen de lo que va a aparecer en estos.
> 
> ...




Por curiosidad: una pregunta de novel a ... como te consideres...¿Novel/profesional?

¿Cómo está el tema de los blogs de cuentos para niños?, ¿Sabes del tema? Gracias.


----------



## Henry Rearden (21 Ene 2019)

kate dijo:


> Por curiosidad: una pregunta de novel a ... como te consideres...¿Novel/profesional?
> 
> ¿Cómo está el tema de los blogs de cuentos para niños?, ¿Sabes del tema? Gracias.



...novel. Todavía no soy profesional.

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea sobre el tema. Supongo que es un sector minoritario dentro de la literatura en general y que debe ser un poco difícil hacerse un hueco.

Ahora bien, mi consejo es el mismo que me aplico a mi: Ofrecer un producto de calidad, bien hecho y que tenga algo de originalidad.

Tampoco los excesos son buenos. Una excesiva originalidad puede ser contraproducente, porque entrarías en la literatura experimental o de autor. Un producto con una excesiva calidad literaria puede caer dentro del elitismo.

Creo, que como toda buena receta de cocina, el truco consiste en mezclar bien los ingredientes en sus justas proporciones.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2019)

Estoy convencido de que hay espacio ahora mismo para un escritor con las ideas que se ven en este foro. Y si es algo bueno y divertido, e introduce sin complejos a personajes de la Guarderia, vender algo, hacerse su nicho.


Todo hoy en dia funciona a base de nichos de mercado, un escritor que llena un nicho lo tiene ya practicamente hecho independientemente de su calidad. Perez Reverte tiene un nicho muy concreto y que caualmente coincide con la clase media mas lectora (con mas tiempo libre), y arrasa siendo un escritor bastante regular.

La de 50 Sombras de Grey simplemente aparecio llenando un hueco, un nicho de mercado enorme, las charos y amas de casa con ganas de marcha intensa a las que nadie las escribia esas cosas fuertes.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 05:39 ----------

Y ya te digo, lo siento Henry, que no te veo buen escritor. Vas a tener que currartelo un huevo con esos temas.


----------



## ferengi (29 Ene 2019)

La mejor forma de ganar mucho dinero siendo escritro es casandote con la hija de tu editor

Orwell

En fin hazte de izquierdas , di que la izquierda mola, y que tu relato tenga mucho compromiso social...luego gana certamenes ah, y el que mole que estudie mucho


----------



## Henry Rearden (29 Ene 2019)

luca dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena por tu trabajo, y no solo el de escribir.
> Tienes muchos ingredientes para que te vaya bien el tiempo suficiente para poderte enredar en las faldas de la caprichosa suerte.
> Como la valentía de venir a Bur-bruja a requebrar a la jauría de agoreros, frustrados, enteraillos y cuñadetes porculeros que solo critican y pierden por aquí su insulso tiempo derramando bilis.
> Quizás esto último de pasarte por aquí es porque, de lo peor de escribir, es pasarte el día hablando solo sin que nadie te conteste.
> Un placer leerte. Escribe y ama, no hay nada mejor.



Gracias, de todas formas, aquí también se encuentran aportaciones interesantes de muchos foreros.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 07:44 ----------




OYeah dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que hay espacio ahora mismo para un escritor con las ideas que se ven en este foro. Y si es algo bueno y divertido, e introduce sin complejos a personajes de la Guarderia, vender algo, hacerse su nicho.
> 
> 
> Todo hoy en dia funciona a base de nichos de mercado, un escritor que llena un nicho lo tiene ya practicamente hecho independientemente de su calidad. Perez Reverte tiene un nicho muy concreto y que caualmente coincide con la clase media mas lectora (con mas tiempo libre), y arrasa siendo un escritor bastante regular.
> ...



Tienes toda la razón con lo de buscar un nicho de lectores. Si llegas el primero en un determinado género, tienes muchas papeletas para afianzarte en él.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 07:47 ----------




ferengi dijo:


> La mejor forma de ganar mucho dinero siendo escritro es casandote con la hija de tu editor
> 
> Orwell
> 
> En fin hazte de izquierdas , di que la izquierda mola, y que tu relato tenga mucho compromiso social...luego gana certamenes ah, y el que mole que estudie mucho



Cita interesante.

Intento no meter mucha política en lo que escribo, no quiero perder lectores ni enfangarme en polémicas que no me interesan.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2019)

No te enmierdes con la politica de izquierdas: no tiene futuro y se van a devorar entre ellos, ya lo están haciendo.


Yo me meteria a fondo el el tema VOX. No creo que haya nadie ahora mismo que les represente como escritor. Asi como la izquierda tiene una legión de escritores subvencionados, apoyando siempre los mismos temas, la derecha identitaria en España está muy abandonada.



Y si no quieres política yo me meteria en ciencia ficción distópica pero en relato corto. Al grano. Una escena en la que un Dodoria de la vida del futuro sale a la calle de payaso junto a su almohada a cenar a un bar Paco de Mierda. Y contarlo tan bien que te lo creas y pienses que puede ser posible.

Al final del cuento pones el dato real de los japoneses haciendo eso.


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (29 Ene 2019)

No me he leído el hilo entero, sí el fragmento de relato. 
Yo tengo algunas novelas publicadas (vía editorial) y también ensayos, en este caso por autoedición. Con éxito moderado a mi modo de verlo, elevado según el tuyo que ahí es donde en mi opinión te equivocas un poco. Vayamos por partes:
-- El fragmento de relato no me ha disgustado. Es ameno, bien contado, no escribes mal. Sí es verdad que es un poco frío, sin alma, lo que te han dicho ya.
Necesitas pulir este tema y no es cosa baladí ni tampoco fácil: narrar hechos de forma correcta es relativamente "fácil", dotar de alma a los personajes y de garra/sentimiento a las situaciones no lo es tanto, de hecho la mayoría de escritores que fracasan lo hacen por aquí. Mi consejo es que incidas en trabajar los sentimientos de tus personajes. No me creo, por ejemplo, que a un tío que le han cortado un brazo no le invadan sentimientos de rabia, temor, impotencia... te pasa cuando se te rompe el móvil por una caída que te tiras dos días disgustado y no te va a pasar por perder un brazo. Correcto que es otra época con gente más dura que la de ahora pero no creo que tanto.
-- No te pienses que ahora ya no eres un autor desconocido. Lo sigues siendo, tanto como el primer día. Yo, después de tres novelas publicadas (no autopublicadas), cuando fui a intentar publicar mis ensayos me trataron de igual manera que si nunca hubiera publicado nada: "déjame el manuscrito y ponte a la cola que ya te dirán algo", el mismo trato que a cualquier otro. En las editoriales van muy sobrados y a día de hoy o eres un famosillo o un escritor de medio-consagrado para arriba, fuera de eso muy poco. De hecho la mayoría ni siquiera te manda la famosa carta rechazando tu obra, nunca vuelves a saber de ellos. Yo creo, de verdad, que la mayoría de los manuscritos que les dejan no se los leen, un ojeo por encima y basta.
-- Tienes que ser honesto contigo mismo y no engañarte acerca de tu capacidad como escritor. Se te nota joven, millenial, y ya se sabe que los de tu generación, perdón por mi siguiente expresión, "tenéis el papo muy subido", pero esto puede convertirse en un lastre que te haga perder muchos años de tu vida, a la postre los más importantes (los de la juventud). Yo hubo un día que, leyendo "el Mozárabe" de Sánchez Adalid, me di cuenta que no era capaz de escribir como él, igualmente me sucedió leyendo a Santiago Posteguillo. No soy malo, escribo bien, con garra y sentimiento, pero por diferentes motivos no puedo llegar a ese nivel de excelencia y sin ese nivel en España no puedes vivir de tus libros. Nunca he dejado de escribir, sigo haciéndolo en campos como el ensayo histórico donde no se requiere tanta capacidad literaria y sí otras aptitudes para las que estoy mejor dotado, pero la literatura hace tiempo que la dejé y desde entonces he sido más feliz, disfrutando mucho de lo que leo, sin compararme con nadie y encontrando un camino vital adecuado para mí. Si me hubiera enrocado en el mundo de la novela probablemente hubiera acabado siendo un enorme frustrado y eso nadie lo quiere para sí mismo. Toma nota de esto y procura no cagarla.

Edito para agregar: yo no escribiría temáticas del gusto de las "masas" (tal y como te han aconsejado varios foreros) si no son también de tu gusto pues lo vas a hacer mal con toda seguridad. Esto de la literatura te tiene que salir de dentro, los temas escogidos por ti te tienen que hacer vibrar. Ahí sí que puedes conseguir algo. La tipa de las 50 sombras de Gris es precisamente una charo a la que le encantaría que un malote guapo le diera de latigazos por eso su libro resulta creíble para el resto de charos y en consecuencia se vende a paletadas. Pero si me pongo yo a hacer algo así me sale un engendro infumable porque no es mi rollo, no me interesa e incluso me repele. En otras palabras: ¿tienes la suerte de que tus gustos personales coinciden con los de al menos una parte de las "masas"? Si es que no, malo, si es que sí, ya sabes por donde tienes que tirar.


----------



## ferengi (29 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Cita interesante.
> 
> Intento no meter mucha política en lo que escribo, no quiero perder lectores ni enfangarme en polémicas que no me interesan.



Lo de la politica te lo digo que es para ganar certamenes y cosas asi seguro que si eres del partido adecuado "casualmente" sera mas facil ganar certamenes....total.. solo hay que ver los premios hugo


----------



## condimento (29 Ene 2019)

Hola al OP.

Bueno, yo me he pasado años corrigiendo textos por simple afición en canales de internet.

He leído sólo el relato de la página 1 y se nota que eres autor novel por lo siguiente:

- Siempre observo el argumento a la misma altura, no se palpa ningún tipo de suspense aunque la escena dé para ello, los tiempos son los mismos, en ningún momento te embala o te relaja la lectura. Como te han comentado, hay que ponerle más alma, imaginación ya la tienes.

- Tu estilo es demasiado coloquial, no hablo de las conversaciones entre los protagonistas sino del relato en su conjunto. Debes encontrarle más modismos al lenguaje. 

- Utilizas repetidamente las mismas fórmulas sintácticas, debes buscar alternativas. Tu mayor error es usar la conjunción "y" hasta el aburrimiento.

- Tienes una notoria falta de vocabulario, entiendo que intentas evitarlo pero se te nota mucho. Y esto que cuento va relacionado con el siguiente punto.

- Hay que publicar en inglés sí o sí ya que uno desea ganar pelas. Por la forma de publicar esa redacción me temo que tu inglés no debe tener la excelencia suficiente para ocultar tus orígenes. A los nativos del idioma les fastidia mucho tropezarse con una redacción hecha por foráneos, porque suena robótica. Segun tú quieres traducirlo por ti mismo. Gástate presupuesto en que te lo haga un anglo de verdad o será un fracaso.


Yo soy muy tiquis-miquis en lo referente a lectura, sin embargo me he leído tu relato a la carrera, no quiero sacarte más errores.

Para acabar, el propósito de mi post es dar un empujón, las palmaditas en la espalda no te interesan. Me alegro mucho de tu decisión por seguir adelante como escritor, mis mejores deseos para ti.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2019)

Frank Lucas:

Te veo demasiado "profesional". Tienes la idea de que hay mejores escritores que tú y que por ello lo mejor es dejar de escribir. De hecho lo hiciste. Eso a mi me demuestra que te tomas la literatura como un ejercicio de estilo, y no ha habido consenso ninguno jamás en la alta literatura sobre autores importantes. Bukowski pensaba como yo que Guerra y Paz era "lousy", y mejor no hablemos de Joyce. Ejemplos miles. No entiendo como puedes hablar de la literatura en ésos términos, lo más importante no es la técnica.



Un ejemplo que ahora corre por el foro: Cela. Me parece un escritor enorme, con una técnica tremenda, pero sus temas y su estilo, que a mi me llegan, no tienen el menor interés en la sociedad millenial actual, tan falta de testosterona.


Asimov: pésimo escritor, pero daba su público lo que su público pedia, que eran ideas y aventuras. Sin más. 

Un escritor debe encontrar su voz, su manera de decir las cosas y sobretodo el qué decir, su hueco en la vida social, para ganarse la vida con ello. Nada de eso tiene que ver con la perfección técnica, que además, no existe.


Lo de que dejaste de escribir porque estabas leyendo a un autor desconocido y que seguramente pase hambre porque te pareció inalcanzable su nivel demuestra que no entiendes muy bien de qué va el Arte.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 21:23 ----------

(He buscado a ver quién es ése Adalid, y lo que me temia: maricón que se ha hecho sacerdote católico y que por todo ello está en el fondo como unas putas maracas pero tiene planta y pose y lo disimula muy bien. No me interesa una mierda lo que pueda escribir.)


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Ene 2019)

Hacer dinero escribiendo hoy en dia es dificilisimo. 

Hace decadas habia muy poco escrito. La inmensa mayoria de todo lo escrito por la humanidad, lo ha sido en el siglo 20. Tiempo atras te podias forrar porque practicamente cualquier historieta bien hilvanada podia tener exito. 

Ahora es tremendamente dificil ser original, crear algo que innove y sorprenda, o peor, que no te lo relacionen por parecerse a otra cosa.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (30 Ene 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Hacer dinero escribiendo hoy en dia es dificilisimo.
> 
> Hace decadas habia muy poco escrito. La inmensa mayoria de todo lo escrito por la humanidad, lo ha sido en el siglo 20. Tiempo atras te podias forrar porque practicamente cualquier historieta bien hilvanada podia tener exito.
> 
> Ahora es tremendamente dificil ser original, crear algo que innove y sorprenda, o peor, que no te lo relacionen por parecerse a otra cosa.



Esto es justo lo que pienso yo. Ahora está todo saturadísimo. Y no solo la escritura, sino también los vídeos de Youtube por ejemplo. Cada vez hay más y más vídeos y es difícil competir.


----------



## Lombroso (30 Ene 2019)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Esto es justo lo que pienso yo. Ahora está todo saturadísimo. Y no solo la escritura, sino también los vídeos de Youtube por ejemplo. Cada vez hay más y más vídeos y es difícil competir.



De acuerdo en que eso pueda estar ocurriendo en temas de autoayuda, emprendimiento, superación personal, métodos de estudio, y otros campos relacionados. Pero realmente una historia la puede inventar cualquiera, se parecerá más o menos a una que escribió Fulanito, pero no creo que sea equiparable el sector literario con los demás. 

Si me quiero comprar una caladora porque me apasiona el bricolaje, miraré por internet, consultaré y después de saber por medio de opiniones de los demás, elegiré. En los libros no pasa esto, precisamente un libro que a alguien le ha encantado a otro puede parecerle bazofia. Además, ese misterio de no saber con qué te vas a encontrar forma parte de la magia de la literatura. Con la caladora, antes de pulsar "añadir al carrito", sabes la potencia, sus debilidades, fortalezas, vida útil, y todos los detalles al respecto.


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Ene 2019)

FRANK LUCAS dijo:


> No me he leído el hilo entero, sí el fragmento de relato.
> Yo tengo algunas novelas publicadas (vía editorial) y también ensayos, en este caso por autoedición. Con éxito moderado a mi modo de verlo, elevado según el tuyo que ahí es donde en mi opinión te equivocas un poco. Vayamos por partes:
> -- El fragmento de relato no me ha disgustado. Es ameno, bien contado, no escribes mal. Sí es verdad que es un poco frío, sin alma, lo que te han dicho ya.
> Necesitas pulir este tema y no es cosa baladí ni tampoco fácil: narrar hechos de forma correcta es relativamente "fácil", dotar de alma a los personajes y de garra/sentimiento a las situaciones no lo es tanto, de hecho la mayoría de escritores que fracasan lo hacen por aquí. Mi consejo es que incidas en trabajar los sentimientos de tus personajes. No me creo, por ejemplo, que a un tío que le han cortado un brazo no le invadan sentimientos de rabia, temor, impotencia... te pasa cuando se te rompe el móvil por una caída que te tiras dos días disgustado y no te va a pasar por perder un brazo. Correcto que es otra época con gente más dura que la de ahora pero no creo que tanto.
> ...



Gracias, soy consciente de que me queda mucho por aprender en cuestión de estilo.

Sin embargo, me doy cuenta de que en cuestión de ideas y conocimiento profundo de la ciencia, le doy diez mil vueltas a todos los escritores aficionados que hacen refritos de Star Wars, Star Trek y demás refritos de Space Opera que escriben los autores anglosajones.

Uno tiene que ser consciente de sus debilidades y de sus virtudes, compensar las primeras y potenciar las segundas.

Gracias por lo de "millenial"  pero te puedo decir que vi a Espinete en directo en TV1 cuando lo estrenaron por primera vez en Barrio Sésamo.


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (30 Ene 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Frank Lucas:
> 
> Te veo demasiado "profesional". Tienes la idea de que hay mejores escritores que tú y que por ello lo mejor es dejar de escribir. De hecho lo hiciste. Eso a mi me demuestra que te tomas la literatura como un ejercicio de estilo, y no ha habido consenso ninguno jamás en la alta literatura sobre autores importantes. Bukowski pensaba como yo que Guerra y Paz era "lousy", y mejor no hablemos de Joyce. Ejemplos miles. No entiendo como puedes hablar de la literatura en ésos términos, lo más importante no es la técnica.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es el fruto de la experiencia. No es una cosa de perfección técnica... es que no me siento capacitado para crear el tipo de literatura que permite a alguien vivir de ella EN ESPAÑA. Mira, yo me tiraba un año y medio, en promedio, en cada novela. Trabajando 2-3 horas, 6 días a la semana (curro normal, convencional, aparte). La disciplina y el hábito de trabajo es fundamental para escribir una novela, lo de la inspiración es más de película de Hollywood: el típico que le llega la musa y te escribe una novela del tirón en 20 días casi sin dormir. Eso no sucede así. El mismo Cela, del que has hablado antes, lo decía: "la literatura es un 90% de trabajo y un 10% de inspiración". Pues bien, el primer libro publicado es un subidón, el segundo tampoco está mal, al terminar de publicar el tercero te empiezas a preguntar si tanto curro merece la pena cuando luego ves muy poco dinero y tampoco demasiado feedback social. Te das cuenta de que con los derechos de autor que se pagan tienes que vender un verdadero huevo para vivir y eso, en España, sólo está al alcance de unos pocos, contados con los dedos de una mano y posiblemente me sobren dedos. Y para llegar a ese nivel de ventas o eres un famosete tipo Pérez Reverte (ya era famosillo antes de ser un escritor conocido) o eres realmente bueno como Santiago Posteguillo. Ni que decir tiene que yo no era ninguna de las dos cosas. No sé, no me pareció buena idea seguir empleando tanto esfuerzo e ilusión en la literatura, lo tuve claro en su momento y no me he arrepentido un ápice de mi decisión. Y que conste que sigo escribiendo, pues necesito crear lo mismo que respirar, pero de una manera menos exigente que la literatura y que además permite establecer sinergias con mi negocio. Fíjate que he ganado más dinero con la autopublicación, siendo tiradas de 200-300 ejemplares, que con los libros que publiqué con tiradas de 3000. Es un negocio muy jodido para el autor, casi todo se lo lleva crudo el editor.

Tu opinión sobre Sánchez Adalid se diría que está un poco influenciada de más por tus fobias y filias particulares. Te puedo decir que en el mundo de la novela histórica no es en absoluto un desconocido, siendo su novela "el mozárabe" una de las mejores novelas históricas en español que se han escrito. De hecho cuando sacó la segunda parte del mozárabe se le dio una gran cobertura, habiendo pilas del libro en los cortes inglés y Fnacs. Y ya sabes que nunca hay pilas de libros de autores semi-desconocidos. Es verdad que en los últimos años no se ha prodigado mucho pero en su tiempo escribió mucho y bueno.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 14:23 ----------




Henry Rearden dijo:


> Gracias, soy consciente de que me queda mucho por aprender en cuestión de estilo.
> 
> Sin embargo, me doy cuenta de que en cuestión de ideas y conocimiento profundo de la ciencia, le doy diez mil vueltas a todos los escritores aficionados que hacen refritos de Star Wars, Star Trek y demás refritos de Space Opera que escriben los autores anglosajones.
> 
> ...



Pues por tu forma de expresarte se diría que eres muy joven. Incluso algo inmaduro (no te lo tomes mal). Lo de pretender tener un ferrari pagado con las ganancias de la literatura está fuera del alcance de un escritor en España. Pensar que es posible no es propio de un hombre cercano a la cuarentena sino de un chaval.

A lo mejor es que el campo donde deberías apretar es el de la ciencia ficción hard. Por lo que dices es donde, a mi juicio, podrías brillar más.


----------



## panaderia (30 Ene 2019)

ya has asumido que vas a tener que dar tu nombre y apellidos?


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Ene 2019)

panaderia dijo:


> ya has asumido que vas a tener que dar tu nombre y apellidos?



Aquí, en este foro, no.

Como escritor, si firmo con mi nombre y apellidos reales.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 18:43 ----------




OYeah dijo:


> No te enmierdes con la politica de izquierdas: no tiene futuro y se van a devorar entre ellos, ya lo están haciendo.
> 
> 
> Yo me meteria a fondo el el tema VOX. No creo que haya nadie ahora mismo que les represente como escritor. Asi como la izquierda tiene una legión de escritores subvencionados, apoyando siempre los mismos temas, la derecha identitaria en España está muy abandonada.
> ...



Evito tocar temas candentes en política. Lo que ganaría posicionándome al lado de VOX lo perdería por el lado izquierdo. Hay mucho fan de la ciencia ficción en España que es claramente de izquierdas, sobre todo entre los jóvenes.

En cambio, entre los más adultos, veo que se echa de menos una ciencia ficción más pura, sin tanto NWO.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 18:51 ----------




FRANK LUCAS dijo:


> No me he leído el hilo entero, sí el fragmento de relato.
> Yo tengo algunas novelas publicadas (vía editorial) y también ensayos, en este caso por autoedición. Con éxito moderado a mi modo de verlo, elevado según el tuyo que ahí es donde en mi opinión te equivocas un poco. Vayamos por partes:
> -- El fragmento de relato no me ha disgustado. Es ameno, bien contado, no escribes mal. Sí es verdad que es un poco frío, sin alma, lo que te han dicho ya.
> Necesitas pulir este tema y no es cosa baladí ni tampoco fácil: narrar hechos de forma correcta es relativamente "fácil", dotar de alma a los personajes y de garra/sentimiento a las situaciones no lo es tanto, de hecho la mayoría de escritores que fracasan lo hacen por aquí. Mi consejo es que incidas en trabajar los sentimientos de tus personajes. No me creo, por ejemplo, que a un tío que le han cortado un brazo no le invadan sentimientos de rabia, temor, impotencia... te pasa cuando se te rompe el móvil por una caída que te tiras dos días disgustado y no te va a pasar por perder un brazo. Correcto que es otra época con gente más dura que la de ahora pero no creo que tanto.
> ...



Una de las cosas que me dijeron de mi primer y moderado éxito, es que al ser una novela corta se leía enseguida. Muchos la leyeron yendo en el metro o en el autobús, al volver del trabajo a casa. También destacaron que era fácil de leer. Por lo menos, eso contaron en sus reseñas.

Muchas veces, si quieres escribir para un gran público, es un handicap escribir demasiado bien. Otra cosa distinta es tratar al lector como si fuera tonto. Bastantes lectores se quedaron encantados de poder entender, a nivel divulgativo, los aspectos más científicos de mi libro. En ese aspecto, me pasa un poco como a Asimov.

¿Ganaré el Nobel? Posiblemente, no. ¿Podré ser un Michael Crichton? Quizás.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:00 ----------




condimento dijo:


> Hola al OP.
> 
> Bueno, yo me he pasado años corrigiendo textos por simple afición en canales de internet.
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos, en general. Aunque como vengo repitiendo, basados en una premisa errónea, que es un borrador sin pulir. Ha sido un error mío, lo sé. Pero tenía que poner algo por lo que no se me reconociera y ha sido peor el remedio que la enfermedad. En todo caso, tomo nota.

Sí, lo de escribir en inglés es muy necesario. Me di cuenta, al redactar toda mi tesis en inglés y ponerla de manera accesible en Internet (a diferencia de la de Pedro Sánchez), que hasta el último chino de una desconocida universidad de Pekín, te preguntaba por detalles técnicos via email. Cosa que no hubiera conseguido de escribirla en español.

En todo caso, sigo traduciendo mi primera novela corta. Obviamente, luego tendrá que pasar por el filtro de un revisor nativo.

Siempre es más barato pagar a un revisor que a un traductor. Además, le informaré de que yo no soy nativo. Si no le gusta mejorar mi texto que no coja el trabajo (ni el dinero). Te puedo asegurar que hay ofertas de revisores a patadas en Internet que, además, no son caros.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:07 ----------




buscopiso dijo:


> ¿Cuantos libros esperas vender y con qué margen de beneficio? Que yo sepa conseguir vender 500 libros es todo un logro y... sacarles más de 1 euro a cada libro... un reto.



Para mi próxima novela, espero vender unos 200 o 300 ejemplares en ebooks (a 2,99 € para sacarles unos 2 € de beneficio) y, con suerte unos 100 libros en tapa blanda, con un beneficio similar. Eso con la campaña de marketing que voy a hacer en el lanzamiento.

Luego, usando esta próxima novela para todos los públicos, quiero ir haciendo presentaciones en los institutos, para irme dando a conocer a las nuevas generaciones e ir asentando una masa de nuevos lectores.

Dicha novela está ahora en proceso de revisión, pero la publicaré a lo largo del año.

Obviamente, no voy a convertirme en famoso de la noche a la mañana (salvo pelotazo inesperado), pero quiero irme dando a conocer poco a poco.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:09 ----------




Jaisenberg dijo:


> Hacer dinero escribiendo hoy en dia es dificilisimo.
> 
> Hace decadas habia muy poco escrito. La inmensa mayoria de todo lo escrito por la humanidad, lo ha sido en el siglo 20. Tiempo atras te podias forrar porque practicamente cualquier historieta bien hilvanada podia tener exito.
> 
> Ahora es tremendamente dificil ser original, crear algo que innove y sorprenda, o peor, que no te lo relacionen por parecerse a otra cosa.



Perdona que te contradiga, pero es todo lo contrario. Es fácil ser original, simplemente pensando y dándole al coco.

También ayuda el tener un bagaje científico y cultural, como el que yo tengo.

Aunque hoy en día se publica muchísimo, bastante de ello es repetido y falto de novedad. Por eso es fácil destacar siendo original.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2019)

(Va para Frank Lucas el tocho)

No son filias y fobias. Es la edad. En eso estoy de acuerdo con algunos amigos y lo he oido también algunas veces: 

"el problema de ser abierto de mente es que todo el mundo se empeña entonces en meterte ahí sus cosas"


Nosotros lo decimos de otra manera: "a mi ya no me la meten". Venimos todos, cuarenta para arriba, muy quemados de la "cultura" que nos han hecho tragar, de dioptrias que nos dejamos leyendo obras que apenas nos han ayudado en nada en la vida, cuando no la han perjudicado.

Los mozárabes, los moros para entendernos, (y perdona que te hable así pero aqui suelto mi vertiente más vulgar, me gusta): no me interesa nada lo bueno que pudieron aportar en su dia, y lo poco que puedan aportar ahora, pues mi principal interés ahora mismo es llegar a fin de mes y preservar lo bueno en lo que me rodea aqui y ahora, y ellos son una amenaza AQUI Y AHORA frente a ello. Y lo sé muy bien porque medio foro sabe que he estado en marruecos y un buen amigo es marroquí. Lleva cinco años o más sin pagar la hipoteca. Trabaja en negro. Familia y Mercedes en el garaje. Llegó en patera y atravesando campos.


Le deseo mal? No. Preferiria que se volviera a su pais? Si, absolutamente. Me toca los cojones, la moral.


Entonces viene ahora un autor, Adalid o el que sea, a cantarme desde algo tan trasnochado ética y filosóficamente como un púlpito de la Iglesia, célibe se le supone, es decir a base de pajas, a a cantarme digo las bondades de la integración y la cultura mora, y mira, con perdón te lo digo, pero me cago en dios.


No me interesa nada. No me va a ayudar en nada a vivir. Y el mismo escritor no me parece ejemplo de cómo vivir la vida. Cero, interés cero.


Y de eso se trata también. De que estén en tu onda. Eso lo dicen muchos músicos de rock, que es una música de banda, donde necesitas a los otros: es mejor formarla con tus amigos que con músicos profesionales. De las bandas de profesionales que se han formado poco recuerdo tenemos.


Adalid es un "profesional" de la literatura. Hay que escribir muy bien pero también a un público muy burgués y acomodado para ganarse la vida asi, y él lo hace con esos libros. No me extrañaria que fuera del Opus. Lo que tengo claro es que no hay un solo escritor actual que me escriba a mi, y yo no soy tan especial. Pero no tengo pasta ni tiempo para lecturas moras.


Creo que enfocas mal el tema. Podias haberte dedicado a relatos cortos y buscando un lector necesitado, como esas charos con ganas de polla tatuada de las que nadie pensaba fueran tan guarras. Aunque te doy la razón que debes ser parte de tu propio público.

Siempre puedes operarte. Opérate, hombre, opérate!!!! Te lo paga el gobierno, hay masa crítica ya. Voy corriendo a decírselo a Dodoria, yo seria su manager.


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Ene 2019)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Esto es justo lo que pienso yo. Ahora está todo saturadísimo. Y no solo la escritura, sino también los vídeos de Youtube por ejemplo. Cada vez hay más y más vídeos y es difícil competir.



Siendo original y trabajando mucho en tu obra. Esa es la receta del éxito.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:12 ----------




Lombroso dijo:


> De acuerdo en que eso pueda estar ocurriendo en temas de autoayuda, emprendimiento, superación personal, métodos de estudio, y otros campos relacionados. Pero realmente una historia la puede inventar cualquiera, se parecerá más o menos a una que escribió Fulanito, pero no creo que sea equiparable el sector literario con los demás.
> 
> Si me quiero comprar una caladora porque me apasiona el bricolaje, miraré por internet, consultaré y después de saber por medio de opiniones de los demás, elegiré. En los libros no pasa esto, precisamente un libro que a alguien le ha encantado a otro puede parecerle bazofia. Además, ese misterio de no saber con qué te vas a encontrar forma parte de la magia de la literatura. Con la caladora, antes de pulsar "añadir al carrito", sabes la potencia, sus debilidades, fortalezas, vida útil, y todos los detalles al respecto.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Por cierto, me acabo de dar cuenta que este hilo va por cerca de las 10000 visitas, que son muchos más lectores que los que he tenido por mis libros :XX:


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2019)

Una cosa que tienes a tu favor, Henry, es que en la novela de Ciencia Ficción cabe todo, hasta la poesia.

Puedes meter ahi desde el último ordenador cuántico de IBM hasta la sociólogia loca asiática, de una punta del globo a otra y de arriba abajo, lo que quieras.

De hecho es el mayor problema que le veo a la ciencia ficción actual, que en vez de agarrarse a unos temas y profundizar en ellos tratan de abarcar demasiado y no todo el mundo es Aldous Huxley.

Contrariamente a lo que te han aconsejado, yo no trataria de crear mundos. Pero quizá es lo que más vende, no lo sé.


----------



## Misosofos (30 Ene 2019)

Lo mejor para hacerse rico como escritor, es primero hacerse rico y luego hacerse escritor.

Una vez que tienes pasta, llegarán los premios, el reconocimiento, etc.

En este mundo, todo está comprado.


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Ene 2019)

O escribes un libro que enseñe a ganar dinero en la Bolsa y los negocios, y que tenga mucha publicidad, o lo tienes clarinete.


----------



## Henry Rearden (30 Ene 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Una cosa que tienes a tu favor, Henry, es que en la novela de Ciencia Ficción cabe todo, hasta la poesia.
> 
> Puedes meter ahi desde el último ordenador cuántico de IBM hasta la sociólogia loca asiática, de una punta del globo a otra y de arriba abajo, lo que quieras.
> 
> ...



Eso es verdad. Se puede hablar de robots, exploración espacial, ingeniería genética, utopías y distopías, steampunk, cyberpunk, etc.

Crear mundos exige más trabajo, aunque tiene la ventaja de que una vez que lo has hecho, puedes reutilizarlos para nuevas novelas. Por eso mucha gente publica series: trilogías, tetralogías,...

Con la nueva novela que voy a publicar, he tenido que crear un mundo y sociedad nuevas. No pienso reutilizar mi personaje, pero si el mundo, con otros protagonistas distintos.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:43 ----------




Misosofos dijo:


> Lo mejor para hacerse rico como escritor, es primero hacerse rico y luego hacerse escritor.
> 
> Una vez que tienes pasta, llegarán los premios, el reconocimiento, etc.
> 
> En este mundo, todo está comprado.



Es cierto que el éxito y el dinero llaman al éxito y al dinero. Una vez que eres famoso, se te abren todas las puertas.

Pero, aunque parezca lo contrario, la mayoría de escritores de éxito empezaron de forma humilde. Stephen King pasó estrecheces, hasta que publicó Carrie. A partir de ahí todo fue coser y cantar.

El gran público ni se imagina la cantidad de adaptaciones que han hecho de sus libros en series y películas.

Cadena perpetua y La milla verde (anoche la echaron en TV1) son adaptaciones de Stephen King.

Por ejemplo, ahora han sacado una serie a partir del libro de Mr. Mercedes.

Obviamente, a ningún productor le importa meter dinero en un guión adaptado de SK, pero no porque todo esté comprado, sino porque el nombre de Stephen King es garantía de éxito.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 19:50 ----------




Mineroblanco dijo:


> O escribes un libro que enseñe a ganar dinero en la Bolsa y los negocios, y que tenga mucha publicidad, o lo tienes clarinete.



Esos libros son estafas. Me compré el de Aitor Zárate y se veía a la legua que todo era humo donde se daban nociones muy vagas.

En cambio, me leí el de André Kostolany (que lo citaba mucho AZ) y ese si era digno de leer.

El de Kostolany, _El Fabuloso Mundo del dinero y la Bolsa_, era un compendio de todas sus vivencias personales con el mundo de la bolsa. Me gustaba lo bien que analizaba la naturaleza humana y las lecciones generales que se podían aprender de su experiencia.

Me acuerdo del chiste que contaba Kostolany:

"-Papá, ¿qué es la bolsa?
-La bolsa, hijo mío, cuando sube son coches caros, champán y bellas mujeres.
-¿Y cuando baja?
-Entonces, es viajar en tranvía, vino barato y tu madre." :XX:


----------



## FRANK LUCAS (30 Ene 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Siempre puedes operarte. Opérate, hombre, opérate!!!! Te lo paga el gobierno, hay masa crítica ya. Voy corriendo a decírselo a Dodoria, yo seria su manager.



Ja,ja! pues no es mala idea, no te creas. Mira que lo tengo en mente pero luego voy como el otro día, me follo a una dominicana con dos tetas cada una como mi cabeza, y ya se me quitan las ganas de rebanarme la polla. Puta vida, tete.

Por lo demás, me gusta tu forma salvaje y liberada de ver el arte. De verdad. Un poco rojelia para mi gusto pero sincera y congruente a su manera.

Eso sí, no me seas garrulo e infórmate un poco más a la hora de decir algo. Que en esa identificación mozárabes = moros no has estado muy atinado que digamos. Casi se puede decir que son conceptos opuestos, joder...


----------



## morethanafeeling (31 Ene 2019)

Posiblemente me anime próximamente a autopublicarme alguna cosilla. Si no lo he hecho antes es porque me jode lo aleatorio que es todo en este oficio. Si no tienes padrino, si no tienes alguien que te promocione decentemente, ya puedes escribir la segunda parte del Quijote que te vas a comer los mocos. La mayoría de escritores importantes, por no decir prácticamente todos, vieron rechazadas sus primeras obras. Sin embargo, un día se alinean los astros, alguien confía en uno de tus manuscritos y pegas el pelotazo. Y de repente, todas aquellas obras que tenías en el cajón y que te habían dicho que eran malas pasan a ser buenas y todos se pelean por publicarlas. Y sigues siendo el mismo, igual de bueno o de malo, pero antes nadie te daba cancha y de pronto te publican cualquier cosa. Eso dice muy poco en favor de los editores y de su capacidad para "descubrir" el talento. Cuantas grandes obras habrán pasado por alto que realmente merecían ser publicadas.

Siempre he tenido miedo al fracaso. Pero al fracaso "injusto". A escribir algo bueno y que a la gente no se lo parezca. Dejarme la piel en una novela, que la lean tres, me digan que es maravillosa y que sin embargo nadie más la compre, porque no he acertado con el diseño de la portada o porque no supe moverla como es debido. Que años después alguien te copie y pegue el pelotazo, porque tuvo los contactos adecuados que tú no tuviste. O supo adaptarla a la moda del momento. O por simple suerte. A saber.


----------



## Henry Rearden (31 Ene 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Posiblemente me anime próximamente a autopublicarme alguna cosilla. Si no lo he hecho antes es porque me jode lo aleatorio que es todo en este oficio. Si no tienes padrino, si no tienes alguien que te promocione decentemente, ya puedes escribir la segunda parte del Quijote que te vas a comer los mocos. La mayoría de escritores importantes, por no decir prácticamente todos, vieron rechazadas sus primeras obras. Sin embargo, un día se alinean los astros, alguien confía en uno de tus manuscritos y pegas el pelotazo. Y de repente, todas aquellas obras que tenías en el cajón y que te habían dicho que eran malas pasan a ser buenas y todos se pelean por publicarlas. Y sigues siendo el mismo, igual de bueno o de malo, pero antes nadie te daba cancha y de pronto te publican cualquier cosa. Eso dice muy poco en favor de los editores y de su capacidad para "descubrir" el talento. Cuantas grandes obras habrán pasado por alto que realmente merecían ser publicadas.
> 
> Siempre he tenido miedo al fracaso. Pero al fracaso "injusto". A escribir algo bueno y que a la gente no se lo parezca. Dejarme la piel en una novela, que la lean tres, me digan que es maravillosa y que sin embargo nadie más la compre, porque no he acertado con el diseño de la portada o porque no supe moverla como es debido. Que años después alguien te copie y pegue el pelotazo, porque tuvo los contactos adecuados que tú no tuviste. O supo adaptarla a la moda del momento. O por simple suerte. A saber.



Anímate a autopublicarte. Puedes tener éxito o no, pero al menos todo está en tu mano y no en la de terceras personas.

Además, el dinero de las ventas se repartirá entre Amazon y tú, llevándote un porcentaje sustancial de estas.


----------



## morethanafeeling (31 Ene 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Anímate a autopublicarte. Puedes tener éxito o no, pero al menos todo está en tu mano y no en la de terceras personas.
> 
> Además, el dinero de las ventas se repartirá entre Amazon y tú, llevándote un porcentaje sustancial de estas.



No, si a nivel de reparto de beneficios tengo claro que Amazon es la mejor opción. Sin embargo a nivel de publicidad nunca va a ser igual que una editorial de prestigio te publique, te promocione, y coloque varios ejemplares tuyos en todas las librerías de España. De hecho, el simple hecho de estar autopublicado en Amazon no tengo claro que sea una publicidad positiva, me inclinaría más bien por lo contrario, ya que algo que puede hacer cualquiera sin pasar ningún filtro, no avala para nada la calidad del libro. De hecho, yo mismo tengo muchos prejuicios al respecto.

No obstante, me parece la mejor opción actualmente, ya que no me fío nada de la opinión de ningún editor a la hora de evaluar mi obra, solamente leyendo en diagonal las primeras páginas, y sin tener ningún interés particular en el éxito de la obra más que en cualquier otra de las doscientas que reciba cada mes. Lo más cómodo es rechazar todo por defecto y centrarte en los autores consagrados que sabes que proporcionan ventas seguras.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Feb 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No, si a nivel de reparto de beneficios tengo claro que Amazon es la mejor opción. Sin embargo a nivel de publicidad nunca va a ser igual que una editorial de prestigio te publique, te promocione, y coloque varios ejemplares tuyos en todas las librerías de España. De hecho, el simple hecho de estar autopublicado en Amazon no tengo claro que sea una publicidad positiva, me inclinaría más bien por lo contrario, ya que algo que puede hacer cualquiera sin pasar ningún filtro, no avala para nada la calidad del libro. De hecho, yo mismo tengo muchos prejuicios al respecto.
> 
> No obstante, me parece la mejor opción actualmente, ya que no me fío nada de la opinión de ningún editor a la hora de evaluar mi obra, solamente leyendo en diagonal las primeras páginas, y sin tener ningún interés particular en el éxito de la obra más que en cualquier otra de las doscientas que reciba cada mes. Lo más cómodo es rechazar todo por defecto y centrarte en los autores consagrados que sabes que proporcionan ventas seguras.



Me parece recordar que ha habido algún caso de autor de éxito autopublicado al que después le hicieron ofertas las editoriales tradicionales.


----------



## Juanchufri (8 Feb 2019)

En vista del "feedback" que ha tenido el texto que publicó el creador del hilo y las críticas en su mayor medida constructivas, me pregunto si es posible postear aquí, sin ánimo de parasitar el protagonismo, un pequeño texto que tengo, y así que gente desconocida pueda destripar y criticar sin atisbo de clemencia. Si no, ¿dónde podría publicarlo para que lo despedazaran? Gracias.


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> En vista del "feedback" que ha tenido el texto que publicó el creador del hilo y las críticas en su mayor medida constructivas, me pregunto si es posible postear aquí, sin ánimo de parasitar el protagonismo, un pequeño texto que tengo, y así que gente desconocida pueda destripar y criticar sin atisbo de clemencia. Si no, ¿dónde podría publicarlo para que lo despedazaran? Gracias.



No creo que al autor del hilo le moleste, ya que así le ayudarás a mantener el hilo activo. En todo caso que lo diga él, pero vamos, no creo que tenga que haber ningún tipo de problema.

Otra opción es abrir un hilo en la guardería y pedir opinión, aunque allí te van a trolear demasiado. Lástima que no haya un subforo de literatura.


----------



## Henry Rearden (14 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> En vista del "feedback" que ha tenido el texto que publicó el creador del hilo y las críticas en su mayor medida constructivas, me pregunto si es posible postear aquí, sin ánimo de parasitar el protagonismo, un pequeño texto que tengo, y así que gente desconocida pueda destripar y criticar sin atisbo de clemencia. Si no, ¿dónde podría publicarlo para que lo despedazaran? Gracias.



Publícalo aquí. Incluso, si tengo tiempo, yo mismo lo puedo leer y hacer una crítica.


----------



## Sendai (14 Feb 2019)

Os puede resultar interesante el caso de "El método Ikigai", de Héctor García (kirainet.com). Es cierto que el autor era un bloguero de cierta fama (entre los frikis que tenemos ya una edad) y ya había publicado un par libros sobre Japón (de fotografía y viajes), pero creo que el éxito de El método Ikigai nadie se lo esperaba (está traducido a un montón de idiomas y creo que ya ha llegado al millón de ventas).

El libro en cuestión analiza algunos aspectos de la sociedad tradicional japonesa y porqué hace que Japón sea uno de los países más longevos del mundo. Se podría catalogar el libro como autoayuda. El caso es que el autor supo encontrar un hueco en el mercado literario escribiendo sobre algo de lo que había muy poco publicado, lo que le ha llevado a tener un gran éxito.


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Publícalo aquí. Incluso, si tengo tiempo, yo mismo lo puedo leer y hacer una crítica.



Ya lo publicó, pero con el cambio de foro se han perdido muchos mensajes de los últimos días.
De todas formas el texto no tuvo mucho éxito...


----------



## Nubica (14 Feb 2019)

Me parece que ya lo habrán dicho, pero la recomendación que hacen la mayor parte de escritores es empezar por concursos literarios.
De los que yo conozco, casi ninguno ha elegido la profesión de escritor porque les gustase, sino porque una vez se presentaron a un certamen para ganar el premio y a partir de ganar el primer premio viene el segundo, el tercero y así sucesivamente.
Y según cuenta también la mayoría de escritores, es una de las profesiones más aburridas del mundo porque no se relacionan con nadie o casi nadie.

Supongo que los escritores por "vocación" verán las cosas de diferente manera, pero no conozco a ninguno.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Nubica dijo:


> Me parece que ya lo habrán dicho, pero la recomendación que hacen la mayor parte de escritores es empezar por concursos literarios.
> De los que yo conozco, casi ninguno ha elegido la profesión de escritor porque les gustase, sino porque una vez se presentaron a un certamen para ganar el premio y a partir de ganar el primer premio viene el segundo, el tercero y así sucesivamente.
> Y según cuenta también la mayoría de escritores, es una de las profesiones más aburridas del mundo porque no se relacionan con nadie o casi nadie.
> 
> Supongo que los escritores por "vocación" verán las cosas de diferente manera, pero no conozco a ninguno.



Yo soy escritor aficionado (por el momento) porque ahora tengo otra profesión, pero lo mío si es vocacional. Me encanta ser escritor y que las historias aparezcan como de la nada al presionar raudamente el teclado con mis dedos.


----------



## Nubica (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Yo soy escritor aficionado (por el momento) porque ahora tengo otra profesión, pero lo mío si es vocacional. Me encanta ser escritor y que las historias aparezcan como de la nada al presionar raudamente el teclado con mis dedos.



¿Pero no te documentas antes para escribir? Casi todos los escritores se pasan meses documentándose y luego se ponen a escribir. Que primero buscan información, dan forma a los personajes, etc. y luego ya escriben la historia.
Ponerse a escribir de la nada no se lo he oído a nadie. 
Eso debe costar mucho.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Nubica dijo:


> ¿Pero no te documentas antes para escribir? Casi todos los escritores se pasan meses documentándose y luego se ponen a escribir. Que primero buscan información, dan forma a los personajes, etc. y luego ya escriben la historia.
> Ponerse a escribir de la nada no se lo he oído a nadie.
> Eso debe costar mucho.



Lo que voy a decir quizás suene un poco políticamente incorrecto, pero lo voy a decir de todas las maneras: La mayoría de escritores _mainstream_ vienen del mundo de las letras puras y además solo han leído a otros escritores, desde Cervantes hasta Nabokov pasando por Joyce, etc. Y solamente, los de más solera, los "cultos". En otras palabras: Fuera de su mundo de la literatura, no tienen ni puta idea de casi nada.

Ni siquiera de Historia (y eso que es una disciplina de letras). Por eso, como dices tú, se tienen que documentar para escribir sobre casi cualquier cosa, en especial cuando hacen una novela histórica y quieren que se note que se han documentado bien.

Yo, en cambio, sé un poco de todo: ciencia, ingeniería, medicina, historia, literatura, etc. De manera que me salen un montón de ideas casi de la nada y en casi todas voy bien encaminado, aunque a veces tenga que refrescar mis recuerdos acudiendo a Internet.

Quizás, en mi caso, sea uno de los pocos afortunados que han nacido con una fluidez natural para escribir. Decían de Isaac Asimov, que si se ponía, escribía un libro en un fin de semana. Y no es una exageración, creo que a lo largo de su vida escribió unos 600 libros, la gran mayoría de divulgación.


----------



## Sendai (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Quizás, en mi caso, sea uno de los pocos afortunados que han nacido con una fluidez natural para escribir. Decían de Isaac Asimov, que si se ponía, escribía un libro en un fin de semana. Y no es una exageración, creo que a lo largo de su vida escribió unos 600 libros, la gran mayoría de divulgación.



¿Te acabas de comparar con Asimov así como quien no quiere la cosa o sólo me lo ha parecido a mí?


----------



## jotace (15 Feb 2019)

Yo acabo de leer un libro publicado por un compañero de mi mujer. 440 páginas de prosa amateur no falta de pedantería, me dice mi mujer que es que él es así de pedante.
No obstante el relato me enganchó, quizás le sobren 100 páginas, pero la historia da para película de esas alemanas o estadounidenses de bajo presupuesto o miniserie para tv, si supiera moverlo igual le compraban el guión.
Los lectores distinguimos bastante bien lo que es arte de lo que es entretenimiento, lo que importa es que la historia te sorprenda y enganche
Yo leía con la misma fruición Allan Poe, K.Dick, Asimov o las novelillas de la saga Aznar de H White.
Si además traduces, llegarás a muchísimo más público potencial.
Antes arriesgabas 15 o 20 pavos si comprabas un libro y no te gustaba, ahora hablamos de muuuucho menos.


----------



## Juanchufri (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir quizás suene un poco políticamente incorrecto, pero lo voy a decir de todas las maneras: La mayoría de escritores _mainstream_ vienen del mundo de las letras puras y además solo han leído a otros escritores, desde Cervantes hasta Nabokov pasando por Joyce, etc. Y solamente, los de más solera, los "cultos". En otras palabras: Fuera de su mundo de la literatura, no tienen ni puta idea de casi nada.
> 
> Ni siquiera de Historia (y eso que es una disciplina de letras). Por eso, como dices tú, se tienen que documentar para escribir sobre casi cualquier cosa, en especial cuando hacen una novela histórica y quieren que se note que se han documentado bien.
> 
> ...



Más que políticamente incorrecto lo llamaría tremendamente vanidoso, y ojo, que el orgullo y creerselo está bien pero decir que "has nacido con fluidez natural para escribir...." no sé, el movimiento se demuestra andando.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2019)

Vaya una puta mierda que escribes

Arrancadme los HOGOS plox


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Sendai dijo:


> ¿Te acabas de comparar con Asimov así como quien no quiere la cosa o sólo me lo ha parecido a mí?



Sí, me he comparado. El estilo de Asimov en la ficción no era especialmente bueno, pero era buenísimo divulgando y siempre era prolífico escribiendo. ¡Ojo! No es lo mismo rapidez en la escritura que la calidad de esta. Yo soy consciente de que tengo mucho por mejorar en mi calidad, pero al mismo tiempo me doy cuenta de que puedo escribir una gran cantidad de material si me pongo a ello.



jotace dijo:


> Yo acabo de leer un libro publicado por un compañero de mi mujer. 440 páginas de prosa amateur no falta de pedantería, me dice mi mujer que es que él es así de pedante.
> No obstante el relato me enganchó, quizás le sobren 100 páginas, pero la historia da para película de esas alemanas o estadounidenses de bajo presupuesto o miniserie para tv, si supiera moverlo igual le compraban el guión.
> Los lectores distinguimos bastante bien lo que es arte de lo que es entretenimiento, lo que importa es que la historia te sorprenda y enganche
> Yo leía con la misma fruición Allan Poe, K.Dick, Asimov o las novelillas de la saga Aznar de H White.
> ...



Sí, eso es verdad. Intento jugar ahora con el factor precio para intentar llegar ahora a la mayor cantidad posible de lectores. Cuando sea famoso, ya pondré mis libros más caros...



Juanchufri dijo:


> Más que políticamente incorrecto lo llamaría tremendamente vanidoso, y ojo, que el orgullo y creerselo está bien pero decir que "has nacido con fluidez natural para escribir...." no sé, el movimiento se demuestra andando.



Es que es verdad. Si tardase dos semanas en escribir 1000 palabras no me daría autobombo. Pero es que 1000 palabras las escribo en un rato después de la siesta.

No llegué a leer tu texto. ¿Por qué no lo vuelves a colgar?


----------



## Sendai (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Sí, me he comparado. El estilo de Asimov en la ficción no era especialmente bueno, pero era buenísimo divulgando y siempre era prolífico escribiendo. ¡Ojo! No es lo mismo rapidez en la escritura que la calidad de esta. Yo soy consciente de que tengo mucho por mejorar en mi calidad, pero al mismo tiempo me doy cuenta de que puedo escribir una gran cantidad de material si me pongo a ello.
> 
> Es que es verdad. Si tardase dos semanas en escribir 1000 palabras no me daría autobombo. Pero es que 1000 palabras las escribo en un rato después de la siesta.



Como bien dices escribir rápido no es escribir bien. Asimov igual tendría sus carencias estilísticas, pero la calidad no es solo estilística, sino que también está en el argumento, el desarrollo de los personajes, la creación del entorno y su consistencia, en como se maneja la suspensión de la incredulidad... eso Asimov lo hacía con la punta del nabo, por eso era tan bueno y podía ser tan prolífico. Además conseguía aunar conceptos científicos e historias universales con una prosa sencilla y directa.

Para muestra de la capacidad de Asimov, escribió del tirón y sin documentarse su ensayo sobre los dinosaurios, que vale que es pequeño [50 o 60 páginas], pero hablamos de escribirlo del tirón (casi como quien se mete en un foro para dar su solución definitiva a los problemas del mundo).


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

_"Es que es verdad. Si tardase dos semanas en escribir 1000 palabras no me daría autobombo. Pero es que 1000 palabras las escribo en un rato después de la siesta."_


si , pero es que escribes mierda... hay gente que tiene la autoestima , la consideracion de si baja, sin motivo real ,,, jaja a ti te pasa lo contrario..


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2019)

El efecto Dunning-Kruger es fuerte en ti.

He vuelto a leer tu relato ese de fantasía medieval Y VAYA UNA PVTA BAZOFIA ASQUEROSA JODER


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

a mi me recuerda un colega que tengo que dibuja comics , en realidad mal copia personajes clasicos de los tebeos de hace 30 años y el se cree que es la poya con cebolla , cuando es claramente reconocible en que se inspira , y los argumentos de sus historietas son putapenicos por supuesto..pues no se te ocurra decirle nada que el tio se cree la hostia de bueno...no se si se cree que la gente somos gilipollas o que esto es asi...


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Coño, aun sigue el hilo este en pie? Pues te lo cierro  

Como escribidor no tienes ningun futuro. Ni dominas la tecnica literaria ni entiendes como funciona un mercado cultural. Basta comparar cuatro lineas de escritores de exito con el texto que te has cascado. Y no hablo de obras literarias clasicas sino de literatura comercial de escritores modernos a la que le han pasado 140 filtros en la editorial para hacerla medio interesante. Y no olvidemos que el 90% de todo lo publicado no es interesante ni para la familia del escribidor. Ahi estan los datos de ventas y tb esta la correlacion entre publicacion y politicas que le interese al estado promocionar culturalmente. Pero vamos, tu no solo eres buenisimo escribiendo sino que ademas te la pela el mainstream cultural y el guion politico-cultural que marca la industria. Para ir contracorriente y significarte como alguien especial y de exito deberias ser James Ellroy o Houllebecq o "malotes" de este tipo. ¿El resto? a chupar rabo del mainstream y ni asi te garantizan exito.

Y no, no existe el artista "natural". Se tiene mas o menos sensibilidad artistica o talento, pero sin dominar los principios comunes del arte en cuestion ni entender lo que exige el mercado, no vas a ningun lado con "talento innato". 

Conclusion: si pretendes hacerte rico como escritor deberias replantearte el estilo y la estrategia. Y sobre todo, aunque no es necesario, escribir BIEN.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Sendai dijo:


> Como bien dices escribir rápido no es escribir bien. Asimov igual tendría sus carencias estilísticas, pero la calidad no es solo estilística, sino que también está en el argumento, el desarrollo de los personajes, la creación del entorno y su consistencia, en como se maneja la suspensión de la incredulidad... eso Asimov lo hacía con la punta del nabo, por eso era tan bueno y podía ser tan prolífico. Además conseguía aunar conceptos científicos e historias universales con una prosa sencilla y directa.
> 
> Para muestra de la capacidad de Asimov, escribió del tirón y sin documentarse su ensayo sobre los dinosaurios, que vale que es pequeño [50 o 60 páginas], pero hablamos de escribirlo del tirón (casi como quien se mete en un foro para dar su solución definitiva a los problemas del mundo).



Asimov sabia bastante de mucho y eso también me pasa a mi. Aunque me considero humilde, también pongo en valor mis virtudes.



Enterao dijo:


> _"Es que es verdad. Si tardase dos semanas en escribir 1000 palabras no me daría autobombo. Pero es que 1000 palabras las escribo en un rato después de la siesta."_
> 
> 
> si , pero es que escribes mierda... hay gente que tiene la autoestima , la consideracion de si baja, sin motivo real ,,, jaja a ti te pasa lo contrario..



Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y te digo que hay bastantes personas que han comprado mis libros. En cuanto a lo de tener la autoestima alta, pues no es malo: Me ahorro un montón en antidepresivos ;-)



Adrenocromo dijo:


> El efecto Dunning-Kruger es fuerte en ti.
> 
> He vuelto a leer tu relato ese de fantasía medieval Y VAYA UNA PVTA BAZOFIA ASQUEROSA JODER



Gracias, no todos podemos escribir cosas tan excelsas y exquisitas como tú haces. Se nota que aprendiste bien tu lengua materna.



Enterao dijo:


> a mi me recuerda un colega que tengo que dibuja comics , en realidad mal copia personajes clasicos de los tebeos de hace 30 años y el se cree que es la poya con cebolla , cuando es claramente reconocible en que se inspira , y los argumentos de sus historietas son putapenicos por supuesto..pues no se te ocurra decirle nada que el tio se cree la hostia de bueno...no se si se cree que la gente somos gilipollas o que esto es asi...



Yo soy mejor que tu colega, en mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Coño, aun sigue el hilo este en pie? Pues te lo cierro
> 
> Como escribidor no tienes ningun futuro. Ni dominas la tecnica literaria ni entiendes como funciona un mercado cultural. Basta comparar cuatro lineas de escritores de exito con el texto que te has cascado. Y no hablo de obras literarias clasicas sino de literatura comercial de escritores modernos a la que le han pasado 140 filtros en la editorial para hacerla medio interesante. Y no olvidemos que el 90% de todo lo publicado no es interesante ni para la familia del escribidor. Ahi estan los datos de ventas y tb esta la correlacion entre publicacion y politicas que le interese al estado promocionar culturalmente. Pero vamos, tu no solo eres buenisimo escribiendo sino que ademas te la pela el mainstream cultural y el guion politico-cultural que marca la industria. Para ir contracorriente y significarte como alguien especial y de exito deberias ser James Ellroy o Houllebecq o "malotes" de este tipo. ¿El resto? a chupar rabo del mainstream y ni asi te garantizan exito.
> 
> ...



_No ofende quien quiere sino el que puede._

Y, sintiéndolo mucho, ni hinchándote a espinacas como Popeye tendrás la suficiente fuerza como para tirar abajo mi autoestima.

He puesto aquí, un texto sin pulir, tal cual me salió de mi mente y te puede asegurar que aún con todos los fallos que tiene (porque obviamente estaba sin corregir) siempre será mucho mejor que lo que escribirán nunca el 95% de los foreros de burbuja.

Soy un escritor nato, si te lo quieres creer bien, y si no a llorar por las esquinas.

Y este hilo seguirá aquí durante mucho más tiempo, porque frente a los negativistas como tú, la gente siempre quiere seguir el rayo de esperanza que los sacará de sus tristes vidas y yo vengo cual mesías a decirles que hay otro camino ahí afuera.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

pero tio estas loco ? estas en algun psiquiatrico ? eso que has puesto es a las luces de todos una puta mierda... es que parece de un crio de 8 años...


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pero tio estas loco ? estas en algun psiquiatrico ? eso que has puesto es a las luces de todos una puta mierda... es que parece de un crio de 8 años...



No ofende el que quiere, sino el que puede.

Por otro lado es bastante risible ver tus intentos patéticos de forzar una confrontación abierta conmigo cuando se ve a la legua que soy una persona intelectualmente superior a ti. Con una cultura que tú nunca podrás igualar, aunque con una cierta conmiseración hacia esas pobres almas envidiosas que actúan con rencor hacia quienes, por instinto, perciben como unos seres privilegiados en uno u otro aspecto.

En todo caso, tu opinión será tenida en cuenta. Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Te lo han dicho 150 veces pero sigues sin aceptarlo. A la peña le importa un carajo lo que te creas que eres, PUTO MEGALOMANO DE LOS HUEVOS. Deja la mania persecutoria y centrate en entender las criticas a tu mierda texto, que es lo que te hara mejorar.

Querer no es poder, salvo para las charos menopausicas y los mindundis juntaletras como tu que vivis en una burbuja flowerpower de jaikus postmodernos y poesia con olor a colonia. No es querer, sino saber, gañan. Y ademas de saber necesitas un plan y una estrategia. Tu careces de todo esto. 

Yo no sé como escribe el 95% de los usuarios de burbuja. Pero lo que tu escribes no tiene ni calidad literaria ni capacidad comercial. Publica, hazte millonario y luego ven a restregarnos tu exito, hombre especial.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

_" Con una cultura que tú nunca podrás igualar,_ _" _

JAJA si sobre todo eso....


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

pero has modificado el texto desde que lo pusiste por primera vez ...(señal de que no estas muy convencido,,)...

en cualquier caso es una historia vulgar con los topicos tipicos de las historiras del genero o de peliculas de ese estilo...
narrado ademas con muchas deficiencias de estilo , eso supuestamente se aprende y a ti te falta aun mucho..


----------



## Sendai (15 Feb 2019)

Ojo, que puede que estemos ante un caso de escritor pendenfiero, rugiendo fuerte en las firmas de libros, con su cash sano y su barra en la cartera de cuero.


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Ostras que no habia leido lo de los escritores famosos que no sabian nada "fuera de su mundo de la literatura" jajajajaja

Claro, Nabokov que era un aristocrata poliglota, entomologo y experto ajedrecista no estaba a tu altura que sabes un monton de medicina, ingenieria y literatura  . Y Conrad viajando por el planeta con la marina mercante britanica, seguro que no tenia ni puta idea de historia como tu, que eres el puto Tito Livio reencarnado. 

Boh, esta claro que o te falta un hervor o eres un trolaco del copon. Por curiosidad, ¿cuantos años tienes?


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Te lo han dicho 150 veces pero sigues sin aceptarlo. A la peña le importa un carajo lo que te creas que eres, PUTO MEGALOMANO DE LOS HUEVOS. Deja la mania persecutoria y centrate en entender las criticas a tu mierda texto, que es lo que te hara mejorar.
> 
> Querer no es poder, salvo para las charos menopausicas y los mindundis juntaletras como tu que vivis en una burbuja flowerpower de jaikus postmodernos y poesia con olor a colonia. No es querer, sino saber, gañan. Y ademas de saber necesitas un plan y una estrategia. Tu careces de todo esto.
> 
> Yo no sé como escribe el 95% de los usuarios de burbuja. Pero lo que tu escribes no tiene ni calidad literaria ni capacidad comercial. Publica, hazte millonario y luego ven a restregarnos tu exito, hombre especial.











Enterao dijo:


> _" Con una cultura que tú nunca podrás igualar,_ _" _
> 
> JAJA si sobre todo eso....











Enterao dijo:


> pero has modificado el texto desde que lo pusiste por primera vez ...(señal de que no estas muy convencido,,)...
> 
> en cualquier caso es una historia vulgar con los topicos tipicos de las historiras del genero o de peliculas de ese estilo...
> narrado ademas con muchas deficiencias de estilo , eso supuestamente se aprende y a ti te falta aun mucho..











Sendai dijo:


> Ojo, que puede que estemos ante un caso de escritor pendenfiero, rugiendo fuerte en las firmas de libros, con su cash sano y su barra en la cartera de cuero.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

no no es troll ... se cree lo que dice .. ha sido reprogramado para la paranoia ... ha debido ir a un psicologo o algo...o cuanto daño ha hecho paquirrin y creerse un dj...

obviamente no conoce de literatura mas alla de las historias estas de fantasia medieval y las peliculas que haya copiado ...(lo mejor es que dice que no somos cultos a nosotros que si las conocemos....jaja... para mi que esta un poco palla.)


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Ostras que no habia leido lo de los escritores famosos que no sabian nada "fuera de su mundo de la literatura" jajajajaja
> 
> Claro, Nabokov que era un aristocrata poliglota, entomologo y experto ajedrecista no estaba a tu altura que sabes un monton de medicina, ingenieria y literatura  . Y Conrad viajando por el planeta con la marina mercante britanica, seguro que no tenia ni puta idea de historia como tu, que eres el puto Tito Livio reencarnado.
> 
> Boh, esta claro que o te falta un hervor o eres un trolaco del copon. Por curiosidad, ¿cuantos años tienes?



En los escritores puede haber excepciones, en los críticos literarios te aseguro que no las hay.

A lo mejor tengo más años que tú...


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> no no es troll ... se cree lo que dice .. ha sido reprogramado para la paranoia ... ha debido ir a un psicologo o algo...o cuanto daño ha hecho paquirrin y creerse un dj...
> 
> obviamente no conoce de literatura mas alla de las historias estas de fantasia medieval y las peliculas que haya copiado ...(lo mejor es que dice que no somos cultos a nosotros que si las conocemos....jaja... para mi que esta un poco palla.)


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

no puede ser que tengas muchos años y escribas esas infantilidades ...

otro rasgo de la paranoia es hacer desprecio de los que si estan universalvente reconocidos , incluso ponerse por encima de ellos...los grandes se reconocen unos a otros... por eso digo que chaval tu no estas bien...


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> no puede ser que tengas muchos años y escribas esas infantilidades ...
> 
> otro rasgo de la paranoia es hacer desprecio de los que si estan universalvente reconocidos , incluso ponerse por encima de ellos...los grandes se reconocen unos a otros... por eso digo que chaval tu no estas bien...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2019)

Dios qué malo joder


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> En los escritores puede haber excepciones, en los críticos literarios te aseguro que no las hay.
> 
> A lo mejor tengo más años que tú...



Espero que los tengas. Y tb un empleo alternativo al de la escritura esta millonaria. Pero tienes pinta de ser otro caso de millennial empoderado creyendose escritor porque escribe "diferente" a sus compañeros de pupitre.  

Y no, la "socializacion" en la produccion cultural es un fenomeno del siglo xx-xxi. Antiguamente un escritor era elite aristocratica social y cultural. Lo contrario era la excepcion.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Por supuesto, el poner los memes es para demostrar al resto de lectores de burbuja que los trolls son los que me atacan y no yo.
Un rasgo general de los ególatras y narcisistas es que no tienen sentido del humor y reaccionan negativamente ante las críticas.

En mi caso, como habéis podido ver, no solo no he entrado a las provocaciones sino que en unos pocos minutos he creado unos memes graciosos.
Como ya expliqué anteriormente, me disgustan especialmente las personas que hacen ataques gratuitos solo por creerse superiores (los clásicos abusones) pero eso no significa que tenga que responder agresivamente ante dichas provocaciones, cuando puedo reaccionar con un poco de ironía y humor.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Dios qué malo joder



Joder que malo, Dios.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Espero que los tengas. Y tb un empleo alternativo al de la escritura esta millonaria. Pero tienes pinta de ser otro caso de millennial empoderado creyendose escritor porque escribe "diferente" a sus compañeros de pupitre.
> 
> Y no, la "socializacion" en la produccion cultural es un fenomeno del siglo xx-xxi. Antiguamente un escritor era elite aristocratica social y cultural. Lo contrario era la excepcion.



Tengo ambas cosas. El trabajo está bien pagado, en términos absolutos y muy bien pagados si hacemos la ratio con respecto a las horas que empleo en él.

Pese a lo que digas, seguiré escribiendo. También, con suerte, espero convertirme en millonario. Ahora ve a intentar desmoralizar a otro.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

ataques gratuitos ? pero si has sido tu el que has puesto tu "obra" a que la juzguemos... y sobre Trolls puede haber uno o dos pero todos te estamos diciendo lo mismo , no se si te das cuenta....


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Por supuesto, el poner los memes es para demostrar al resto de lectores de burbuja que los trolls son los que me atacan y no yo.
> Un rasgo general de los ególatras y narcisistas es que no tienen sentido del humor y reaccionan negativamente ante las críticas.
> 
> En mi caso, como habéis podido ver, no solo no he entrado a las provocaciones sino que en unos pocos minutos he creado unos memes graciosos.
> Como ya expliqué anteriormente, me disgustan especialmente las personas que hacen ataques gratuitos solo por creerse superiores (los clásicos abusones) pero eso no significa que tenga que responder agresivamente ante dichas provocaciones, cuando puedo reaccionar con un poco de ironía y humor.



No, no puedes. De eso precisamente va el hilo. De tu incapacidad para dominar el lenguaje que te impide incluso ironizar sin usar un meme cutre. El humor, eso sí, te sale natural. Yo me rio contigo


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> ataques gratuitos ? pero si has sido tu el que has puesto tu "obra" a que la juzguemos... y sobre Trolls puede haber uno o dos pero todos te estamos diciendo lo mismo , no se si te das cuenta....



He puesto una minúscula parte de mi obra, sin pulir, sin corregir y sin tratar. Cosa que ya aclaré hace tiempo. ¿Podría hacer algo mejor solo para dejaros con la boca abierta? Por supuesto que sí, pero sería un esfuerzo en balde, porque en el mejor de los casos solo me rentaría la admiración de un desconocido y nada de dinero. Ni tampoco obtendría publicidad, porque mi identidad real quiero mantenerla en secreto para poder permitirme aquí opiniones políticamente incorrectas.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No, no puedes. De eso precisamente va el hilo. De tu incapacidad para dominar el lenguaje que te impide incluso ironizar sin usar un meme cutre. El humor, eso sí, te sale natural. Yo me rio contigo



Siento ser inmune a tus intentos por desmoralizarme...

Prueba con kriptonita...


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

mientes y las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas . yo estaba en el hilo cuando pusiste por primera vez el texto que era mucho mas corto. lo has intentado mejorar despues ..
por mucho que reelabores esa sarta de topicos de las series de aventura fantastica va a seguir siendo eso , un mal remedo del genero...infantil incluso.

pon algo entonces de tus libros publicados...


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> mientes y las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas . yo estaba en el hilo cuando pusiste por primera vez el texto que era mucho mas corto. lo has intentado mejorar despues ..
> 
> pon algo entonces de tus libros publicados...



Creo que tienes Alzheimer... El relato está tal cual lo puse. Como mucho, puede ser que tiempo después de subirlo le añadiera espacios entre párrafos para que se leyera mejor y no fuera un tocho todo continuo, pero no he añadido ni quitado ni una sola palabra.

A lo mejor un día me animo y escribo algo solo exclusivo solo para burbuja. Porque mi identidad real seguirá siendo un secreto...


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> mientes y las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas . yo estaba en el hilo cuando pusiste por primera vez el texto que era mucho mas corto. lo has intentado mejorar despues ..
> 
> pon algo entonces de tus libros publicados...



Fijate que toda la patulea de flipados del foro que van con la cantinela de "me han publicado", "tengo papers en tal revista", "he vendido tantos cuadros en tal sitio" , nunca ponen el enlace a la libreria, web o al puto amazon en donde supuestamente aparecen sus obras. Si no tienen ninguna intencion de vender, ¿para que coño publican? y si la tienen, por que no dan a conocer toda esa produccion cultural excelsa que nos estamos perdiendo? Con la de peña que hay en el foro, seguro que 2-3 libros acabas vendiendo.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

que cara tienes tio (muy en consonancia tu desorden narcisista tambien..). me acuerdo perfectamente ...


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Fijate que toda la patulea de flipados del foro que van con la cantinela de "me han publicado", "tengo papers en tal revista", "he vendido tantos cuadros en tal sitio" , nunca ponen el enlace a la libreria, web o al puto amazon en donde supuestamente aparecen sus obras. Si no tienen ninguna intencion de vender, ¿para que coño publican? y si la tienen, por que no dan a conocer toda esa produccion cultural excelsa que nos estamos perdiendo? Con la de peña que hay en el foro, seguro que 2-3 libros acabas vendiendo.



Pues porque en el mundo de la ciencia ficción hay mucho pijiprogre que compra mis libros y yo quiero venir aquí a decir que me sale de los huevos votar a VOX sin que se resientan mis ventas. ¿Capichi?


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> que cara tienes tio (muy en consonancia tu desorden narcisista tambien..). me acuerdo perfectamente ...



Pues haber hecho una captura de pantalla, ¿qué quieres que te diga? Es tu palabra contra la mía. Ya quien quiera, que escoja la versión que más le guste. Aunque una persona inteligente no escogería ninguna.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

puedes abrir otra cuenta para eso.... si pones algo que hayas publicado aunque sea en Amazon podremos callarnos la boca ...


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Pues porque en el mundo de la ciencia ficción hay mucho pijiprogre que compra mis libros y yo quiero venir aquí a decir que me sale de los huevos votar a VOX sin que se resientan mis ventas. ¿Capichi?



Prefieres no difundir tu obra y talento generando posibles centenares de nuevas ventas, antes que cambiar de cuenta para apoyar a un partido politico en un foro anonimo. Y ojo que el hilo se titula: "Plan para harceme rico como escritor".

Lo dicho, me parto contigo


----------



## Sendai (15 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Extracto del primer capítulo de una novela de fantasía:
> 
> El día amaneció lluvioso y frío, empantanando aún más el putrefacto lodazal en que se había convertido el campo de batalla. Sortak se despertó aterido de frío en el que iba a ser su último día como guerrero. La tienda donde dormía con sus compañeros mercenarios hedía a sudor, sangre y cansancio después de varios días de pelear contra el ejército rival. Después de lavarse un poco la cara y la cabeza recogiendo en un cuenco el agua limpia de la lluvia, desayunó gachas y tocino, con la mente puesta en el que iba a ser el intento definitivo de escalar el castillo de Lord Termenich. Las catapultas habían convertido uno de los muros en un amasijo de cascotes y solo la llegada de la noche había retrasado el ataque final.
> —Vamos Sortak, alegra esa cara, hoy va a ser el último día de esta guerra. Mañana partiremos al lejano Oriente, a las tierras legendarias de Ixanhan.
> ...



Iba a escribir mi propia versión del texto, pero es cierto que no todos tenemos la facilidad de escritura y me llevaría mucho tiempo. No obstante aquí dejo la primera parte. ¡A ver las vuestras!

_Hacía un frío de cojones cuando la mañana sorprendó a Sortak todavía entumecido por el cansancio. Sólo llevaban unos días de asedio, pero la tienda ya hedía a sangre y sudor. Alargó la mano para coger el cuenco con agua para lavarse la cara, pero observó unos instantes una flema flotando, lo dejó en el suelo y salió al barullo del campamento rascándose la barba.

Mientras revolvía las gachas en una pequeña cacerola admiró el trabajo de las catapultas. A unos cientos de metros, los cadalsos de la muralla norte ardían. Eran -habían sido- estructuras de madera situadas en lo alto de la muralla desde los que la guarnición del castillo había vertido agua hirviendo sobre los asaltantes. La piel cayéndose a tiras, las ampollas, el olor... había sido inhumano.

-Vamos Sortak, alegra esa cara, ¿ves como arden esos chismes de encima de la muralla? Cuando entremos hoy en el castillo de Lord Termenich les cortaré los párpados a esos hijos de puta. Y después al lejano oriente, ¡a las tierras legendarias de Ixanhan!

-Para mí la guerra acaba hoy. -Dijo mientras masticaba un trozo de tocino, correoso y frío -Con el dinero de la paga me volveré a las tierras del Valle Damilan y me compraré una granja.

-¡Venga ya! -Escupió Flanegan -Eres uno de los mejores soldados que conozco, no un maldito granjero, ¿qué sabes tú de engordar ganado?

-Me estoy haciendo viejo y en este oficio es algo que nos puede joder...

-Mira, si ya hablas como un viejo y todo. -Interrumpió. -Déjate de historias y vayamos a ganarnos la paga. ¡Esta noche llenaremos nuestros sacos con las riquezas de Lord Termenich, nuestra tripa con su vino y nuestra cama con sus mozas! Y cuando hayamos terminado esta campaña nuestro Capitán nos encontrará otra guerra que llevarnos a la boca. Y luego otra. Y así hasta oriente, con sus tesoros y sus mujeres. ¡He oído que hasta las rameras más miserables visten de seda y se perfuman! -Una sonrisa lasciva descubrió los dientes que le faltaban.

Sortak dejó a su compañero de armas hablando de mujeres orientales a quien quisiera hacerle caso. Mientras atravesaba el centro del campamento vió el pabellón del Sir Makovelo, un aristócrata segundón con unas gotas de sangre real pero sin apenas riquezas, que había destacado como guerrero y había conseguido reunir bajo su pendón un pequeño ejército mercenario. En ese momento el toque de corneta llamaba a filas a los sargentos. Después de la tropa montada, llamarían a los peones veteranos para formar la vanguardia del asalto y él era uno de ellos. Miró con disgusto la pesada cota de mallas que iba a vestir. Un frío de cojones._


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Lo de versionarle la obra me parece troleo fino, aunque excesivo. Pero vamos, si alguien abre hilo oficial de chopeo lo mismo me apunto


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

_"Hacía un frío de cojones_ ..." jaja , no es algo usual en el genero hablar con tacos actuales pero desde luego tu version tiene mas garra que la suya..


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

siempre he creido que una de las mayores trampas para los escritores noveles e inutiles es no haber leido lo suficiente a los grandes y asi no les da verguenza escribir estas miserias... como en aquel cuento de Borges que a un escritorzuelo no le queda otra que reescribir el quijote...


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> siempre he creido que una de las mayores trampas para los escritores noveles e inutiles es no haber leido lo suficiente a los grandes y asi no les da verguenza escribir estas miserias... como en aquel cuento de Borges que a un escritorzuelo no le queda otra que reescribir el quijote...



Es el clasico "ha escrito mas de lo que ha leido" comun a la mayoria de escribidores modernos. Alguien con 20 años, cero vivencias, cero cultura, minima aproximacion al arte y a la vida en general, no puede escribir una mierda. En otras epocas y circunstancias vitales en donde se vivia y experimentaba mas rapido y en donde la lectura y la escritura sustituian a la tele y adoctrinamiento escolar, pues aparecian escritores de nivel. Pero en la moderna sociedad? Imposible. Como dijo John Grisham en su dia, primero vive, trabaja, ganate la vida...y luego dedicate a la escritura de manera profesional. Sabio consejo de un superventas de literatura comercial.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

es que relees al tipo este y te partes el culo con su ridiculez:



> ". El iría a despedirse del conde Makolevo y a pedirle la carta por sus servicios.
> 
> —Hola, Sortak. Ya veo que la batalla te pasó factura "




Hola Sortak , como estas Sortak .. jaja dialogos de plastilina....Estos Millennials son la leche...


----------



## morethanafeeling (15 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> puedes abrir otra cuenta para eso.... si pones algo que hayas publicado aunque sea en Amazon podremos callarnos la boca ...



Que haya publicado en Amazon yo si que me lo creo. Ahí puede publicar cualquiera. Como si pones a un mono a picar teclas y luego publicas su texto. Nadie te lo va a impedir. No te da ningún prestigio publicar en un sitio donde no hay ningún tipo de filtro.

Ahora bien, de publicar un libro en Amazon a autodenominarse escritor hay un gran trecho. Yo compro un libro en Amazon y al abrirlo me encuentro un texto como el del autor del hilo y aunque me haya costado solo un euro, le escribo una crítica tan dura que no vuelve a vender ni un solo ejemplar más. Eso de contratar a un dibujante profesional para la portada y luego meter un texto totalmente amateur, por no decir infantil, entre las tapas, puede que no sea denunciable, pero me parece muy poco ético.

Estoy completamente seguro, y pondría la mano en el fuego sin miedo a equivocarme, que esos cien o doscientos ejemplares vendidos los ha conseguido el dibujante de la portada. En una tienda web donde entran cada día miles de personas, que cien o doscientas se dejen cautivar por una atractiva portada es de lo más normal. El problema es que eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, porque las grandes cifras se consiguen con el boca a boca. Y el boca a boca no funciona si no hay un mínimo de calidad.


----------



## Enterao (15 Feb 2019)

si , yo tambien sospecho que en ese genero especialmente los chavales que lo compren se dejen engañar por las portadas...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (16 Feb 2019)

Que no tio que no , que ni sin pulir ni sin na , ese rollo patatero que has puesto no vale pa na. Ni es original ni tiene calidad ni nada de nada. No tienes ningún talento. Las cosas como son. NI como guión para un tebeo para adolescentes sirve. Y dicho sea de paso tus respuestas a los foreros que te han dado su opinión son de una mala educación brutal. Así que dedícate a otra cosa que los consejos son gratis.
P,D.1: Para ganarte la vida con algo ya desde el colegio tenías que ser el puto amo de ese algo. Supongo que todo sobresalientes en lengua y literatura , no? todos los compañeros de clase te escuchaban cuando salías a la pizarra a leer tu redacción , no? Pues ala , al almacén a colocar cajas.
P.D.2: Puta mierda de hilo para el foro emprendedores. Madre mía como esta el burbuja.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Feb 2019)

Escribiendo cosas así la única manera que tendrías de ganarte la vida como escritor es escribiendo 1 novela semanal. Y ojo que digo ganarte la vida como escritor ,porque escribiendo porquerias como esa no te vas a hacer rico ni escribiendo una novela diaria.

Si quieres vivir de la cocina y lo que cocinas son auténticas bazofias, pues de la única manera que puedes vivir de ello es cocinando muchísimo aunque sea de una calidad ínfima para así vender tu comida a 50 centimos. Así, aunque la comida sea muy mala, al ser tan barata y producir tanta se podría más o menos vivir de ello.

Pues esto es lo mismo: escribiendo así tendrías que centrar todos tus esfuerzos en la cantidad y no en la calidad, tendrías que centrarte en inundar el mercado de novelas cada dos por tres. Porque no hay manera humana de sacar algo con la más mínima calidad de eso que has puesto ahí.

Barbara Cartland era lo que hacía: llego a escribir 723 novelas. Son todas una auténtica mierda y son todas en esencia lo mismo: un macho alfa mojabragas y rico enamora a una virginal e inocente chortina que está como un queso. Eran las _50 Sombras de Grey _de décadas pasadas solo que transcurrían en un contexto histórico y no contemporaneo. Pues la "escritora" esta se forro escribiendo esas noveluchas de mierda porque había un mercado de mujeres con nulo gusto literario pero dispuestas a leer la misma historia una y otra vez con tal de que les cambiasen los nombres a los protagonistas y el contexto histórico donde se desarrolla la historia. Y aunque he dicho que esas novelas eran una mierda, comparándolas con lo que tú has escrito Barbara Cartland sería como Tolstoi.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Feb 2019)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Escribiendo cosas así la única manera que tendrías de ganarte la vida como escritor es escribiendo 1 novela semanal. Y ojo que digo ganarte la vida como escritor ,porque escribiendo porquerias como esa no te vas a hacer rico ni escribiendo una novela diaria.



Si no tienes una mínima calidad y profesionalidad, ni aunque escribas una novela diaria te vas a ganar la vida escribiendo.

Durante los años setenta y ochenta se pusieron de moda en este país unas novelas baratas que se vendían en los kioscos y que estaban escritas por autores españoles que usaban seudónimos anglosajones: Ralph Barby, Clark Carrados, Ada Coretti, Curtis Garland, etc... Esos autores llegaban a escribir varias novelas al mes. Algunos de ellos llegaron a escribir más de mil novelas durante toda su carrera. Pues bien, no pienses que esas novelas tenían mala calidad, al contrario, a pesar de haber sido escritas a la carrera y enviadas a la editorial sin apenas revisar, eran amenas, entretenidas, desbordaban imaginación y tenían suficiente calidad literaria como para atraer a millones de lectores en todo el mundo. Muchos grandes autores han reconocido (algunos en público y otros en privado) que esas novelas fueron su inspiración para empezar a escribir. Y algunos de esos autores de novelas baratas han terminado siendo grandes y reconocidos escritores. Es decir, el talento tiene que existir, tanto para escribir una novela barata como para una gran obra. En ambos casos se tiene que notar una profesionalidad detrás.

A veces la diferencia entre un autor de novelas baratas y un escritor de best-sellers no es el talento, sino simplemente la ambición y saber tocar la tecla adecuada en el momento adecuado. Pero un junta-letras nunca será capaz de hacer ni una cosa ni la otra. El texto comiquero del autor del hilo está muy lejos de la calidad de las novelas baratas que comento.


----------



## Henry Rearden (16 Feb 2019)

Esta va a ser mi última aportación a este hilo.

Quien quiera que aproveche esto para poner sus propios textos.

Tengo un plan de negocios que seguir, el que expuse en mi primer mensaje, y no voy a perder el tiempo contestando ataques _ad infinitum_ de cuatro foreros amargados.

Creo que la mejor forma de callar bocas es conseguir el éxito. Tarea nada fácil, que necesita de mucho esfuerzo, sacrificio y algo de suerte. Participo con mi verdadera identidad en otros foros de naturaleza literaria, donde, además de obtener críticas constructivas (mejora esto, quita aquello...), obtengo un _feedback_ mucho más positivo que aquí, ya que este foro está lleno de garrulos envidiosos que no han conseguido nada en su puñetera vida.

Por lo demás, seguiré participando en burbuja, que hay muchos temas donde me encanta escribir y aportar mis impresiones.

Agradezco a los que han hecho aportaciones positivas aquí, sus comentarios y agradecimientos.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (16 Feb 2019)

Que no , que no te enteras , que para triunfar no hace falta esfuerzo , ni paciencia ,ni consejos , ni participar en foros con tu verdadera identidad ; hace falta TALENTO. Y eso se ve desde el primer momento. Y a ti no te lo hemos visto chato.
Ala ,ya estas informao, que te estamos haciendo un favor, luego no llores.


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Esta va a ser mi última aportación a este hilo.
> 
> Quien quiera que aproveche esto para poner sus propios textos.
> 
> ...



Mira, si tú después de haber escrito eso que has perpretado crees que tienes la más mínima posibilidad de poder vivir de la literatura (ojo, no de hacerte rico, simplemente de vivir de ello) es que nos debes de haber leído más de 3 libros en tu vida.

Otra posibilidad es que hayas leído unos cuantos libros pero todos fueran una puta mierda. Pero esta es una posibilidad muy remota porque incluso los peores libros que yo he leído están muy por encima de eso que tú escribes. Antes mencione a Barbara Cartland porque fue una de las escritoras que leí simplemente por curiosidad para ver hasta que punto sus libros eran motosierrables. Solo leí uno de ella y comparado con tu texto era como leer _Guerra y Paz_. Y lo mismo otros libros que yo ya sabía de antemano que eran una puta mierda pero que simplemente leí por curiosidad (_Código DaVinci_, etc)

Tú ponte a leer lo que has escrito analizando de manera crítica e impersonal, como si no lo hubieras escrito tú. Leelo detenidamente y si aun así sigues pensando que escribiendo eso pues dedicarte a escribir novelas es simplemente que no has leído una novela en tu vida y tienes la idea de que escribir es simplemente pensar en una historia y luego juntar letras a cholón.

Puedes montarte todas las películas que quieras en la cabeza sobre lo negativos que somos, pero yo he leído un montón de literatura y hasta el peor de los libros que he leído está muy por encima de lo que tú escribes.

Al menos podrías robar los nombres propios de lugares y personajes de algún lugar porque es que ni eso hay por donde cogerlo (Sortak ). Pilla El Mabinogion, las sagas escandinavas, las historias de los Tuatha de Dannan, etc y birla nombres que suenen bien de los personajes secundarios o que solo salen una vez.


----------



## luismarple (16 Feb 2019)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que no , que no te enteras , que para triunfar no hace falta esfuerzo , ni paciencia ,ni consejos , ni participar en foros con tu verdadera identidad ; hace falta TALENTO. Y eso se ve desde el primer momento. Y a ti no te lo hemos visto chato.
> Ala ,ya estas informao, que te estamos haciendo un favor, luego no llores.



mmm... Sin duda es necesario tener algo dentro, la única persona que conozco que vive de escribir, si cuando tenía 12 años hubiesen dicho a sus conocidos y familia que sería escritora no le extrañaría a nadie. Siempre fue super pulcra con la ortografía, hasta un nivel casi obsesivo, metódica, con buena letra, detallista... Y luego se ha matado a trabajar. Le gustaba y leía una puta barbaridad, había leído la Iliada y la Odisea cuando el resto estábamos bebiendo kalimotxo, se presentaba a concursos de relatos por todas partes, sólo para que alguien juzgara su trabajo, al terminar el concurso pedía consejo a los jueces... el talento exige esfuerzo si quieres llegar arriba de verdad.


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 Feb 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Esta va a ser mi última aportación a este hilo.
> 
> Quien quiera que aproveche esto para poner sus propios textos.
> 
> ...



Nadie te critica por envidia. Te decimos las cosas tal como son y no es casualidad que todo el mundo coincida en el mismo diagnóstico. Yo participo también en foros de literatura y no se me caen los anillos en decirle a alguien que lo hace bien si me gusta lo que escribe, e incluso no tengo reparos en decirle a alguien "joder, como me gustaría escribir como tú". De hecho el corto fragmento que ha escrito Sendai me parece que está de puta madre, y tiene una frescura y una naturalidad en los diálogos que mejora radicalmente tu robótico y aburrido relato. Un forero que confiesa no tener facilidad para la escritura y que deja en evidencia a un gran escritor que dice escribir mejor que el 95% de los foreros. Me parece toda una lección de humildad.

Siento chafarte la guitarra pero no vas a hacerte rico con un plan empresarial que consiste en pagar a un profesional para que te haga una buena portada y luego meter un churro entre las tapas. Quizá deberías evolucionar un poco más el plan y contratar a un buen escritor que te escriba la novela y te ceda los derechos. Total, ya puestos...

Es curioso porque por tu forma de expresarte, los memes, tu "plan de negocios" infantil, que en lugar de trazar objetivos razonables solo contempla "hacerse rico" antes de aprender a escribir, hubiese jurado que tienes quince o dieciséis años. Que según dices tengas más de cuarenta me descoloca totalmente...

En fin, sigue alimentando tu ego y escuchando solo lo que te apetece oír. Mi consejo es que te asegures un plan B menos fantasioso, porque el batacazo que te vas a dar con la literatura va a ser espectacular.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2019)

Has empezado muy mal, puesto que tu fin es ganar dinero, es decir, vocación de escritor nula.
Así que a tomar por culo... no eres ni medio artista.


----------



## Plaster (17 Feb 2019)

Le estáis dando más de lo que le corresponde.

A ver si va a resultar que los grandes escritores no empezaron a escribir hasta los 60 años después de haber vivido una vida de una intensidad y riqueza como las de sus novelas.

Pues no. El chaval escribe bien y se le nota verde, pero es mejorable. La mayoría de escritores de best-sellers ya ni escriben ellos, eso son business donde todos los elementos los compran, los empaqueta alguien y los firman, como la tesis del Sánchez. No es una excepción, es la norma hoy en día.

A mí me parece penoso ese tema y todo ese rollo de subnormales con nombres nórdicos inventados que suenan a niños, como Sortak, pero igual le gusta a otros frikis como él. Aquí sois todos frikis.


----------



## Enterao (17 Feb 2019)

envidia dice... podriamos tenerte envidia si escribieras bien y fueras famoso.... es otro rasgo mas de tu narcisismo , la paranoia de que te envidian...

ya quisieramos nosotros que en burbuja saliera un Cela para disfrutar leyendolo...


----------



## LoL LoL (17 Feb 2019)

Tendrías que darla mucha visibilidad.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Feb 2019)

Hostia, que panzada a reir me acabo de pegar. Estaba leyendo ahí el primer mensaje en este hilo de nuesto Graham Greene particular y me encuentro esto:


Plaster dijo:


> Planes futuros: Con una buena traducción hecha y una portada impactante, enviar mis libros a productoras de cine y televisión extranjeras, para ver si hay suerte y me pagan tanta pasta como a J. K. Rowling por Harry Potter.



Di que sí: si soñar es gratis. De publicar un libro en Amazon y directamente a pensar en en venderle los derechos de la obra a productoras de cine. No se puede decir que el hombre no sea ambicioso . No tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando, pero es pura ambición.

Esto tiene que ser un troleo; no hay otra explicación.

Y a todos esos que habéis comentado que la muestra de la excelsa novela es mediocre, pero tiene posibilidades o que si cuida un poco su estilo mejoraría bastante ¿qué es lo que leeis habitualmente? Porque yo he leído eso y no hay por donde cogerlo; ni en cuanto a estilo, técnica, ideas... hasta los nombres dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## morethanafeeling (18 Feb 2019)

> Planes futuros: Con una buena traducción hecha y una portada impactante, enviar mis libros a productoras de cine y televisión extranjeras, para ver si hay suerte y me pagan tanta pasta como a J. K. Rowling por Harry Potter.



Tiene que autopublicarse porque no consigue que nadie le publique, algo que supone una inversión pequeña para una editorial, pero en cambio se van a arriesgar a hacer una película de un aborto suyo que han comprado 200 personas engañados por la portada. Claro que si, guapi.

Como dije antes, mentalidad de adolescente en el cuerpo de un tío que por lo visto ya debe peinar canas.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Feb 2019)

Hola creador del hilo, me habías pedido que volviera a copiar el fragmento que subí durante los días de oscuridad en el foro Burbuja Pitch Black, del jueves 7 fatídico en que todos fuimos inmigrantes. En su lugar voy a copiar otro, de distinto estilo y contenido, tened en cuenta que no es un relato completo ni tiene esa intención, es solo un "trozo", despellejarme, por favor.

El bullicio inundaba toda la sala. Rob, Dav y Mar entraron en tromba por la puerta. Sentados alrededor de numerosas mesas, trabajadores de los edificios cercanos despachaban con avidez la comida que los camareros acercaban en bandejas metálicas. El movimiento de personas era constante.
La recepcionista acercó la pistola a sus muñecas y validó su acceso.
-¡Allí, cerca de la ventana!. - anunció Mar con un pequeño grito.
Un anodino hilo musical envolvía las conversaciones con sus repetitivos sonidos.
Se sentaron e inmediatamente llegó su comida. No había ni menú, ni carta, ni opciones. Todos los días cambiaba, todos los días era una y solo una para todos. Hoy: cerdo y ternera. Todo crudo, medio triturado y mezclado, aún sanguinolento. Antes de servirse un cocinero esparcía sobre la comida un polvo obtenido de una mezcla deshidratada de verduras y frutas, lo que proporcionaba a la comida los nutrientes necesarios para cumplir los roles ciudadanos. Una dieta equilibrada y nada apetecible que cumplía los requisitos del Ministerio de Alimentación, que con su lema: “Salud, Fuerza. Vida”, inundaba periódicamente con carteles las paredes desnudas de los restaurantes.
Un chico vestido con un delantal negro apareció con una jarra gigantesca y llenó con un líquido pastoso verde sus vasos de cristal. Tenía el semblante serio y los ojos vacíos.
Comenzaron a comer como salvajes, con las manos, masticando sin piedad la carne, hundiendo sus caras en los platos.
Llovía con fuerza en la calle, las gotas ensuciaban los enormes cristales del comedor deformando la imagen exterior. Alguien abrió la puerta del local e intentó acceder. “Error en la validación”, acceso prohibido. Su cara se torció, quiso amagar una explicación pero entendió que no iba a servir de nada. Se dió la vuelta y se alejó calle arriba cubriéndose la cabeza con un cartón.
Retorciendo huesos y tendones, salpicando jugos y sangre en platos, escupiendo piel y cartílagos, pronto acabaron con todo lo que había en los platos.
Rob observó como una pequeña cucaracha roja zigzagueaba entre las patas de la mesa. Levantó el pie esperando a que pasara justo por debajo. Muerte por aplastamiento pronosticó.
-¿Puedes traernos el postre?- Le lanzó a una camarera que regresaba a la cocina con platos y bandejas vacías.
-Sí, por favor, yo quiero Trotina, una dosis- añadió Dav.
-Lo mismo-, dijeron Rob y Mar.
A su lado una pareja apuró sus dosis y se levantó rápidamente.
El mismo camarero que les trajo la comida, apareció con una bandeja con tres frascos diminutos y la misma mirada alucinada.. R, D y M los cogieron, abrieron una tapita e inhalaron con fuerza el contenido.
-Vengaaaaaa- soltaron las servilletas manchadas de sangre y restos de comida y salieron del local.

El cielo seguía plomizo, sin nubes aparentes; una bóveda grisácea, monótona y monstruosa hecha de pinceladas invisibles flotaba sobre sus cabezas. La calle brillaba pero ni rastro de la tormenta. Todos los días caía agua con fuerza durante unos minutos y paraba de repente. Las nubes se disolvían casi al instante, como un terrón de azúcar en un vaso de agua hirviendo. Así ocurría desde que recordaban; parecía que la lluvia siguiera una programación exacta. Llovía profusamente todas las noches entre las dos y las cuatro de la madrugada, y durante el día a lo sumo tres o cuatro minutos de aguaceros intermitentes.. Era un patrón extrañamente regular para un fenómeno atmosférico al que se le presuponía cierta impredecibilidad, pero por insólito que pudiera parecer, nadie se preguntaba este tipo de cosas.

Comenzaron a andar. La gente se movía de manera uniforme y lenta, como una masa compacta de gusanos. Un murmullo continuo de voces apagadas, un siseo ininteligible discurría calle arriba y abajo hasta apagarse entre hileras de edificios idénticos. La acera disponía de carriles en ambos sentidos.Cada varios centenares de metros había arcos de seguridad que comprobaban automáticamente la identidad de los viandantes. Si la persona no tenía autorización en ese tramo, una discreto laser le marcaba en la frente y la policía le separaba e interrogaba. En la práctica totalidad de los casos se trataba de pequeños despistes en el rumbo o de fallos de identificación que se resolvían en apenas unos segundos; tan solo dos veces pudieron presenciar una de esas escenas que su memoria se empeñaba en rescatar del olvido, compuesta básicamente de gritos, frases inconexas, agentes de seguridad persiguiendo al infractor, un disparo paralizante y nula información después de que le metieran a la fuerza en un furgón gris. Nunca se conocía la historia completa y menos el desenlace, ni siquiera a través de tímidos rumores. Todos los que entraban en el vehículo no volvían a aparecer. Nadie se cuestionaría el destino de estas personas, nadie las echaría de menos. En esas ocasiones, la gente reaccionaba con indiferencia, bien continuaban andando o esperaban con la mirada bovina a que el infractor fuera sometido y encerrado. Una vez la imagen desaparecía de su vista así lo hacía de su interés. Proseguían su camino de manera hipnótica. Nunca había sucedido nada.

La gente apenas entablaba relaciones personales y de hacerlo eran superficiales y prudentes, no se preguntaba demasiado ni se expresaban opiniones y pensamientos a la ligera. La gente era correcta, generalmente educada, pero no podías esperar llegar a conocer a la otra persona, o tener conversaciones de tú a tú, charlas íntimas que dejaran traslucir un mínimo de humanidad, de espontaneidad. Todo aparentemente dirigido por un guión mental establecido. Ningún diálogo quería esquivar los lugares comunes y las charlas de ascensor. La autocensura era automática, en ningún caso forzada por el miedo a las consecuencias. El pensamiento crítico, el desafío a la autoridad y a las verdades oficiales no tenían cabida en las mentes de los ciudadanos del Sistema Habían hecho falta varias generaciones aplicando adoctrinamiento diurno y nocturno (a través de la hipnosis durante el sueño) para suprimir estos impulsos de manera tranquila y silenciosa.

ROB27 y DAV27 entraron en un edificio gris oscuro. En un letrero gigantesco en la fachada se podía leer: Ministerio de Alimentación y Vivienda. Después del rutinario y exhaustivo control a la entrada accedieron a uno de los numerosos ascensores y subieron lentamente hasta la planta vigésimo séptima. Una variación del hilo musical del restaurante se escurría en sus oídos. El edificio contaba con cerca de cien plantas, al menos en ese primer tramo de ascensores. Su perfil destacaba en el horizonte de la ciudad de manera espectral, tan solo superado por el Ministerio de Guerra, que con su forma de X gigante y su color negro pizarra dominaba el paisaje urbano como dos espadas clavadas en la tierra por antiguos gigantes. Este tenía forma de U mayúscula invertida, aunque algunos decían que se trataba más de un “n” minúscula ya que de una de las dos “patas” crecía una torre, al modo de una chimenea apagada, que se elevaba diez plantas más.

Alrededor de veinte cabezas fueron desalojando progresivamente y ocupando sus mesas de trabajo ordenada y mansamente. Al llegar a la planta vigésimo séptima tan solo quedaban Rob, Dav y una chica a la que no conocían. Se miraron extrañados y avanzaron hacia sus puestos.La chica salió la última y comenzó a andar detrás de ellos.Tendría alrededor de 35 años, aunque su aspecto era casi juvenil. Llevaba el pelo rubio recogido y oculto bajo un gorrito de lana negro. A pesar de no parecer familiarizada con el lugar donde estaba, caminaba con decisión. En su mano izquierda portaba una cartera gruesa de piel. Giró a la derecha y continuó por un pasillo interminable mientras ellos se sentaban en sus mesas.

Rob27 inició sesión acercando los ojos a un visor y una pantalla apareció frente a él. Revisó su bandeja de entrada: varias decenas de solicitudes seguían pendientes de gestión. Comenzó a teclear de manera rutinaria. A su lado DAV27 repasaba los informes del día anterior.

La apariencia era uno de los pilares del sistema. Bañaba todos los aspectos de la sociedad, todos los ámbitos. ¿Existía variedad? No, pero si apariencia de variedad. Siempre dentro de un orden, era eficaz para mantener una estructura con rasgos caóticos que diera una sensación de pluralidad, diversidad y libertad pero que conservara internamente un orden preciso y necesario para el control de la población; el antiquísimo aforismo Ord ab chao, seguía vigente aunque invisible pues el verdadero conocimiento, considerado peligroso, fue definitivamente escondido a los ojos de la gente al firmarse la paz tras la 2º Guerra Global. En la mayoría de las sociedades anteriores primaba la libertad individual de elección. Pero nos engañemos, todo individuo era libre y condicionado, y por tanto afectado por comprensibles sugestiones externas producidas por factores sociales y publicitarios pero finalmente se apostaba por legitimar un elección desde el interior de cada individuo. Debido a los continuos fracasos en equilibrar los millones de libertades individuales en perpetuo juego y competición esta opción había sido desechada, Mientras que en épocas pretéritas los ciudadanos cobraban un salario y disponían de él para tomar las elecciones vitales que les definían, eso ya no existía. No había salarios, no había dinero y nada se podía comprar o vender. De hecho estas palabras hacía tiempo que ya no aparecían en el diccionario oficial, ni siquiera como un atavismo. 

Rob y Dav eran doblemente vecinos, en el trabajo y al volver a sus casas. Nacidos en el mismo lote, y esto quiere decir, misma fecha, mismo recipiente y mismos condicionantes genéticos, compartían desde hacía unos meses lugar de trabajo, transporte y vivienda. Algo temporal e inusual. Generalmente había un rotación periódica de vivienda y trabajo para garantizar el mantra sistémico: Igualdad, Sacrificio, Entrega. 
..............


----------



## Sendai (19 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hola creador del hilo, me habías pedido que volviera a copiar el fragmento que subí durante los días de oscuridad en el foro Burbuja Pitch Black, del jueves 7 fatídico en que todos fuimos inmigrantes. En su lugar voy a copiar otro, de distinto estilo y contenido, tened en cuenta que no es un relato completo ni tiene esa intención, es solo un "trozo", despellejarme, por favor.
> 
> El bullicio inundaba toda la sala. Rob, Dav y Mar entraron en tromba por la puerta. Sentados alrededor de numerosas mesas, trabajadores de los edificios cercanos despachaban con avidez la comida que los camareros acercaban en bandejas metálicas. El movimiento de personas era constante.
> La recepcionista acercó la pistola a sus muñecas y validó su acceso.
> ...



Bastante chulo. En algunos sitios me resulta un poco denso por la cantidad de adjetivos, pero es una característica estilística bastante común en la ciencia ficción.

Además tiene una cosa particularmente buena y es que no cae en la sobreexplicación de las cosas. No hace falta explicar qué demonios es la Trotina, sólo saber que existe para darte la sensación adecuada de world building.


----------



## Enterao (19 Feb 2019)

el estilo esta lleno de Paja irrelevante...



> .La chica salió la última y comenzó a andar detrás de ellos.Tendría alrededor de 35 años, aunque su aspecto era casi juvenil. Llevaba el pelo rubio recogido y oculto bajo un gorrito de lana negro. A pesar de no parecer familiarizada con el lugar donde estaba, caminaba con decisión. En su mano izquierda portaba una cartera gruesa de piel. Giró a la derecha y continuó por un pasillo interminable mientras ellos se sentaban en sus mesas.



que cjnes importa como llevara el pelo para esta parte de la trama? que mono el gorrito de lana negro verdad ? llenas todo de paja sin venir a cuento.. por cierto tienes que ser mujer por esto...


y el tema tampoco ha sido nunca visto ...plagio de plagio de requeteplagio...


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Feb 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> el estilo esta lleno de Paja irrelevante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que lo pensé, gorrito, gorrito, y tenía mis dudas, jajajaja, de todas formas, puede que haya paja, pero vamos, tú para crítico mejor no. Sabusté?


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hola creador del hilo, me habías pedido que volviera a copiar el fragmento que subí durante los días de oscuridad en el foro Burbuja Pitch Black, del jueves 7 fatídico en que todos fuimos inmigrantes. En su lugar voy a copiar otro, de distinto estilo y contenido, tened en cuenta que no es un relato completo ni tiene esa intención, es solo un "trozo", despellejarme, por favor.
> 
> El bullicio inundaba toda la sala. Rob, Dav y Mar entraron en tromba por la puerta. Sentados alrededor de numerosas mesas, trabajadores de los edificios cercanos despachaban con avidez la comida que los camareros acercaban en bandejas metálicas. El movimiento de personas era constante.
> La recepcionista acercó la pistola a sus muñecas y validó su acceso.
> ...



Creo que está bien escrito. Un poco recargado y con algún que otro fallito gramatical pero en general bien. Pero me sucede lo mismo que con el texto anterior, me da la sensación de estar leyendo una redacción y no un relato o una novela. Si se trata de un relato hay que ser más concreto y quitar todo el relleno, ir al grano. Si se trata de una novela puedes recrearte todo lo que quieras, pero tiene que haber algo que enganche al lector, tienen que pasar cosas. No ir solo describiendo personajes y situaciones uno detrás de otro. Si estás haciendo una novela futurista no hace falta que cuentes al principio como es ese mundo con todo detalle, lo puedes ir contando poco a poco al mismo tiempo que desarrollas la historia.

El lector necesita algo que le enganche, algo que le intrigue, sino se aburre. Una conversación en el restaurante que haga pensar que los personajes están planeando algo y que intrigue al lector. Cualquier cosa. Explicar una sucesión de situaciones y hechos en las que no pasa nada y que no son relevantes para la historia aburre. Mucho.

Como detalle me cuesta imaginar un futuro, por muy distópico que sea y por muy controlada que esté la gente, en el que se coma carne cruda con total naturalidad. Y encima carne de calidad como cerdo y ternera. Supongo que alguna explicación tendrá dentro de tu relato, pero así de pronto chirría bastante. Uno se imagina un futuro con comida sintética, con comida industrial que simula ser natural, vegetarianismo, pastillas, etc... pero carne cruda con especias de frutas... jajaja que raro todo. Hay que intentar que la historia tenga cierta coherencia. Aunque bueno, si todo tiene una explicación racional me callo.

En definitiva, bastante pulcro y bien escrito pero aburrido.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Feb 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Creo que está bien escrito. Un poco recargado y con algún que otro fallito gramatical pero en general bien. Pero me sucede lo mismo que con el texto anterior, me da la sensación de estar leyendo una redacción y no un relato o una novela. Si se trata de un relato hay que ser más concreto y quitar todo el relleno, ir al grano. Si se trata de una novela puedes recrearte todo lo que quieras, pero tiene que haber algo que enganche al lector, tienen que pasar cosas. No ir solo describiendo personajes y situaciones uno detrás de otro. Si estás haciendo una novela futurista no hace falta que cuentes al principio como es ese mundo con todo detalle, lo puedes ir contando poco a poco al mismo tiempo que desarrollas la historia.
> 
> El lector necesita algo que le enganche, algo que le intrigue, sino se aburre. Una conversación en el restaurante que haga pensar que los personajes están planeando algo y que intrigue al lector. Cualquier cosa. Explicar una sucesión de situaciones y hechos en las que no pasa nada y que no son relevantes para la historia aburre. Mucho.
> 
> ...





Sendai dijo:


> Bastante chulo. En algunos sitios me resulta un poco denso por la cantidad de adjetivos, pero es una característica estilística bastante común en la ciencia ficción.
> Gracias, tendré en cuenta los consejos. Saludos.
> Además tiene una cosa particularmente buena y es que no cae en la sobreexplicación de las cosas. No hace falta explicar qué demonios es la Trotina, sólo saber que existe para darte la sensación adecuada de world building.



Gracias.


----------



## Enterao (19 Feb 2019)

parece que te pagaran por palabra , aparte hay cierto intento de pedanteria en tanta paja.. y como ha dicho el forero aburre a las ovejas...


----------



## Sr. Pérez (19 Feb 2019)

Al principio de tercer párrafo he llegado... ¿me he perdido algo? ¿matan a alguien, escenas de sexo, batallas de masas?


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Feb 2019)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Al principio de tercer párrafo he llegado... ¿me he perdido algo? ¿matan a alguien, escenas de sexo, batallas de masas?



Eso habla mal del texto o de ti, depende, ¿te cuesta concentrarte en una sola cosa?.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (19 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Eso habla mal del texto o de ti, depende, ¿te cuesta concentrarte en una sola cosa?.



Créeme... no dice nada bueno de tú texto. Si fuera bueno, captaría mi atención aunque fuera un mal lector o tuviera problemas de atención. Lamentablemente, no soy ninguna de las dos cosas. Has perpetrado un bodriete previsible, gris y sin esperanza. La enésima distopia burbujoide de ingeniería social. Me sorprenderé mucho cuando introduzcas el feminazismo, la destrucción de las identidades "nacionales" o a Soros?

Conseguir que quiera concentrarme en una sola cosa es tu trabajo, recuerda.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Feb 2019)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Créeme... no dice nada bueno de tú texto. Si fuera bueno, captaría mi atención aunque fuera un mal lector o tuviera problemas de atención. Lamentablemente, no soy ninguna de las dos cosas. Has perpetrado un bodriete previsible, gris y sin esperanza. La enésima distopia burbujoide de ingeniería social. Me sorprenderé mucho cuando introduzcas el feminazismo, la destrucción de las identidades "nacionales" o a Soros?
> 
> Conseguir que quiera concentrarme en una sola cosa es tu trabajo, recuerda.



Lo estás juzgando como un relato completo y no lo es. No tiene mucho sentido juzgarlo para empezar porque sería como observar un fragmento de una canción de un cuadro, de un edificio y extrapolar partes que no puedes ver, y no tengo problemas con las críticas, pero algunas las encuentro más acertadas que otras, no porque sean positivas o negativas, sino porque se centran en lo importante o en lo que rodea lo realmente importante, y tirar de esos clichés es fantasear de lo lindo. Si algún día te fijas en una película, las que tienen un buen guión suelen tener un primer giro en torno al minuto 10, casi es milimétrico, cosas de las matemáticas aplicadas al arte. Buscar en este extracto ese interés de la obra completa va un poco desencaminado, en cualquier caso, gracias. 

Y no, no es una distopia gris y sin esperanza, tampoco una ucronía,


----------



## Markkus (19 Feb 2019)

Jajajajajajajajjaaj menudo subnormal el Sortak autista.

Hacerme rico escribiendo y no va y saca una mierda de texto infantil totalmente ridículo, sin chicha, estilo . Eso no es escribir, eso es juntar palabras amparado en la ridícula pretensión de fingir ser algo que no se es. Tienes demasiado ego para lo inútil que te muestras escribiendo, con lo cual no eres un escritor siquiera en potencia sino un gilipollas pedante que alimenta su ego produciendo esta basura. 

La diferencia entre un escritor y un matao como el OP residen en que un escritor no escribe: se expresa literariamente, esto es, la creación precede al lenguaje. El panoli este lo que hace es juntar palabras intentado que tengan un sentido que no tienen. Por eso sus tonterias no transmiten nada. Pero para terminar de hundirle es que ni siquiera sabe juntar letras: la redacción es muy deficiente, no sabes expresarte, no impresionas al lector, no dominas las palabras con las que trabajas. 


Toma nota y espabila papafrita que MIS COJONES MANDAN en esta materia.


----------



## Sendai (20 Feb 2019)

Markkus dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajjaaj menudo subnormal el Sortak autista.
> 
> Hacerme rico escribiendo y no va y saca una mierda de texto infantil totalmente ridículo, sin chicha, estilo . Eso no es escribir, eso es juntar palabras amparado en la ridícula pretensión de fingir ser algo que no se es. Tienes demasiado ego para lo inútil que te muestras escribiendo, con lo cual no eres un escritor siquiera en potencia sino un gilipollas pedante que alimenta su ego produciendo esta basura.
> 
> ...



Tercio Viejo nunca defrauda!


----------



## Henry Rearden (20 Feb 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Hola creador del hilo, me habías pedido que volviera a copiar el fragmento que subí durante los días de oscuridad en el foro Burbuja Pitch Black, del jueves 7 fatídico en que todos fuimos inmigrantes. En su lugar voy a copiar otro, de distinto estilo y contenido, tened en cuenta que no es un relato completo ni tiene esa intención, es solo un "trozo", despellejarme, por favor.
> 
> El bullicio inundaba toda la sala. Rob, Dav y Mar entraron en tromba por la puerta. Sentados alrededor de numerosas mesas, trabajadores de los edificios cercanos despachaban con avidez la comida que los camareros acercaban en bandejas metálicas. El movimiento de personas era constante.
> La recepcionista acercó la pistola a sus muñecas y validó su acceso.
> ...



¡Me ha encantado! Has sabido mostrar en pocas pinceladas de narración atisbos de una sociedad distópica futura. Habría que corregir pequeños fallos (creo que no es correcto que cuando le llevan el postre los llames solo por las iniciales, cuando en el resto del fragmento usas sus nombres completos) y pulir algunas cosas más, pero está bien.

Tienes potencial. Creo que deberías escribir la novela entera y luego intentar autopublicarte. Mi consejo es que cuando acabes y después de hacer tú una primera revisión, se la pases a varios lectores beta de confianza y obligatorio: alguien que te la corrija. Si es un amigo o amiga que entienda de literatura, mejor.

Después, cuida las redes sociales. Promociónala por todos los canales que puedas y haz algo de marketing para que destaque.

Por último, no hagas caso de los críticos impotentes a los que solo se le pone morcillona cuando despellejan autores nóveles. Los sabrás reconocer enseguida, aquí, en este foro, hay varios.

Aunque ya conté todo lo que tenía que contar sobre mi método y ya no contesto a los críticos fatuos (me despedí de ellos), siempre haré aportaciones en temas literarios, ya sea en este hilo o en otros.


----------



## Enterao (20 Feb 2019)

pues nada compraros mutuamente vuestras mierdas los 2 grandes autores.... ajaja...vaya tela...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Feb 2019)

Vaya par de mataos XD.


----------



## Henry Rearden (24 Feb 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Tendrías que darla mucha visibilidad.



Eso quiero hacer.


----------



## Enterao (25 Feb 2019)

el problema es que no es un autor "mercenario" , es un inutil que cree ser escritor de ciencia ficcion(aunque de ese tema no ha puesto nada) y de "fantasia fantastica" (en este genero ya hemos visto de lo que es capaz,,,)...

si no sabe ni escribir de los temas que le gustan es improbable que supiera amoldarse a otros temas y edades...


----------



## Henry Rearden (27 Feb 2019)

Gracias por el consejo. De momento, seguiré como hasta ahora.


----------



## Henry Rearden (27 Feb 2019)

Muy buen consejo. Gracias.

No hay que confundir buena literatura con éxito literario.

Como ya he dicho, me conformo con unos buenos bestseller, su correspondiente adaptación a cine y/o televisión y ganar unos cuantos millones.


----------



## Antierudito (1 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Como ya he dicho, me conformo con unos buenos bestseller, su correspondiente adaptación a cine y/o televisión y ganar unos cuantos millones.



Enhorabuena por la modestia, humildad y falta de soberbia. Me siento muy identificado. Yo también me conformo con unos buenos descubrimientos científicos, su correspondiente adaptación bibliógrafica por un escritor del nivel excelso del señor Rearden y ganar unos cuantos premios Nobel.


----------



## Henry Rearden (1 Mar 2019)

Antierudito dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la modestia, humildad y falta de soberbia. Me siento muy identificado. Yo también me conformo con unos buenos descubrimientos científicos, su correspondiente adaptación bibliógrafica por un escritor del nivel excelso del señor Rearden y ganar unos cuantos premios Nobel.



O César o nada.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (2 Mar 2019)

@Henry Rearden pon otro escrito tuyo que no sea un borrador, que quiero evaluar más tus dotes literarias... (cómo coño me había perdido este hilo, con lo que me gusta poner a parir a escritores noveles)


----------



## damnit (2 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> ...



lee la historia de L. Ron Hubbard y sigue sus pasos. Esa es la forma de triunfar

Suerte


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (2 Mar 2019)

Por cierto, si os gustan estos hilos de despedazar a escritores noveles con un Dunning-Kruger de manual, os recomiendo este hilo de hace años donde los críticos destructores nos despachamos a gusto con el forero Manuel Venator:

Literatura - La Gárgola - Intro


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> @Henry Rearden pon otro escrito tuyo que no sea un borrador, que quiero evaluar más tus dotes literarias... (cómo coño me había perdido este hilo, con lo que me gusta poner a parir a escritores noveles)



Podría ponerlo, pero supondría hacer un escrito _ex-profeso_ para burbuja, porque, como ya he explicado, Henry Rearden es la personalidad secreta que tengo aquí y no quiero dar pistas de quien soy en el mundo real.

Posiblemente lo haga en el futuro, pero tendrá que ser un relato corto de unas 2000-3000 palabras, el cual, después de pulir y mejorar, prácticamente no me servirá para nada, porque tendré que descartarlo de futuras antologías que publique. Si no, cualquiera que busque con Google, podrá relacionar mi nick con mi persona real.


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Mar 2019)

damnit dijo:


> lee la historia de L. Ron Hubbard y sigue sus pasos. Esa es la forma de triunfar
> 
> Suerte



Obtendría mucho dinero (y poder) no cabe duda, pero enterraría mis opciones de triunfar como escritor y quedaría encasillado como líder de una secta.


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Por cierto, si os gustan estos hilos de despedazar a escritores noveles con un Dunning-Kruger de manual, os recomiendo este hilo de hace años donde los críticos destructores nos despachamos a gusto con el forero Manuel Venator:
> 
> Literatura - La Gárgola - Intro



Lo he leído un poco por encima. Es de 2012 y parece el intento de hacer una novela detectivesca postmoderna. Han pasado varios años, ¿se sabe si llegó a publicar el libro?

¿Hay alguna manera de invocar a un forero en un tema? En este caso sería manuel venator.


----------



## damnit (2 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Obtendría mucho dinero (y poder) no cabe duda, pero enterraría mis opciones de triunfar como escritor y quedaría encasillado como líder de una secta.



Ahora sin coñas, Hubbard dijo una vez que “un escritor solo puede enriquecerse fundando una secta”. Y me ha hecho gracia porque dabas el perfil por eso de que escribes ficcion. Suerte en cualquier caso


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (2 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo he leído un poco por encima. Es de 2012 y parece el intento de hacer una novela detectivesca postmoderna. Han pasado varios años, ¿se sabe si llegó a publicar el libro?
> 
> ¿Hay alguna manera de invocar a un forero en un tema? En este caso sería manuel venator.



No sé, habrá que preguntárselo... Creo que ese usuario ahora usa el nick @Venator a secas... A ver si se pasa por el hilo...


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Mar 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Ahora sin coñas, Hubbard dijo una vez que “un escritor solo puede enriquecerse fundando una secta”. Y me ha hecho gracia porque dabas el perfil por eso de que escribes ficcion. Suerte en cualquier caso



Escribo ciencia ficción, sí. Pero no soy tan desalmado como para fundar una secta. Como mucho, me metería a político


----------



## Henry Rearden (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No sé, habrá que preguntárselo... Creo que ese usuario ahora usa el nick @Venator a secas... A ver si se pasa por el hilo...



Ok, le preguntaremos a @Venator


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Mar 2019)

"Borrador" dice el cachondo; vamos que te hemos dicho que lo que has escrito es una puta mierda y ahora nos cuentas que es un borrador. Un borrador para una novela no se parece en nada a eso que has colgado tú aquí.

¿Los nombres putapénicos como "Sortak" también son borradores? ¿Para la "obra final" vas a crear "mejores" nombres?


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> @Henry Rearden pon otro escrito tuyo que no sea un borrador, que quiero evaluar más tus dotes literarias... (cómo coño me había perdido este hilo, con lo que me gusta poner a parir a escritores noveles)





Fijo que te gastate tus buenos oros en enviar tochacos de fotocopias a editoriales cuando eras joven jaja. A mi me llegaron a enviar cartas de respuesta y todo. Las he tirado todas. Que se jodan. Planeta Agostini Looses, Burbuja Wins.
El optimismo es un veneno.

Y no he opinado hasta ahora en este hilo porque ya sólo el título me da risa. Pero por otra parte, sería extremadamente mezquino poner a parir un joven con ilusiones, ya ese trabajo lo delego a Mr Proper, mi proxy. A esta táctica se la conoce "matar con un cuchillo prestado". Usadla siempre para lavaros bien las manos de cualquier entuerto. The more you know.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (2 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Fijo que te gastate tus buenos oros en enviar tochacos de fotocopias a editoriales cuando eras joven jaja. A mi me llegaron a enviar cartas de respuesta y todo. Las he tirado todas. Que se jodan. Planeta Agostini Looses, Burbuja Wins.
> El optimismo es un veneno.
> 
> Y no he opinado hasta ahora en este hilo porque ya sólo el título me da risa. Pero por otra parte, sería extremadamente mezquino poner a parir un joven con ilusiones, ya ese trabajo lo delego a Mr Proper, mi proxy. A esta táctica se la conoce "matar con un cuchillo prestado". Usadla siempre para lavaros bien las manos de cualquier entuerto. The more you know.



A veces me gustaría que Burbuja fuera un foro un poco más serio para poder montar un hilo de "writing prompts" como en el Reddit, y que ganara el relato que obtuviera más nutris... Pero claro, ponte tú a montar algo así en un foro de subnormales como Burbuja: r/WritingPrompts


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Como ya he dicho, me conformo con unos buenos bestseller, su correspondiente adaptación a cine y/o televisión y ganar unos cuantos millones.



Por si acaso no dejes el curro. Por si las moscas, ya me entiendes.


----------



## Venator (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No sé, habrá que preguntárselo... Creo que ese usuario ahora usa el nick @Venator a secas... A ver si se pasa por el hilo...





Henry Rearden dijo:


> Ok, le preguntaremos a @Venator



No sé de qué me hablan, caballeros, yo no soy ese Manuel Venator, soy Venator a secas, Ruiseñor de las cumbres y señor de El Bosque. Sí me puse el nick por el Venator de Junger, pero mientras queden obras de buenos escritores por leer no pienso leer mediocres ni por supuesto castigar a la humanidad con mis escritos.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A veces me gustaría que Burbuja fuera un foro un poco más serio para poder montar un hilo de "writing prompts" como en el Reddit, y que ganara el relato que obtuviera más nutris... Pero claro, ponte tú a montar algo así en un foro de subnormales como Burbuja: r/WritingPrompts



Aquí no puedes poner hilos con vídeos en inglés porque la gente no se los mira: que no están doblados. Con éso te digo todo.


----------



## ulla (2 Mar 2019)

siempre podéis ponérnoslos en panchito


----------



## Enterao (3 Mar 2019)

que farfolla inane ...se nota que usted escribe por vocacion....no tiene nada que decir...


----------



## Enterao (3 Mar 2019)

Yo tenía un amigo suizo llamado Jacques Dingue que vivía en el Perú, a cuatro mil metros de altitud. Partió hace algunos años para explorar aquellas regiones, y allá sufrió el hechizo de una extraña india que lo enloqueció por completo y que se negó a él. Poco a poco fue debilitándose, y no salía siquiera de la cabaña en que se instalara. Un doctor peruano que lo había acompañado hasta allí le procuraba cuidados a fin de sanarlo de una demencia precoz que parecía incurable.

Una noche, la gripe se abatió sobre la pequeña tribu de indios que habían acogido a Jacques Dingue. Todos, sin excepción, fueron alcanzados por la epidemia, y ciento setenta y ocho indígenas, de doscientos que eran, murieron al cabo de pocos días. El médico peruano, desolado, rápidamente había regresado a Lima… También mi amigo fue alcanzado por el terrible mal, y la fiebre lo inmovilizó.

Ahora bien, todos los indios tenían uno o varios perros, y éstos muy pronto no encontraron otro recurso para vivir que comerse a sus amos: desmenuzaron los cadáveres, y uno de ellos llevó a la choza de Dingue la cabeza de la india de la que éste se había enamorado… Instantáneamente la reconoció y sin duda experimentó una conmoción intensa, pues de súbito se curó de su locura y de su fiebre. Ya recuperadas sus fuerzas, tomó del hocico del perro la cabeza de la mujer y se entretuvo arrojándola contra las paredes de su cuarto y ordenándole al animal que se la llevase de vuelta. Tres veces recomenzó el juego, y el perro le acercaba la cabeza sosteniéndola por la nariz; pero a la tercera vez, Jacques Dingue la lanzó con demasiada fuerza, y la cabeza se rompió contra el muro. El jugador de bolos pudo comprobar, con gran alegría, que el cerebro que brotaba de aquélla no presentaba más que una sola circunvolución y parecía afectar la forma de un par de nalgas…


----------



## Henry Rearden (4 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> Yo tenía un amigo suizo llamado Jacques Dingue que vivía en el Perú, a cuatro mil metros de altitud. Partió hace algunos años para explorar aquellas regiones*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y allá sufrió el hechizo de una extraña india que lo enloqueció por completo y _pero_ que se negó a él. Poco a poco fue debilitándose*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y no salía siquiera de la cabaña en _la_ que se instalara _instaló_. Un doctor peruano que lo había acompañado hasta allí le procuraba cuidados a fin de sanarlo de una demencia precoz que parecía incurable.
> 
> Una noche, la gripe se abatió sobre la pequeña tribu de indios que habían acogido a Jacques Dingue. Todos, sin excepción, fueron alcanzados por la epidemia*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y ciento setenta y ocho indígenas, de doscientos que eran, murieron al cabo de pocos días. El médico peruano, desolado, rápidamente había regresado regresó a Lima… También mi amigo fue alcanzado por el terrible mal*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y la fiebre lo inmovilizó.
> 
> Ahora bien, todos los indios tenían uno o varios perros*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y éstos muy pronto no encontraron otro recurso para vivir que comerse a sus amos: desmenuzaron los cadáveres*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y uno de ellos llevó a la choza de Dingue la cabeza de la india de la que éste se había enamorado… Instantáneamente la reconoció y*(,)* sin duda*(,)*{_aquí, en cambio, hacían falta comas_} experimentó una conmoción intensa, pues de súbito se curó de su locura y de su fiebre. Ya recuperadas sus fuerzas, tomó del hocico del perro la cabeza de la mujer y se entretuvo arrojándola contra las paredes de su cuarto y ordenándole al animal que se la llevase de vuelta. Tres veces recomenzó el juego*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y el perro le acercaba la cabeza sosteniéndola por la nariz; pero a la tercera vez, Jacques Dingue la lanzó con demasiada fuerza*(,)*{_sobra la coma_} y la cabeza se rompió contra el muro. El jugador de bolos pudo comprobar, con gran alegría, que el cerebro que brotaba de aquélla no presentaba más que una sola circunvolución y parecía afectar la forma de un par de nalgas…



No soy amigo de juntar comas y la conjunción _*y*_, aunque la RAE lo permita en algunos casos en lo que quizás se incluya alguno de los que te he marcado. Prefiero quitar la coma si la frase no es muy larga y dejar la conjunción, o usar otra conjunción y tiempo verbal.

Por lo que he observado, abusas de las comas y no controlas bien los tiempos verbales al hacer una narración en pasado.

El estilo parece imitar el de los autores sudamericanos (García-Márquez, Vargas Llosa...), incluyendo el uso de significados no frecuentes de palabras como _afectar_ para tratar de dar una apariencia más culta al lenguaje. Se ve que has leído mucho a este tipo de escritores, pero te queda mucho para llegar siquiera a imitar su estilo.

Antes de dominar el arte de escribir barrocamente, hay que pulir la técnica de redactar de forma sencilla.


----------



## Henry Rearden (4 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> que farfolla inane ...se nota que usted escribe por vocacion....no tiene nada que decir...



Pues tu texto parece un refrito de Vargas Llosa hecho por un becario de El País.


----------



## Enterao (4 Mar 2019)

tu eres mu tonto y mu payaso.... en ningun momento dije que ese texto fuera mio , lo puse como ejemplo de como escribir bien , con pocas lineas y con tema interesante... adivina de quien es , un autor al que no le llegaras a la suela de los zapatos y no no es sudaca a pesar del tema que en tu simplicidad te ha sugerido atribuirselo.. tus correcciones son mierda arbitraria supuestamente para criticar "mi texto" obviamente...(el narrador no es CATEDRATICO de FILOLOGIA MAMON)

p.d . si yo escribiera asi si que seria famoso , no como en tus fantasias.. lo que prueba que no tienes ni puta idea ni de criticar a un autor consagrado... ajaja sabia que picarias...


----------



## Enterao (4 Mar 2019)

pues no se entiende ni sugiere nada ..y mucho menos lo del hachis...


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> p.d . si yo escribiera asi si que seria famoso , no como en tus fantasias.. lo que prueba que no tienes ni puta idea ni de criticar a un autor consagrado... ajaja sabia que picarias...



Jajaja, vaya zasca, el pobre se ha dejado los ojos intentando sacar fallos a un escritor profesional. Si lo hubiera posteado uno de los que no han criticado su aborto hubiera dicho "muy bien, me gusta mucho".


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> tu eres mu tonto y mu payaso.... en ningun momento dije que ese texto fuera mio , lo puse como ejemplo de como escribir bien , con pocas lineas y con tema interesante... adivina de quien es , un autor al que no le llegaras a la suela de los zapatos y no no es sudaca a pesar del tema que en tu simplicidad te ha sugerido atribuirselo.. tus correcciones son mierda arbitraria supuestamente para criticar "mi texto" obviamente...(el narrador no es CATEDRATICO de FILOLOGIA MAMON)
> 
> p.d . si yo escribiera asi si que seria famoso , no como en tus fantasias.. lo que prueba que no tienes ni puta idea ni de criticar a un autor consagrado... ajaja sabia que picarias...



Yo no voy a caer en ataques _ad hominem_. Todos los foreros te van a juzgar ahora por lo que voy a decir: Has puesto un texto que no era tuyo, sin decir que era tuyo. Vale, pero pudiendo elegir entre un montón de escritores españoles e hispanoamericanos, de muchas épocas y muchos de ellos desconocidos por el gran público, ¿por qué has elegido este?

El texto de un PINTOR FRANCÉS (procedente de familia española, eso sí), que desarrolló casi toda su carrera artística en la pintura y en FRANCIA, donde por mucho que hablase el español con la familia y con los amigos hispanohablantes, el idioma de referencia que tenía era el francés.

Estamos hablando del señor Francis Picabia, que lo conocen en su casa a la hora de comer y los 4 hipster gafapastas del mundillo cultural, que posiblemente lo conozcan por sus cuadros y porque una vez escribió un libro del cual los blogs sacan textos por estar libres de derechos de autor.

Francis Picabia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Intervalo de cinco minutos - Francis Picabia - Ciudad Seva - Luis López Nieves

Además, el origen hispanoamericano basado en mi análisis lingüístico del texto y en el uso del verbo _afectar_, no estaba errado, porque el origen cubano del padre de Francis, influyó en la manera que hablaba y escribía el español.

Por mucho que Francis Picabia haya sido un _artista_, con una entrada en la wikipedia, no significa que escriba bien para los estándares actuales. He encontrado cosas en su texto que no me gustan (quizás por influencia del francés) y tengo todo el derecho a decirlo porque es verdad. Da lo mismo que lo hubieras escrito tú o el _famoso_ Francis Picabia.

Te has lucido en tu respuesta. Además, como has visto, no he necesitado recurrir al insulto para desacreditarte.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Jajaja, vaya zasca, el pobre se ha dejado los ojos intentando sacar fallos a un escritor profesional. Si lo hubiera posteado uno de los que no han criticado su aborto hubiera dicho "muy bien, me gusta mucho".





Tú también te has lucido con tu respuesta. El experimentado autor que da consejos que para mi no tengo. Revisa lo que le he respondido al @Enterao (el nick le va como al pelo).



Antes de comprar los argumentos de cualquier mindundi que escribe en un foro, haz como yo. Una búsqueda rápida por Google, para ver quien había escrito semejante morralla de texto. Te pierden las ganas por atacarme, quizás por que yo tengo la ambición como escritor que tú no tuviste y ves pasar tu insulsa vida dándote cuenta que no vas a llegar a nada y tu único placer es intentar cercenar las ilusiones de los nóveles. 

Conmigo has pinchado en hueso.



Ahora, el zasca que se ha llevado el Enterao te lo llevas tú también por extensión, por no mirar a quien le ríes las gracias.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

jaja que a picabia no lo conoce nadie solo lo puede decir un mindundi ignorante como tu ... era un genio no solo en pintura , como puedes comprobar tambien escribiendo.. le sobraba talento cosa que a ti te falta...de hecho camilo jose cela parte de su obra la inspiro en estos movimientos surrealistas..




> 'Pandemonio', la joia narrativa dadaista de Francis Picabia – Llegir en ...






> www.llegirencasdincendi.cat/.../pandemonio-la-joia-narrativa-dad...




Traducir esta página
16 feb. 2016 - L'artista francès Francis _Picabia_ és portador d'un ideal provocador: la noció segons la qual l'artista és un negador dandesc, és a dir, un dandi ...
Aquest joc constant dóna forma a l’obra i al seu estil. Quan es llegeix _Pandemonio_ es té consciència de que se l’està vivint i llegint a una gran velocitat, que es devora com es faria amb un _best-seller_ contemporani, perquè tot és un joc, una broma, amb reflexions exprés, d’enginy ancorat en el dia a dia, una reacció instantània a cada circumstància. No és aquesta una obra de profunditat thomas-manniana, ni d’absurds beckettians, ni de metaliteratura joyceana. _Pandemonio_ té la virtut de ser una crònica novel·lada personalíssima, però de difícil rèplica. I és que això ja ho va veure Picabia després d’escriure l’obra, que sembla que no va quedar satisfet amb ella. Potser és l’excés de dependència amb el món exterior el que desfà l’encanteri del seu ritme vertiginós, o potser és un estil obligatòriament directe, poc elaborat, el que trenca la seva màgia. Si el que el dandi buscava era trobar una veu personal, no la va trobar en aquestes pàgines. Del seu intent fallit en va sortir, però, aquesta petita joia de la narrativa dadaista, única i divertida, que recomanem enfervoridament, plena d’energia i humor.
[/QUOTE]




pero no es solo talento lo que te falta , tambien inteligencia ya que corriges al narrador la gramatica y ortografia como si el que lo estuviese contando tuviese que ser un profesor de filologia... es un hombre corriente y habla como tal...

respecto a las palabras segun tu de corte sudaca , ese texto fue escrito en frances..

ridiculo que eres un ridiculo, un quiero y no puedo...


----------



## Sendai (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pues no se entiende ni sugiere nada ..y mucho menos lo del hachis...



Pero si lo dice en las primeras líneas: "Esperaba una entrega de hachís. Pescar sirenas, que decían en mi pueblo."


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja que a picabia no lo conoce nadie solo lo puede decir un mindundi ignorante como tu ... era un genio no solo en pintura , como puedes comprobar tambien escribiendo.. le sobraba talento cosa que a ti te falta...de hecho camilo jose cela parte de su obra la inspiro en estos movimientos surrealistas..
> 
> ‘Pandemonio’, la joia narrativa dadaista de Francis Picabia
> Traducir esta página
> ...



Mira, estás haciendo el ridículo por momentos. Como tienes una inteligencia límite, cogiste el primer texto que te sonaba de tus gafapastadas, lo metiste aquí sin incluir la fuente y sin decir que era tuyo. *Lo cual es plagio*, por omisión de citar.

No sé cual era tu intención, si dártelas de intelectual plagiando a alguien que pensabas que era bueno escribiendo, o bien lanzar una trampa para el primero que se le ocurriera criticar dicho escrito (lo cual presupondría que tienes una inteligencia mayor que la que tú aparentas).

En cualquiera de los dos casos, has fallado, porque has cogido un texto de alguien que no era escritor, que era *PINTOR*.

Y tú me replicarás: "es que era un pintor muy famoso". Pues ME DA IGUAL.

Michael Jordan era un dios jugando al baloncesto y en nunca en la vida pondría un análisis de un fuera de juego en un Madrid-Barça firmado por Michael Jordan.

Repite conmigo:

El que alguien sea famoso únicamente en un campo artístico, cultural o científico, no lo hace experto en otro.

El que alguien sea famoso únicamente en un campo artístico, cultural o científico, no lo hace experto en otro.

El que alguien sea famoso únicamente en un campo artístico, cultural o científico, no lo hace experto en otro.

El que alguien sea famoso únicamente en un campo artístico, cultural o científico, no lo hace experto en otro.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

gilipollas conozco la historia del arte contemporaneo al dedillo...de gafapastada nada . conocia perfectamente quien era picabia.

dali por ejemplo tambien tiene obra literaria. solo un ignorante como tu puede ser tan simple como para creer que un artista solo se circunscribe a un medio...y Cela por ejemplo tambien tuvo incursiones en la pintura y dibujo..

total que te falta un hervor (grande) no solo en literatura sino en cultura general un poco mas profunda..


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

Sendai dijo:


> Pero si lo dice en las primeras líneas: "Esperaba una entrega de hachís. Pescar sirenas, que decían en mi pueblo."



lo ha incluido despues cuando se lo he dicho...


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja que a picabia no lo conoce nadie solo lo puede decir un mindundi ignorante como tu ... era un genio no solo en pintura , como puedes comprobar tambien escribiendo.. le sobraba talento cosa que a ti te falta...de hecho camilo jose cela parte de su obra la inspiro en estos movimientos surrealistas..
> 
> ‘Pandemonio’, la joia narrativa dadaista de Francis Picabia
> Traducir esta página
> ...




*ERES UN PLAGIADOR.

ERES UN GAFAPASTA QUE SE CREE UN INTELECTUAL.

Y ERES UN INCOHERENTE*:

Te cito textualmente "ya que corriges al narrador la gramática y ortografía como si el que lo estuviese contando tuviese que ser un profesor de filologia... es un hombre corriente y habla como tal..."

No señor: Un escritor tiene la obligación de escribir bien y si escribe mal a posta, fingiendo ser alguien del pueblo llano, con un dialecto o que sea corto de entendederas, lo tiene que dejar claro en el contexto, porque en caso contrario es un texto mal escrito, lo redacte mi vecina o Vargas Llosa.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> gilipollas conozco la historia del arte contemporaneo al dedillo...de gafapastada nada . conocia perfectamente quien era picabia.
> 
> dali por ejemplo tambien tiene obra literaria. solo un ignorante como tu puede ser tan simple como para creer que un artista solo se circunscribe a un medio...y Cela por ejemplo tambien tuvo incursiones en la pintura y dibujo..
> 
> total que te falta un hervor (grande) no solo en literatura sino en cultura general un poco mas profunda..



Zapatero a tus zapatos.

Si me vas a dar lecciones de ESCRITORES, tráeme a ESCRITORES.

Los pintores para cuadros. Los escritores para novelas.

No tengo la obligación de leerme las mierdas que escribiera Dalí. Admiro sus cuadros dentro del movimiento artístico en el que los pintó.

Y del tal Francis Picabia, no tengo que conocerme sus cuadros por mucho que a ti te gusten. Por que NO ES UN GRANDE de la pintura, es uno más dentro de su corriente pictórica.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

> No sé cual era tu intención, si dártelas de intelectual plagiando a alguien que pensabas que era bueno escribiendo, o bien lanzar una trampa para el primero que se le ocurriera criticar dicho escrito (lo cual presupondría que tienes una inteligencia mayor que la que tú aparentas).




jaja la intencion era la esperada , hacerte picar como el papanatas que eres ...


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

*



ERES UN PLAGIADOR.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
jaja me meo....


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja la intencion era la esperada , hacerte picar como el papanatas que eres ...



SI, SI... 

Si era una trampa, tan buena, urdida por tu magnífica inteligencia... *¿Cómo coño has fallado en algo tan básico como poner el texto de un PINTOR?*
Con todo Google para poder elegir textos que plagiar...

Solo falta que pongas un texto de Pedro Sánchez (sin citarlo) y me eches en cara después que quién soy yo para criticar a un presidente del gobierno.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja me meo....



Méate encima, porque escribir textos por ti mismo eres incapaz. Solo eras capaz de hacer las funciones fisiológicas básicas y aporrear tonterías en un teclado.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

que escogiera ese texto es porque es bueno,conciso e imaginativo (cosa de la que tus mierdas carecen) ...que fuera poco conocido era un plus para que picaras...


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> que escogiera ese texto es porque es bueno,conciso e imaginativo (cosa de la que tus mierdas carecen) ...que fuera poco conocido era un plus para que picaras...



*Es una puta mierda de texto*. 

Solo es conciso. Corto, vamos. Ni es bueno ni imaginativo. ¿Qué tiene de imaginativo? ¿Que unos indios mueran de fiebres, los perros se los coman y un tarao se ponga a jugar con la cabeza de una india y descubra que no tiene circunvalaciones en el cerebro? ¡Si que le pegaba a la absenta el tal Francis...!

A lo mejor es lo que tenéis en común la india y tú: La falta de circunvalaciones en el cerebro y por eso te sientes identificado con este texto y te gusta tanto...


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

jaja el indudable signo de la mediocridad es no reconocer lo excelso.... un corolario del Dunning-kruger...

tus mierdas infantiles llenas de topicos repelaos de otras tantas historietas tipicas del genero si que son buenas...geniales...

por cierto no son "circunvalaciones" eso son las carreteras , es "circunvoluciones" del cerebro... y ojo que aqui ya estamos entrando no en que no tengas talento sino en que eres MEDIOANALFABETO...(como se adivinaba por cierto, estos milenials..--)


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja el indudable signo de la mediocridad es no reconocer lo excelso.... un corolario del Dunning-kruger...
> 
> tus mierdas infantiles llenas de topicos repelaos de otras tantas historietas tipicas del genero si que son buenas...geniales...
> 
> por cierto no son "circunvalaciones" eso son las carreteras , es "circunvoluciones" del cerebro... y ojo que aqui ya estamos entrando no en que no tengas talento sino en que eres MEDIOANALFABETO...(como se adivinaba por cierto, estos milenials..--)



Si, hombre, sí. Empiezas los textos sin una puta mayúscula, sin tildes, leo todas tus respuestas subrayadas de rojo por las faltas que cometes y en una puta palabra que te fijas vas de listo por haber trastocado yo una vocal y ya te aprovechas para dártelas de académico de la lengua.

*¡A pastar!*

Tú si que tienes el Dunning-Kruger. Además, si te has fijado le he puesto la mayúscula en el segundo nombre.

Por cierto, el nombre del síndrome lo oíste por primera vez en la consulta de tu psiquiatra, ¿a qué sí?


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

@Enterao

Te voy a dar un consejo: Que el intentar atacarme a mí, no va a hacer que tu miserable vida merezca la pena.

Eres un fracasado y lo sabes.

Si tu única alegría es el bullying digital, es que eres un triste.


----------



## Sendai (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> lo ha incluido despues cuando se lo he dicho...



Ah, es que no sé porqué el sistema este de Capolez de notificaciones no me mantiene adecuadamente al día y solo he visto la versión editada. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

de 


Henry Rearden dijo:


> Si, hombre, sí. Empiezas los textos sin una puta mayúscula, sin tildes, leo todas tus respuestas subrayadas de rojo por las faltas que cometes y en una puta palabra que te fijas vas de listo por haber trastocado yo una vocal y ya te aprovechas para dártelas de académico de la lengua.
> 
> *¡A pastar!*
> 
> ...



de circunvalaciones a circunvoluciones van mas de una vocal...lo que demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea ..analfabeto...

hablo 4 idiomas , si no pongo tildes ni mayusculas es porque no me da la gana...

el curioso efecto dunning-krugger es un recurrente en burbuja desde hace años ya. a ti se te aplica exactamente eres un ejemplo perfecto..


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> de
> 
> 
> de circunvalaciones a circunvoluciones van mas de una vocal...lo que demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea ..analfabeto...
> ...



1 o 2 vocales, MAMARRACHO. ¿Y qué más da? A MI TAMPOCO ME SALE DE LOS HUEVOS CONTARLAS.

Y TE VOY A DECIR OTRA COSA. AHORA LAS PONGO YO EN MAYÚSCULAS PORQUE SOY ASÍ DE CHULO. Y SÍ TU SABES 4 IDIOMAS, YO SÉ 28 O 1000 O UN MILLÓN. QUÉ COJONES, SI VAMOS A CONTAR MENTIRAS TODOS, VAMOS A HACERLO POR TODO LO GRANDE.

ERES UN SER PATÉTICO. QUE INTENTA DESTROZAR MENTALMENTE A ALGUIEN Y VE IMPOTENTE QUE NO PUEDE. PORQUE NO TODO EL MUNDO SE DOBLEGA A TUS TÁCTICAS PERVERSAS DE ACOSADOR.

BUSCA EN INTERNET A OTRA VÍCTIMA QUE CONMIGO, YA TE DIJE, NO PODRÁS, NI AHORA NI NUNCA.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Microrrelato:

Las luces de neón se filtraban sobre las cortinas ajadas por las miasmas exhaladas durante las pasiones fingidas en la diminuta habitación. La mayor parte del espacio estaba ocupado por pequeño catre oxidado y cuyos muelles habían sujetado innumerables parejas de conveniencia hasta dar de si. La lluvia dibujaba ríos de agua sucia en los cristales sujetos por marcos oxidados que habían conocido tiempos mejores y que dejaban pasar una brisa fresca que amainaba el fragor de los amantes pasajeros.

La mujer que vendía su cuerpo estaba situada de pie, desnuda y con el pelo recogido en una coleta. En frente de ella se encontraba el hombre que compraba su tiempo y su disposición a la pasión. Vestido con un traje verde, gafas gordas de miope y con las manos llenas de dinero, este mamerto de la vida exclamaba:

-¿Cuantas circunvoluciones cerebrales tienes? Es para plagiar un relato de Francis Picabia.
-Las qué tu quieras, cariño.

FIN


----------



## RAFA MORA (5 Mar 2019)

Hola @Henry Rearden :

Creo que hoy en día ningún escritor se va a hacer rico como antes.

¿Malvivir de ello? Tal vez, haciendo un montón de cosas 
"extra", además de escribir libros (ferias, presentaciones, 
concursos, escribir como "negro" para otros... 

Y lo de enviar originales a editoriales, 
no te lo recomiendo para nada. ¿Por qué?
Porque las editoriales copiarán tu idea 
(si es buena y tiene alguna posibilidad) 
y se la darán a un filólogo en plantilla, 
que cambiará lo mínimo para no tener 
que darte ni un céntimo por derechos de autor.

Así funciona, amigo.

Yo te recomiendo que sigas escribiendo 
por placer, y publicando porque te gusta, 
pero sin tener esa idea de "hacerte rico". 

Si tu trabajo vale la pena, llegarás lejos. 
Pero sinceramente, he leído lo que has posteado 
aquí, y me parece bastante normalito, tirando a amateur. 
Por favor, espero que no te lo tomes a mal.
A mí me encanta leer, y creo que algo de criterio tengo.

En fín, te deseo mucha suerte igualmente!!!


Saludos!!!


----------



## esNecesario (5 Mar 2019)

Un buen escritor debe aceptar las críticas y forjar el caracter para luego no emborracharse de exito.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

> Creo que hoy en día ningún escritor se va a hacer rico como antes.
> 
> ¿Malvivir de ello? Tal vez, haciendo un montón de cosas
> "extra", además de escribir libros (ferias, presentaciones,
> ...




es tipico de los mediocres e inutiles querer alcanzar la fama y riqueza.... es algo que no entienden que el arte es una llamada a expresar el talento sin esperar mas a cambio,,


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Un buen escritor debe aceptar las críticas y forjar el caracter para luego no emborracharse de exito.



Hay críticas y críticas. Hay gente que da su humilde opinión de lo que no le gusta y con cuyos comentarios puedes aprender y luego hay otros que son personas tóxicas, que critican por puro afán de humillar al objeto de sus burlas. Son acosadores de manual y no se les debe dar tregua. Muchos críticos profesionales disfrutan con sus críticas destructivas por puro placer sádico.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Lo prometido es deuda. Me ha llevado un rato hacerlo, pero ya está: Un relato en exclusiva para burbuja:



*El bautismo*​
La oscura y mal iluminada iglesia del pequeño pueblo, casi aldea, de Zaramilla de la Jara estaba de fiesta ese domingo. Casi todos los parroquianos se habían reunido para un acontecimiento especial: el primer bautismo de ese año. La Venancia, una mujerona alta y morena de muslos como columnas y pechos como panes de hogaza, traía a su primer retoño a bautizar. A su lado estaba el Cipri, su marido, todo ufano y contento llevando en brazos al que creía su primer hijo.

Sin embargo, todos los vecinos del pueblo sabían que la Venancia era una mujer disoluta, amiga de llenar de sangre las vergas de todos los nacidos hombre ya fueran zagales a los que les estaba cambiando la voz, como viejos achacosos y cuasi impotentes. Solo el cornudo esposo y algún despistado que vivía en la montaña pastoreando las ovejas no se habían enterado de que clase de ramera bíblica era esa mujer de armas tomar. Todos estaban en la iglesia por lo especial del acontecimiento y porque iban haciendo apuestas de quién de entre los asistentes sería el verdadero padre.

El párroco, que había estado preparando el lugar de culto para celebrar la incorporación de un nuevo miembro a la Iglesia, se había tenido que aliviar un rato antes con la única monaguilla con la que contaba el pueblo. La Jacinta era una joven pazguata, bajita, con el pecho plano y pelo corto, que con sus 18 años recién cumplidos la única ocupación que podía desempeñar con su escasa sesera era ayudar al cura del pueblo. También decían las malas lenguas que era de visitar la isla de Lesbos, pero eso al clérigo le daba igual. Dándole mil pesetas se dejaba hacer una _irrumatio_, pecado al que había tenido que recurrir para eliminar la erección que no le bajaba y que despuntaba en su sotana esa mañana. Saber que la Venancia se iba a acercar a la pila bautismal con ese par de ubres que ocupaban su pecho, asomándose de manera pecaminosa por el impúdico escote le había puesto malo, ya que cada vez que dicha feligresa acudía a confesión, el cura se tenía que aliviar con el vicio de Onán.

La Jacinta era tonta, pero dispuesta. El cura, después de depositar su semilla en su boca, le indicó que debía tragárselo todo, porque si no el pecado sería mayor: el de derramar la simiente en la tierra, por el cual fue castigado Onán por Dios. La monaguilla, obediente, le limpió el glande con un corporal viejo, ya desacralizado, y cuya suavidad tras limpiar innumerables veces el cáliz, servía ahora para dar brillo a un objeto igual de sagrado. Tras envainarse el miembro, ya flácido, y atusarse la sotana, salieron ambos de la sacristía para oficiar la misa y el bautismo del pequeño infante.

Ahí estaba la Venancia, con un vestido negro ligero y una peineta que sujetaba su velo, negro también. Acababa de dar de mamar al niño y el cura pudo atisbar por un segundo, cuando la madre se guardó el seno, grande, blanco y lleno de venas, un pezón oscuro, gordo como un dedal, y goteante de leche. El falo se le revolvió semierecto en su entrepierna. Por suerte, gracias a la viciosa Jacinta, su miembro estaba exhausto, sin fuerzas y pudo ponerse delante de los asistentes sin que se notara su turbación.

La ceremonia se fue desarrollando con parsimonia y los cuchicheos acerca de la paternidad del niño eran un leve ruido de fondo que apenas se sentía. Se leyeron salmos, el padrino se acercó al atril, la Venancia se limpió una lágrima y el supuesto padre del niño lo acunaba para que no llorase. Todo parecía ir sobre la seda, pero la Brígida, una vieja bruja experta en pociones abortivas, quitar el mal de ojo y hacer filtros de amor, no estaba feliz con la ceremonia. Su hijo, el Toribio, un hombre decidido, fuerte y guapo, se había ido a hacer la mili a Marruecos después de que la Venancia lo rechazase, aunque cohabitase un tiempo con ella. Allí, haciendo la instrucción, pisó una mina que se lo llevó por delante y la dejó a ella sola en este mundo. Pero eso el párroco no lo sabía y ese fue el mayor error que se cometió ese día.

Brígida tenía como misión ese día rellenar el incensario, cosa que hizo en esa última parte de la ceremonia. Pero no usó incienso, sino una mezcla de hierbas muy especial y peligrosa, proveniente de un conjuro de magia negra que ella nunca había usado hasta ahora. También marcó, mucho antes de que empezara la ceremonia, con la iglesia vacía, un pentagrama que incluía la pila bautismal en su centro. Tras volver a su asiento, sintió el aroma especial que empezaba a surgir del incensario y que hacía que todos los asistentes se sintiesen un poco más ligeros, como si flotasen.

El cura indicó a los padres y al padrino que se acercaran a la pila bautismal, pero lo hizo sin mucha convicción. El olor a hierbas le había embriagado y no se sentía igual. La Venancia sujetaba a su niño, pe
Brígida tenía como misión ese día rellenar el incensario, cosa que hizo en esa última parte de la ceremonia. Pero no usó incienso, sino una mezcla de hierbas muy especial y peligrosa, proveniente de un conjuro de magia negra que ella nunca había usado hasta ahora. También marcó, mucho antes de que empezara la ceremonia, con la iglesia vacía, un pentáculo que incluía la pila bautismal en su centro. Tras volver a su asiento, sintió el aroma especial que empezaba a surgir del incensario y que hacía que todos los asistentes se sintiesen un poco más ligeros, como si flotasen.

El cura indicó a los padres y al padrino que se acercaran a la pila bautismal, pero lo hizo sin mucha convicción. El olor a hierbas le había embriagado y no se sentía igual. La Venancia sujetaba a su niño, pero parecía que requería mucha fuerza hacerlo y empezaba a jadear apresuradamente. El padre y el padrino también se sentían raros, con una extraña sonrisa en la boca. El parróco miró hacía abajo y su erección era dolorosa y prominente, pero, extrañamente, no le importaba que le viesen así. La madre tuvo que pedir al padre que sujetase al bebé, y tuvo que apoyar las manos en la pila bautismal. Los sobacos goteaban sudor por el vestido de la Venancia, los pezones manchaban la parte delantera con su leche y las ubres oscilaban delante del cura con movimiento rítmico e hipnótico.

La Jacinta sabía que el párroco lo estaba pasando mal y sabía como aliviarlo. Además, el contemplar los pechos ondulantes de la Venancia la había excitado y sentía un calor intenso en su interior. Se metió dentro de la sotana y se colocó el turgente y duro miembro en la boca. El párroco agradeció el alivio y su mirada se dirigió por un momento hacia el crucero de la nave antes de bajar de nuevo y darse cuenta, como si estuviera viendo una imagen muy lejana, como el resto de asistentes se habían desnudado y estaban fornicando unos con otros.

La Venancia se quitó la parte superior del vestido y con los dos senos al aire volvió a dar de mamar con el izquierdo al infante. El derecho estaba siendo succionado por el marido, al mismo tiempo que se masturbaba. El padrino, por su lado, le había levantado el vestido y le estaba lamiendo el ano a la madre, mientras manipulaba también su miembro viril.

Los tres llegaron simultáneamente al orgasmo dentro de la estrella pentagonal; el cura, el padre y el padrino. Pero, mientras el clérigo había tenido la precaución de eyacular dentro de la boca de Jacinta, los otros dos lo hicieron sobre la tierra y eso fue su perdición. El párroco y la monaguilla fueron lanzados hacia fuera del pentáculo por una fuerza invisible, mientras que el padre y el padrino fueron absorbidos por dos agujeros en el suelo del que salían llamas. En ese momento se materializó un ser monstruoso, con cabeza de carnero, testículos como bolas de petanca y una verga larga, gruesa y rugosa como rama de árbol.
ro parecía que requería mucha fuerza hacerlo y empezaba a jadear apresuradamente. El padre y el padrino también se sentían raros, con una extraña sonrisa en la boca. El parróco miró hacía abajo y su erección era dolorosa y prominente, pero, extrañamente, no le importaba que le viesen así. La madre tuvo que pedir al padre que sujetase al bebé, y tuvo que apoyar las manos en la pila bautismal. Los sobacos goteaban sudor por el vestido de la Venancia, los pezones manchaban la parte delantera con su leche y las ubres oscilaban delante del cura con movimiento rítmico e hipnótico.

La Jacinta sabía que el párroco lo estaba pasando mal y sabía como aliviarlo. Además, el contemplar los pechos ondulantes de la Venancia la había excitado y sentía un calor intenso en su interior. Se metió dentro de la sotana y se colocó el turgente y duro miembro en la boca. El párroco agradeció el alivio y su mirada se dirigió por un momento hacia el crucero de la nave antes de bajar de nuevo y darse cuenta, como si estuviera viendo una imagen muy lejana, como el resto de asistentes se habían desnudado y estaban fornicando unos con otros.

La Venancia se quitó la parte superior del vestido y con los dos senos al aire volvió a dar de mamar con el izquierdo al infante. El derecho estaba siendo succionado por el marido, al mismo tiempo que se masturbaba. El padrino, por su lado, le había levantado el vestido y le estaba lamiendo el ano a la madre, mientras manipulaba también su miembro viril.

Los tres llegaron simultáneamente al orgasmo dentro del pentagrama, el cura, el padre y el padrino. Pero, mientras el clérigo había tenido la precaución de eyacular dentro de la boca de Jacinta, los otros dos lo hicieron sobre la tierra y eso fue su perdición. El párroco y la monaguilla fueron lanzados hacia fuera del pentagrama por una fuerza invisible, mientras que el padre y el padrino fueron absorbidos por dos agujeros en el suelo del que salían llamas. En ese momento se materializó un ser monstruoso, con cabeza de carnero, testículos como bolas de petanca y una verga larga, gruesa y rugosa como rama de árbol.

De su garganta demoníaca salió un estentóreo rugido:

-Reclamo a esta impúdica pecadora como mi concubina y a su fruto como mi representante en la Tierra. Disfrutad hoy de los placeres de la carne, porque mañana será el lloro y el crujir de dientes. Me la llevaré a ella al infierno y al niño lo dejaré aquí para que os sojuzgue en el futuro.
-No puede hacer eso -exclamó la Jacinta con voz ida y cara de alucinada.
-¿Por qué no?
-Porque todavía no se ha bautizado a la criatura con su nombre.
-Se hará, pero no así.

El diablo ladeó la pila, tirando el agua consagrada. Después, con la pila ya en su posición y vacía, apretó los pechos de la Venancia con fuerza, saliendo sendos chorros de leche que llenaron la pila con un dedo de profundidad de líquido materno. Materializó un pequeño matraz con el que vertió un líquido oscuro dentro del sagrado recipiente y, por último, removió con un dedo. Cogió al niño y declamó:

-Yo te bautizo, con el nombre de


Spoiler



_ponga aquí el lector el nombre de su peor enemigo_


 para que los gobiernes a todos.
-¡Amen! -Replicaron todos los embrujados participantes de la diabólica misa.


----------



## Sendai (5 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Me ha llevado un rato hacerlo, pero ya está: Un relato en exclusiva para burbuja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto está bastante mejor que el de Sortak y de hecho cuesta creer que haya podido nacer de un borrador como aquel.

El único pero que le pondría es que no me gusta que el narrador utilice vulgarismos para hablar de la gente del pueblo cuando se utiliza un lenguaje adornado para el resto del texto. Supongo que es una cuestión de gustos, pero a mí me saca un poco de lugar leer "la Venancia era un poco disoluta"... O la Venancia es puta, o Venancia es disoluta, pero las dos cosas a la vez me suena raro.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Sendai dijo:


> Esto está bastante mejor que el de Sortak y de hecho cuesta creer que haya podido nacer de un borrador como aquel.
> 
> El único pero que le pondría es que no me gusta que el narrador utilice vulgarismos para hablar de la gente del pueblo cuando se utiliza un lenguaje adornado para el resto del texto. Supongo que es una cuestión de gustos, pero a mí me saca un poco de lugar leer "la Venancia era un poco disoluta"... O la Venancia es puta, o Venancia es disoluta, pero las dos cosas a la vez me suena raro.



Quería usar adjetivos que no sonaran como palabrotas modernas. Es más rebuscado, pero también más laborioso. Lo fácil es tirar de putas, cojones, etc. Pero decir cosas eróticas sin usar palabras malsonantes es complicado.

En todo caso, entiendo que no te guste. Fue una elección estilística mía.


----------



## Sendai (5 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Quería usar adjetivos que no sonaran como palabrotas modernas. Es más rebuscado, pero también más laborioso. Lo fácil es tirar de putas, cojones, etc. Pero decir cosas eróticas sin usar palabras malsonantes es complicado.
> 
> En todo caso, entiendo que no te guste. Fue una elección estilística mía.



No me molesta el lenguaje florido, me resulta raro el vulgarismo de ponerle artículo al nombre. Pero bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que yo soy de Asturias y aquí eso no lo dice ni dios y nos suena ultra-paleto (para un catalán sin embargo podría sonarle casi neutro porque es la forma correcta de decirlo en catalán). Es como nuestro abuso de pretérito imperfecto o el laísmo que gastan los madrileños... cosas de los modismos regionales.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Sendai dijo:


> No me molesta el lenguaje florido, me resulta raro el vulgarismo de ponerle artículo al nombre. Pero bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que yo soy de Asturias y aquí eso no lo dice ni dios y nos suena ultra-paleto (para un catalán sin embargo podría sonarle casi neutro porque es la forma correcta de decirlo en catalán). Es como nuestro abuso de pretérito imperfecto o el laísmo que gastan los madrileños... cosas de los modismos regionales.



Sí, en mi región es frecuente usarlo en los pueblos.


----------



## RAFA MORA (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> es tipico de los mediocres e inutiles querer alcanzar la fama y riqueza.... es algo que no entienden que el arte es una llamada a expresar el talento sin esperar mas a cambio,,



Exacto!!! 

La clave es hacer lo que te gusta, 
crecer y ser feliz con ello.

Esa es la recompensa.

Quien quiera hacerse rico, 
que se haga político o narcotraficante.



Saludos!!!


----------



## luismarple (5 Mar 2019)

Yo, sinceramente, prefiero la pasta. La satisfacción personal me da un poco igual, qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## hortera (5 Mar 2019)

la literatura es un género totalmente acabado, solo leen las mujeres, cosas de mujeres, de amor o algo así.
Yo no compraría un libro de literatura actual, me iría antes a un libro de un escritor antiguo y reconocido.
Si tienes talento métete en el mundo de la televisión, guionista o algo así.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

joder pero que nueva PUTA MIERDA has puesto . he leido acompañamientos eroticos a revistas porno mejor escritos y mas eroticos que esta puta mierda... esto es peor que las simplezas del de batallitas... es repugnante incluso..


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Mar 2019)

Enhorabuena, has inventado un nuevo género, la porno-fantasía.

Me parece un bodrio igual que el de Sortak. Está mejor escrito, lo cuál no es difícil porque el otro parecía escrito por un niño de ocho años, pero sigue teniendo errores, y hace abuso de expresiones rebuscadas y artificiosas para intentar aparentar un nivel cultural y una soltura que no se tiene. Eso le hace quedar pretencioso y poco natural.

La historia es ridícula. Intenta captar el interés del lector con un erotismo de brocha gorda, que no es más que pornografía barata sin la más mínima calidad ni sutileza, como un elefante en una cacharrería. La parte del monstruo es ridícula e infantil. Parece que tuvieras miedo de que si no metes enseguida una batalla épica o un monstruo se te fuesen a marchar los lectores. Un buen escritor sabe hipnotizar a un lector incluso explicándote una receta de cocina, no le hace falta caer en el efectismo barato. De hecho, la primera parte del relato, más pausada y trabajada, a pesar del porno chabacano, se viene abajo con la aparición del monstruito.

Otra cosa que no tiene mucho sentido es que si el hechizo de la bruja convierte a todos en depravados sexuales, hubiese tenido más lógica que antes del hechizo no se comportaran ya así ¿no? Para que hubiese un poco de contraste.

En definitiva una historia ridícula y absurda que no merece el tiempo dedicado en escribirla ni en criticarla. Para alguien que presume de tener tanta imaginación esperaba algo con más chicha, y no esta... en fin... cosa.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Mar 2019)

Yo hasta que no opine Mr Proper, paso.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

hortera dijo:


> la literatura es un género totalmente acabado, solo leen las mujeres, cosas de mujeres, de amor o algo así.
> Yo no compraría un libro de literatura actual, me iría antes a un libro de un escritor antiguo y reconocido.
> Si tienes talento métete en el mundo de la televisión, guionista o algo así.



Por eso quiero triunfar con mis novelas y que las adapten al cine y/o televisión. Ahí es donde está el cash.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> joder pero que nueva PUTA MIERDA has puesto . he leido acompañamientos eroticos a revistas porno mejor escritos y mas eroticos que esta puta mierda... esto es peor que las simplezas del de batallitas... es repugnante incluso..



Repugnante es que un tío tan limitado creativamente como tú, que postea textos de pintores haciéndoselos pasar por suyos, tenga el valor de criticar a nadie cuando está claro que no sabes juntar bien dos palabras seguidas.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Por eso quiero triunfar con mis novelas y que las adapten al cine y/o televisión. Ahí es donde está el cash.



Yo hasta que @Mister Proper no lea esta réplica, no duermo hoy.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Enhorabuena, has inventado un nuevo género, la porno-fantasía.
> 
> Me parece un bodrio igual que el de Sortak. Está mejor escrito, lo cuál no es difícil porque el otro parecía escrito por un niño de ocho años, pero sigue teniendo errores, y hace abuso de expresiones rebuscadas y artificiosas para intentar aparentar un nivel cultural y una soltura que no se tiene. Eso le hace quedar pretencioso y poco natural.
> 
> ...



Es un relato corto para poner aquí en burbuja. No tengo que poner una novela entera para que me des tu aprobación, que ni busco ni necesito. Es un relato corto autoconclusivo y si tú eres capaz de hacerlo mejor, hazlo (sin plagiar, como hizo el enterao). Si no, eres un mediocre más que vienes aquí a intentar ponerme verde para poner algo de emoción en su insulsa y aburrida vida de perdedor.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

vida de perdedor dice... ajajaa que mas vida de perdedor que pretender ser lo que no se es.... un consejo te doy sinceramente , deja esto porque no es lo tuyo ... que nosotros no pongamos mamamrrachadas es porque tenemos sentido de autocritica al compararnos con escritores buenos no como tu que crees que todo lo que haces ya esta bien y que nadie sabe escribir esos bodrios... que encima pretendas querer vivir de esto es ya de psicopatologia... aqui han escrito otros mas sensatos que tu y conscientes de sus limitaciones , como debe ser ,,,no creyendose lo que no se es porque haces el RIDICULO...


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Es un relato corto para poner aquí en burbuja. No tengo que poner una novela entera para que me des tu aprobación, que ni busco ni necesito. Es un relato corto autoconclusivo y si tú eres capaz de hacerlo mejor, hazlo (sin plagiar, como hizo el enterao). Si no, eres un mediocre más que vienes aquí a intentar ponerme verde para poner algo de emoción en su insulsa y aburrida vida de perdedor.



Pues no tengo duda de que soy capaz de hacerlo bastante mejor, lo que pasa es que no siento la necesidad de demostrarle nada a nadie, algo que parece que tú si. El problema es que cada vez que intentas lucirte dejas más claro tu escaso talento y tu infantilismo, esto último ya no solo evidente por el contenido de tus relatos, sino por tus pataletas cada vez que alguien te hace una crítica realista.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

yo sin duda creo que este "chaval" no esta bien ...ya ha debido buscar ayuda psicologica o algo y le han inculcado que tiene que tener autoestima y todos esos rollos de forma brutal...pero no es eso lo que le aqueja...


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> yo sin duda creo que este "chaval" no esta bien ...ya ha debido buscar ayuda psicologica o algo y le han inculcado que tiene que tener autoestima y todos esos rollos de forma brutal...pero no es eso lo que le aqueja...



Lo que tienes es envidia de que van a adaptar sus obras al cine. Y tendrá una casita a primera línea del mar en Mallorca. Se va a hartar de coyundar con grouppies ...¡y tu no!

Jaque mate.


----------



## Enterao (5 Mar 2019)

jaja no seas cruel...

como mucho se follara a la Venancia..


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Mar 2019)

Estaba hablando en serio.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

si es asi deberias saber que los que follan a destajo son actores famosos y musicos ..los escritores follan mas bien poco asi que envidia por eso cero...


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Mar 2019)

La verdad es que no estaba hablando en serio.


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues no tengo duda de que soy capaz de hacerlo bastante mejor, lo que pasa es que no siento la necesidad de demostrarle nada a nadie, algo que parece que tú si. El problema es que cada vez que intentas lucirte dejas más claro tu escaso talento y tu infantilismo, esto último ya no solo evidente por el contenido de tus relatos, sino por tus pataletas cada vez que alguien te hace una crítica realista.



No hace falta que me enseñes nada. Te he calado desde el minuto 1. Eres de los que han empezado a escribir porque les gustaba leer y con mucho esfuerzo conseguían hacer algo medio decente. Pero, como tu mismo te has dado cuenta, te falta talento innato y lo has tenido que dejar. Por eso, por envidia, criticas a los que aspiran conseguir lo que tú no pudiste alcanzar.

Sé que tengo que pulir mucho mi técnica, aunque te empeñes en intentar demostrar lo contrario, soy realista. Pero también soy consciente de mis puntos fuertes y uno de ellos es mi capacidad para escribir y mi enorme talento creativo. Tú lo percibes, por eso has adoptado el papel de crítico impotente y envidioso, porque quieres destruir aquello que no puedes poseer.



Enterao dijo:


> yo sin duda creo que este "chaval" no esta bien ...ya ha debido buscar ayuda psicologica o algo y le han inculcado que tiene que tener autoestima y todos esos rollos de forma brutal...pero no es eso lo que le aqueja...



¿Por qué no voy a tener autoestima? ¿Para dejarme mangonear por gente tóxica y manipuladora como tú? Un crítico envidioso que solo sabe juntar tres palabras seguidas creyéndose un gafapasta y demostrando que es un triste alfeñique sin argumentos y que solo sabe repetir como un trisómico, "Ja, ja, efecto Dunning-Kruger. Ja, ja, eres penoso. Ja, ja, no sabes..." A mi sí que me daría pena participar en un debate sin mostrar mejores argumentos. Pero, bueno, donde no hay no roban y donde no hay mata no hay patata. No se le puede pedir peras al olmo ni inteligencia a @Enterao.



Enterao dijo:


> jaja no seas cruel...
> 
> como mucho se follara a la Venancia..



La verdad es que creé el personaje de Venancia inspirándome en la madre de alguno de los foreros que vienen aquí a fastidiar sin dar argumentos ni aportar opiniones constructivas...


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> si es asi deberias saber que los que follan a destajo son actores famosos y musicos ..los escritores follan mas bien poco asi que envidia por eso cero...



Sí, sobre todo los "escritores" como Francis Picabia. ¿A esos te refieres?

Tengo unos vídeos en VHS de Barrio Sésamo. Son sobre la diferencia entre pintar y escribir. Los ripeo y te paso el enlace, te van a ser muy útiles.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

> ¿Por qué no voy a tener autoestima? ¿Para dejarme mangonear por gente tóxica y manipuladora como tú? Un crítico envidioso que solo sabe juntar tres palabras seguidas creyéndose un gafapasta y demostrando que es un triste alfeñique sin argumentos y que solo sabe repetir como un trisómico, "Ja, ja, efecto Dunning-Kruger. Ja, ja, eres penoso. Ja, ja, no sabes..." A mi sí que me daría pena participar en un debate sin mostrar mejores argumentos. Pero, bueno, donde no hay no roban y donde no hay mata no hay patata. No se le puede pedir peras al olmo ni inteligencia a @Enterao.



pues porque la autoestima no es eso . eso se llama paranoia . te crees lo que no eres... y la cosa puede acabar muy mal...


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Sí, sobre todo los "escritores" como Francis Picabia. ¿A esos te refieres?
> 
> Tengo unos vídeos en VHS de Barrio Sésamo. Son sobre la diferencia entre pintar y escribir. Los ripeo y te paso el enlace, te van a ser muy útiles.




no solo escribes como el culo y te crees la ostia ademas no tienes ni puta idea , pintores y escritores ha habido bastantes y buenos en los 2 campos..

Authorial Artists: 5 Painters Who Also Wrote

8 Famous Authors Who Painted

Famous Authors Who Were Equally Good at Writing and Painting - Arts Council


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pues porque la autoestima no es eso . eso se llama paranoia . te crees lo que no eres... y la cosa puede acabar muy mal...



Puedes definirla como te dé la gana. De todas formas no voy a hacer caso a un pringado de Internet como tú.

Y no, la cosa no va a acabar mal. ¿Qué puede ser lo peor que pase? ¿Qué no sea ni rico ni famoso? No te preocupes, que no me voy a colgar de un pino. Tú me has demostrado que se puede sobrevivir en este mundo siendo un mediocre fracasado.

Tú como eres una ameba intelectual, no te das cuenta de tu patética situación. Yo en cambio, podría afrontar el fracaso con la cabeza alta, sabiendo que hice todo lo que estuvo en mi mano para triunfar, aunque luego no lo consiguiese.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

jaja tienes ademas razonamientos infantiloides , "y tu mas.." "y tu no sabes.." ,"tu eres toxico,,"," y tu..." 

evoluciona chico porque vas a acabar siendo un paranoico infantiloide..


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> no solo escribes como el culo y te crees la ostia ademas no tienes ni puta idea , pintores y escritores ha habido bastantes y buenos en los 2 campos..
> 
> Authorial Artists: 5 Painters Who Also Wrote
> 
> ...



Como si me quieres poner el enlace de un científico que también toca el piano con la polla.

Ya te lo he dicho, salvo los cuatro genios renacentistas que dominaban la mayoría de las artes, desde entonces, el que se ha especializado en algo no se ha convertido en alguien igual de bueno en otro campo.

¿Puede un pintor escribir? Claro, lo enseñan en la escuela. Incluso si practica redactará cosas medio decentes.

¿Puede un escritor pintar? Igualmente, también aprenden en el colegio. Practicando también se pintan cuadros bonitos.

Te pongo yo otro enlace:

Hábil político que consiguió las más altas cotas de poder en su país también pintaba:


Spoiler



Pinturas de Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y sí, me acabo de marcar una Ley de Godwin, con un par.


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja tienes ademas razonamientos infantiloides , "y tu mas.." "y tu no sabes.." ,"tu eres toxico,,"," y tu..."
> 
> evoluciona chico porque vas a acabar siendo un paranoico infantiloide..



No te preocupes, evolucionaré para ser mejor, no para hacer caso de las críticas de cuatro envidiosos de Internet.

Además, ¿a ti qué te importa si soy un paranoico infantiloide? Según tú, acabaré suicidado o internado en un psiquiátrico.

A ver si vas a ser tú el inseguro...


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> No hace falta que me enseñes nada. Te he calado desde el minuto 1. Eres de los que han empezado a escribir porque les gustaba leer y con mucho esfuerzo conseguían hacer algo medio decente. Pero, como tu mismo te has dado cuenta, te falta talento innato y lo has tenido que dejar. Por eso, por envidia, criticas a los que aspiran conseguir lo que tú no pudiste alcanzar.
> 
> Sé que tengo que pulir mucho mi técnica, aunque te empeñes en intentar demostrar lo contrario, soy realista. Pero también soy consciente de mis puntos fuertes y uno de ellos es mi capacidad para escribir y mi enorme talento creativo. Tú lo percibes, por eso has adoptado el papel de crítico impotente y envidioso, porque quieres destruir aquello que no puedes poseer.



He publicado relatos y cuentos de forma totalmente amateur en fanzines y páginas web, algunos andan por ahí todavía colgados. Nunca me han rechazado ninguno, ni he recibido ninguna mala crítica. Tengo varias novelas a medias, y aún así, tienes razón, no me considero un gran escritor, ni siquiera me he ganado llamarme a mi mismo escritor, y pienso que en este foro hay mucha gente que escribe mejor que yo. Y si tú fueras uno de ellos no tendría problema en reconocerlo. El problema es que no lo eres. Eres mediocre a nivel aficionado y estas a años luz de que tus escritos parezcan profesionales. Y lo peor es que te crees que eres la pera limonera. Tienes un problema porque no eres capaz de juzgar objetivamente tu trabajo, y eso te va a impedir mejorar. Necesitas alguien que te lo diga porque tú solo no lo ves.

De hecho me encantaría leer una de tus novelas terminadas. Si no controlas un relato, leer una novela tuya debe ser la risión. Estoy seguro de que podríamos colgar aquí unos fragmentos y hacer un hilo mítico.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

pero como vamos a envidiar esa puta mierda tio ? podriamos envidiar a Cela,a dostoyeski,a julio verne ...pero lo que tu suscitas es ridiculo...verguenza ajena ...lastima..


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> He publicado relatos y cuentos de forma totalmente amateur en fanzines y páginas web, algunos andan por ahí todavía colgados. Nunca me han rechazado ninguno, ni he recibido ninguna mala crítica. Tengo varias novelas a medias, y aún así, tienes razón, no me considero un gran escritor, ni siquiera me he ganado llamarme a mi mismo escritor, y pienso que en este foro hay mucha gente que escribe mejor que yo. Y si tú fueras uno de ellos no tendría problema en reconocerlo. El problema es que no lo eres. Eres mediocre a nivel aficionado y estas a años luz de que tus escritos parezcan profesionales. Y lo peor es que te crees que eres la pera limonera. Tienes un problema porque no eres capaz de juzgar objetivamente tu trabajo, y eso te va a impedir mejorar. Necesitas alguien que te lo diga porque tú solo no lo ves.
> 
> De hecho me encantaría leer una de tus novelas terminadas. Si no controlas un relato, leer una novela tuya debe ser la risión. Estoy seguro de que podríamos colgar aquí unos fragmentos y hacer un hilo mítico.



Incluso aunque fuese mediocre, como dices tú, al menos le estaría echando valor a la vida.

He presentado una novela al mundo, que no era perfecta, pero que con sus errores y aciertos tuvo algunas críticas positivas y un éxito moderado. Tengo un libro de relatos también publicado. Menores y cosas imperfectas, pero no los he dejado en un cajón, cogiendo telarañas.

Me puedo morir con la cabeza bien alta sabiendo que al menos lo intenté.

¿Qué debo hacer? ¿Seguir tu ejemplo? Dejar a medio acabar novelas sin terminar, buscando darles un acabado perfecto aún a sabiendas de que eso es imposible de conseguir. ¿Acomplejarse por ver a otros escribir mejores cosas y decir "lo mio no vale"?

Eso no va conmigo. Si otros escriben mejor que yo, intento aprender de ellos. Pero si no consigo ser como esos a los que admiro no me deprimo, sino que me doy por satisfecho si he mejorado algo.

Y lo intento.

He acabado otra novela. Está en la fase de borrador y está siendo revisada por otras personas. Sé que no es perfecta, pero ya me han dicho que es mejor que la primera. He evolucionado y voy a seguir intentándolo.

No voy a desperdiciar mi vida buscando la novela perfecta, aquella que no va a llegar nunca, ni a rendirme sin haberlo intentando.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

jaja Pandemonium novela de Picabia:

El hilo argumental que enlaza los doce capítulos que componen la novela no puede ser de lo más sencillo y al mismo tiempo de lo más cáustico: un joven y obstinado literato llamado Claude Lareincay persigue incansablemente al maestro Picabia dentro y fuera de París para leerle el manuscrito de su primera novela, _El ómnibus_, bastante pastelosa y muy del siglo XIX, por cierto. Picabia intenta quitarse de encima a Lareincay por todos los medios habidos y por haber, incluso concertando la boda del joven con una de sus amantes, y de paso no pierde oportunidad de mofarse de la obra del aspirante a escritor, con socarrones comentarios y sarcásticos parabienes.


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pero como vamos a envidiar esa puta mierda tio ? podriamos envidiar a Cela,a dostoyeski,a julio verne ...pero lo que tu suscitas es ridiculo...verguenza ajena ...lastima..



No envidias lo que escribo, que te puede gustar o no, porque los gustos son como los culos, todo el mundo tiene uno.

No. Lo que envidias es mi actitud proactiva ante la vida. El no dejarse doblegar ante las críticas negativas ni ante los comentarios hirientes de las personas tóxicas.

¿Sabes por qué vuelves una y otra vez a replicarme aún a riesgo de entrar en un bucle infinito?

Porque te corroe el que no haya renunciado a replicarte ni haya abandonado el debate. Las personas tóxicas como tú buscan quedar como el aceite por encima del agua.

En mi caso has dado con una persona que no se achanta y eso no lo puedes soportar.

Yo, por principios, vendré a replicarte aquí una y otra vez, para demostrar al mundo que los abusadores no tienen lugar en él.

No me has ganado, ni nunca lo harás.


----------



## Henry Rearden (6 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> jaja Pandemonium novela de Picabia:
> 
> El hilo argumental que enlaza los doce capítulos que componen la novela no puede ser de lo más sencillo y al mismo tiempo de lo más cáustico: un joven y obstinado literato llamado Claude Lareincay persigue incansablemente al maestro Picabia dentro y fuera de París para leerle el manuscrito de su primera novela, _El ómnibus_, bastante pastelosa y muy del siglo XIX, por cierto. Picabia intenta quitarse de encima a Lareincay por todos los medios habidos y por haber, incluso concertando la boda del joven con una de sus amantes, y de paso no pierde oportunidad de mofarse de la obra del aspirante a escritor, con socarrones comentarios y sarcásticos parabienes.



Tú te crees que eres Picabia y que yo soy Lareincay y tratas de reproducir los roles de la novela aquí.

No sé, a lo mejor el que va a necesitar ayuda psicológica por estar en un brote paranoide vas a ser tú...

En todo caso, siento decirte que tú no eres Picabia.

El pintaba mejor que tú. También escribía mejor, no porque fuese un gran escritor (el texto que pusiste lo demuestra) sino porque tu nivel de escritura es pésimo.


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

jaja es divertido que la novela de Picabia trate precisamente este tema,....los duendes...jajaja...


----------



## Enterao (6 Mar 2019)

> No. Lo que envidias es mi actitud proactiva ante la vida. El no dejarse doblegar ante las críticas negativas ni ante los comentarios hirientes de las personas tóxicas.



uy tu has ido a mucho psicologo como ya se adivinaba... te han inculcado bien la jerga ...

pero sin base real acabaras paranoico...ya se te ven trazas de negacion de la realidad...los primeros sintomas...


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Incluso aunque fuese mediocre, como dices tú, al menos le estaría echando valor a la vida.
> 
> He presentado una novela al mundo, que no era perfecta, pero que con sus errores y aciertos tuvo algunas críticas positivas y un éxito moderado. Tengo un libro de relatos también publicado. Menores y cosas imperfectas, pero no los he dejado en un cajón, cogiendo telarañas.
> 
> ...



No hay nada de valiente en autopublicarse algo que sabes que no cumple con una calidad mínima exigible. Es algo que cualquiera puede hacer pero que no es muy inteligente. Y menos firmarlo con tu nombre y que todo el mundo asocie esa obra de baja calidad a tus futuros escritos. Es de primero de sentido común.

No hay nada de malo en ser autoexigente y perseverar hasta conseguir un trabajo que puedas defender orgulloso y llevar a cualquier sitio con la cabeza bien alta sin que te saquen los colores. Para hacer una mierda siempre estamos a tiempo.


----------



## melf (7 Mar 2019)

Al igual que ya te han comentado otros, tampoco me convencen mucho, veo los mismos fallos ya repetidos anteriormente. 
Por otro lado creo que se le esta dando demasiada importancia al estilo y a la calidad, cuando para convertirse en best seller no me parece que sea excesivamente importante. Si castañas literarias como las sombras de Grey, Millenium, o El codigo Da Vinci se han convertido en pelotazos de ventas, no veo razon por la que no lo puedas conseguir. Por mi parte mucho animo y mucha suerte.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Mar 2019)

melf dijo:


> Si castañas literarias como las sombras de Grey, Millenium, o El codigo Da Vinci se han convertido en pelotazos de ventas, no veo razon por la que no lo puedas conseguir.



Yo a esto lo llamo _la falacia del cateto_.

No falla. Cada cuatro o cinco respuestas (en este hilo ya han salido un montón) aparece un cuñado que te dice que Michael Crichton, Stieg Larsson, Perez Reverte o incluso Stephen King son basura, básicamente porque escriben best-sellers que lee mucha gente.

Este cuñadismo funciona de la siguiente manera: Un individuo que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto, y que probablemente no ha cogido un libro desde que acabó la EGB necesita decir algo que le haga parecer inteligente. ¿Y que puede decir alguien que ni sabe escribir ni ha leído nada para destacar del resto? Pues decir que los autores que lee la mayoría de la gente son malos, de esa forma te estás colocando por encima de la mayoría de la gente que lee este tipo de literatura. Da igual que no sepas ni escribir tu nombre sin faltas de ortografía, ya te has colocado por encima de gente que vende millones de libros al año.

Me recuerda a un capítulo de una serie antigua en la que un tipo tenía que ir a una galería de arte y hacerse pasar por un experto, y como no tenía ni idea le aconseja un amigo que cada vez que le pidan opinión de una obra diga_ "interesante, pero sobrevalorado"_. El tío se pasa toda la tarde diciendo a todo el que se le acerca "_interesante pero sobrevalorado"_ y termina colando como todo un experto. 
En este caso igual, si quieres dártelas de entendido en literatura solo tienes que decir _"A mi es que (ponga aquí el nombre de cualquier autor muy famoso) me parece malísimo"_. Con eso ya entras en la élite de los cuñaos.

Mirad, te podrá gustar más o menos un autor famoso, pero todos tienen algo en común: *son profesionales y escriben como profesionales*. Cualquiera de ellos escribe cien veces mejor que cualquiera de este foro. No podemos colgar aquí un texto de ninguno de ellos y ponernos a buscar fallos porque no encontraríamos ninguno, como si se puede hacer con la gente que ha participado en este hilo porque somos todos aficionados y tenemos fallos de aficionado.

En fin, lo siento por el offtopic pero es que la _falacia del cateto_ me saca de mis casillas.


----------



## melf (7 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo a esto lo llamo _la falacia del cateto_.
> 
> No falla. Cada cuatro o cinco respuestas (en este hilo ya han salido un montón) aparece un cuñado que te dice que Michael Crichton, Stieg Larsson, Perez Reverte o incluso Stephen King son basura, básicamente porque escriben best-sellers que lee mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Aciertas en una cosa, que no se hacer la O con un canuto, ni se se, ni me gusta escribir, pero te equivocas en varias, nunca he dejado de leer y he hablado de titulos en concreto no de autores. No sabre escribir, pero si noto si algo esta bien escrito, lo mismo que no se hacer un mueble pero me doy cuenta si el que veo esta mal acabado.

-Las sombras de Grey con su "diosa interior" y su "senti su ereccion" repetidos hasta la saciedad, y otras mil cosas que ahora no recuerdo, ademas de escenas sin pies ni cabeza.
-Lo mismo ocurre con el supermercado Konsum y mas cosas que ya he olvidado en Los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres.
-Y de El codigo Da Vinci lo que me parecio que fallaba fue su excesiva simplicidad, se lee facil y rapido, pero le falta algo.

Como puedes ver son cosas especificas por las que hago ese comentario. Y que a dia de hoy una editorial apueste por un libro, lo meta hasta en la sopa y lo convierta en un superventas no hace que este bien escrito. 

A pesar de todo lo anterior. Que a lo mejor son problemas con la traduccion? Puede ser, no los he leido en su idioma original. Que soy un cateto ? Tal vez lo sea, que le vamos a hacer. Aun asi dudo mucho que analizando, con la misma mirada critica, alguno de los libros que he mencionado no los englobes en la categoria de castaña literaria.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Mar 2019)

Los dos textos están bien escritos, simplemente están dirigidos a públicos diferentes. Uno es un texto más dinámico, ágil, y el otro más reflexivo y profundo. Es como si en cine me comparas _Los Vengadores_ con _2001 Odisea en el espacio_. Estoy seguro de que quien hizo Los Vengadores estaba pensando en un público y un lenguaje visual muy diferente a quien hizo 2001, y triunfó en cuanto consiguió su objetivo, es decir que millones de personas vieran la película y le gustara.

En la literatura igual. ¿Cuantas personas hubieran leído _50 Sombras de Grey_ si usara el mismo lenguaje que Nabokov? Posiblemente no se hubiera convertido en el éxito que se convirtió. Quizá en círculos muy elitistas hubiera sido un éxito, pero seguramente no era eso lo que pretendía su autora. Es una novela que han leído millones de amas de casa y adolescentes que seguramente no han leído ninguna otra cosa. Si quieres que te lean te tienes que poner a su nivel.

Luego claro que hay escritores mejores y otros peores, por supuesto. Pero todos son profesionales, y saben tocar la tecla mágica para llegar cada uno a su público.

Pero mi comentario no iba por ahí. Mi comentario iba para los típicos gañanes que leen un texto de un forero lleno de errores gramaticales, frases mal construidas e inclusos faltas de ortografía y te sueltan "no vale mucho, pero lo que escribe Stephen King es una mierda y vende, así que tu también puedes". Y se quedan tan a gusto. No, colega, para pasar de juntaletras a escribir como Stephen King (o sus becarios) hay un largo camino de por medio. Equiparar las dos cosas es de idiotas, tan sencillo como eso.

Detrás de esto solo está lo que he dicho antes. Primero la envidia hacia cualquiera que destaque, algo muy español, y luego porque si criticas a autores de masas parece que sabes mucho. Y de eso se trata, de aparentar, aunque no sepas hacer ni la O con un canuto.


----------



## Supermarket Shooter (7 Mar 2019)

Salvo por Cervantes, que en realidad era judío y no español, España nunca ha tenido ningún escritor relevante ni lo tendrá jamás.

Ríndete ahora, sólo vas a ser otro escritorzucho fracasado más.


----------



## Henry Rearden (7 Mar 2019)

ENVIDA VS. GENIALIDAD

Vídeo dedicado a todos mis críticos: Espero que se os quede cara de Salieri cuando me veáis triunfar.


----------



## Enterao (7 Mar 2019)

jaja es precisamente eso lo que tu pretendes , no tener talento (como Salieri) y creer que con el tiempo te lo trabajaras...no como Mozart que tenia un talento natural...

tio estas muy pero que muy mal...


----------



## Enterao (7 Mar 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo a esto lo llamo _la falacia del cateto_.
> 
> No falla. Cada cuatro o cinco respuestas (en este hilo ya han salido un montón) aparece un cuñado que te dice que Michael Crichton, Stieg Larsson, Perez Reverte o incluso Stephen King son basura, básicamente porque escriben best-sellers que lee mucha gente.
> 
> ...





pero no caigas en el error de el QUIERO Y NO PUEDO de el que abrio el hilo , que cree que escribir bien es seguir las reglas ortograficas y no cometer faltas de ortografia ..(como cuando me censuraba el fabuloso texto de PICABIA con no se que rollos de comas e y's....que si empleaba palabras sudacas...jaja..

este es tonto pero ademas "con escuela"..

escribir bien es ser original,suscitar interes , crear personajes creibles (no como el anormal este que cree que el narrador tiene que parecer un catedratico..),dialogos creibles,tramas logradas,etc...


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pero no caigas en el error de el QUIERO Y NO PUEDO de el que abrio el hilo , que cree que escribir bien es seguir las reglas ortograficas y no cometer faltas de ortografia ..(como cuando me censuraba el fabuloso texto de PICABIA con no se que rollos de comas e y's....que si empleaba palabras sudacas...jaja..
> 
> este es tonto pero ademas "con escuela"..
> 
> escribir bien es ser original,suscitar interes , crear personajes creibles (no como el anormal este que cree que el narrador tiene que parecer un catedratico..),dialogos creibles,tramas logradas,etc...



Es que estoy diciendo eso mismo, que escribir bien no es solo conocer la ortografía y la gramática, es hacer diálogos que suenen naturales, personajes creíbles, tramas interesantes, saber generar suspense y expectación, usar vocabulario amplio pero que no parezca rebuscado, saber documentarse...

Escribir bien es mucho más difícil de lo que la gente piensa. Sin embargo algunos que ni siquiera dominan la ortografía y la gramática se permiten el lujo de criticar a autores consagrados. Eso es lo que me parece de catetos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (7 Mar 2019)

El talento, para escribir o cualquier otra cosa, se aprecia por sí solo. En este mismo foro hay varios usuarios que lo han demostrado en cada mensaje que sueltan aqui, no han tenido que "aguantar envidias" ni "celos" que es lo que cree el autor de este hilo que provoca su presencia.

Como escritor es lamentable, pero como autor de proyecciones psicológicas, es sobresaliente


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (7 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> ENVIDA VS. GENIALIDAD
> 
> Vídeo dedicado a todos mis críticos: Espero que se os quede cara de Salieri cuando me veáis triunfar.



Que no te vemos escribir como Mozart toca el piano , que te lo hemos dicho 40 veces so pesao , que no tienes talento. Cierra el puto hilo de una vez.


----------



## Sendai (7 Mar 2019)

Pues a mí me está dando envidia la autoestima de este hombre. Y me gusta su plan para hacerse millonario. Yo creo que voy a copiarle y todo... No sé si podré producir mierda de la buena con suficiente constancia, pero llevo muchos años jugando a rol y oye, eso me da un mínimo de conocimiento sobre la cosa de la narración, aunque sea a golpe de haber tenido que improvisar...

Si la mujer del vidrio puede, nosotros seguro que también @Henry Rearden!


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (7 Mar 2019)

Con el relato de mierda que has escrito no te da ni para escribir novelas de ciencia ficción al kilo, como pretendes.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> ENVIDA VS. GENIALIDAD
> 
> Vídeo dedicado a todos mis críticos: Espero que se os quede cara de Salieri cuando me veáis triunfar.



Este todavía está convencido de que es un genio. Pero si llevas 23 páginas haciendo el ridículo, chico.

El 90% de los que han entrado te han dicho que lo que escribes es basura. Todos envidiosos ¿verdad?

Me recuerda al chiste de ese que va por la autopista en sentido contrario y oye el aviso en la radio de que hay un loco circulando en contradirección y dice "¿un loco? ¡Hay miles! 

Henry Rearden en sentido contrario a toda pastilla esquivando envidiosos. 

En serio, desde fuera parece que tuvieras catorce años, tanto por lo que escribes, como por los pájaros que tienes en la cabeza.


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Mar 2019)

No voy a cerrar el hilo, como alguno me habéis sugerido. Lo dejo abierto para que podáis seguir descargando vuestra bilis aquí. Quizás ya no intervenga más y esto lo podrá usar cualquiera para colgar sus propios proyectos literarios.

En todo caso, tengo metas más elevadas que perseguir y a todos mis envidiosos críticos les dedico la siguiente oda:

*ODA AL IMPOTENTE CRÍTICO*​
Aquel que hoy malvadamente me critica
no sabe que sarna con gusto no pica,
y que los insultos de los crueles
serán mañana alabanza de fieles.

¿Vendré de los cielos enviado?
Quizás, pues de éxito he hablado,
a un grupo de incrédulos procaces
con la ética de negras aves rapaces
que con gran envidia me han replicado.

Mas no saben ellos que todo es apariencia
y que hay mucho que no está en su ciencia.
Porque el éxito es cuestión de aleatoriedad,
que intentar atraparlo no es una nimiedad
y que aquel que en las esquivas musas confíe
que evite a los críticos y de ellos desconfíe.

Mi alegato con estos graciosos versos he acabado
y a los tontos gafapastas por el culo les he dado.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2019)

Brutal réplica de Henry, que viene de los cielos enviado, a los envidiosos que sólo intentaban crear autoestimita. Como ha puesto los puntos sobre las íes, marcando territorio salvajemente como una bestia bravía. Menudo fatality a sus críticos. Al final de la lucha la luz resplandece. Nadie se mete con Henry Rearde, ¿me oís? Está preedestinado a ser el nuevo fénomeno editorial. Tú ya lo vas a ver.

A ver si os váis enterando, @Enterao que eres un enterao.


----------



## SatanClaus (8 Mar 2019)

El nivel de un escritor no se puede evaluar solo entresacando algunos de sus pasajes, porque nadie está libre de escribir pasajes mediocres; ni Nabokov ni Delibes. Es más bien una media de otras características como la estructura, la coherencia, el ritmo, etc. Y, sobre todo, el tener una voz propia.

La coherencia interna de la obra es tema muy complicado: que se lo digan a Cervantes con lo del burro de Sancho Panza. Si alguno de los que hay por este hilo es programador, lo entenderá perfectamente, porque escribir una novela tiene más puntos en común con programar una aplicación de lo que parece: si hay cualquier fallo de concordancia entre dos partes cualesquiera, se puede derrumbar como un castillo de naipes. Está llena de efectos mariposa por todas partes, cambias una variable en un sitio (el color del chaleco de uno de los personajes, por ejemplo), y puede provocar un tsunami de inconsistencias ocho capítulos antes o después. El escritor tiene que esforzarse por mantener en todo momento una visión de conjunto de la obra sin que falle ninguno de sus detalles.

Eso es precisamente lo que más hace de King (ya que sale a relucir) un escritor técnicamente mediocre, correcto si me apuras. Knausgård, en cambio, puede ser un... nórdico... insoportable, pero es sólido como una roca, no le pillas ni una inconsistencia, encima en narraciones que pegan saltos continuos en el tiempo. En favor de King, no obstante, hay que decir que él siempre ha sido muy consciente de su escaso nivel técnico. Quizá solo sea la honestidad que puede permitirse el triunfador, pero nunca ha ido de divo, sino de artesano, y eso le honra.

También está el ritmo. Lovecraft carecía de ritmo. Pretendía compensarlo y mantener enganchado al lector abusando de descripciones saturadas de adjetivos. Vale, a un adolescente le puede impresionar. Ahora veamos un caso opuesto: Edward Bunker es todo NERVIO. Su vocabulario es bastante limitado, pero es un maestro manejando los tiempos y la tensión narrativa. Aunque no te atraiga el género, te atrapa sin remedio.

Con todo, lo mejor que se puede decir de un autor, bueno o malo, es que se le reconoce por su obra. Eso es tener voz propia, y es más importante que ser bueno. Pero la voz propia no se puede aprender: o eres un genio, o la desarrollas a base de trayectoria vital y trabajo.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (8 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> No voy a cerrar el hilo, como alguno me habéis sugerido. Lo dejo abierto para que podáis seguir descargando vuestra bilis aquí. Quizás ya no intervenga más y esto lo podrá usar cualquiera para colgar sus propios proyectos literarios.
> 
> En todo caso, tengo metas más elevadas que perseguir y a todos mis envidiosos críticos les dedico la siguiente oda:
> 
> ...



Tienen algo más de gracia tus ripios 
que el pésimo relato del bautizo 
que por cierto además de malo
está horriblemente mal escrito 

Mas en los últimos versos te enredas
por querer sacarte el rabo en este foro
mejor es ver los toros desde las barreras
que hacer el tonto buscando fama y oro


----------



## Enterao (8 Mar 2019)

jaja y como colofon nos ilustra con que tampoco es poeta , he visto murgas mejor escritas que estos ripios infantiles...


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Mar 2019)

Alois Schicklgruber dijo:


> Tienen algo más de gracia tus ripios
> que el pésimo relato del bautizo
> que por cierto además de malo
> está horriblemente mal escrito
> ...



Alois, Alois no es nombre de colonia,
ni tampoco el de un parador de Estonia.
No, es el de un hombre que tuvo un vástago
de tendencias artísticas, pero un poco vago.

Este frustrado pintor no era Francis Picabia
sino que fue uno que acabó cerca de Suabia.
Múnich fue la ciudad, hablando concretamente,
donde en la política entró, acertadamente.

Hombre de gran ambición y escaso bigote,
quería colgar a los judíos del cogote.
Por su culpa, Alemania la guerra perdió
y él un testículo en el frente se dejó.

Mas le sobraba testosterona con el otro cojón,
para guerrear de nuevo con la pérfida Albión.
Prueba de su hombría, holgaba con chortinas
sin que le pararan que fueran sus sobrinas.

Al final, en diez días su cumpleaños celebró
con otra rubia más joven que él se casó,
a su país a la ruina más absoluta llevó,
en minutos enviudó y raudo se suicidó.

Alois, a ti conocen en casa a la hora de comer,
pero a tu Adolf todo el mundo lo ha de temer.


----------



## Boundless Dreamer (11 Mar 2019)

Honestamente: *No creo que te hagas rico como escritor*.

Siento tener que decir la verdad de forma tan directa y brutal. Por otro lado, he leído tu borrador de un capítulo de fantasía y no escribes mal, pero te falla lo siguiente:
a) Tienes que usar el vocabulario y el habla medieval, no expresiones modernas.
b) Los personajes no transmiten emociones.
c) Es corto. Describe la batalla con toda su intensidad: Mandobles, flechas silbando, enemigos atacando a Sortak a diestro y siniestro. Si quieres cautivar al lector, llena páginas y páginas con una lucha épica.
d) Te falta leer más sobre el género. Por eso cometes los errores de a), b) y c).

Mi opinión sobre "El bautismo":
Parece una fantasía erótica-pajeril escrita por un adolescente. Eso sí, por un adolescente empollón, porque escribes bien y con palabras cultas, pero tienes los siguientes fallos:
i) Exceso de adjetivos.
ii) Abuso del recurso fácil del morbo religioso en el aspecto sexual.
iii) Tema muy manido, el de la brujería y su vertiente sexual.

Personalmente, no me gusta que se denigren las creencias religiosas gratuitamente. Ahora bien, tu relato maneja bien los tiempos narrativos con sencillez y eficacia. Tienes instinto de escritor, pero te faltan toneladas de técnica.

Si te esfuerzas, podrás ser un autor que escribas libros entretenidos y fáciles de leer, pero sé realista: No vas a escribir bestsellers ni van a adaptar tus libros para películas.

A mí me gusta la ciencia ficción, por eso me ha sorprendido que hayas escrito una novela y, sin embargo, no hayas puesto aquí ningún ejemplo de la ciencia ficción que escribes. ¿Cómo se llama tu novela? A lo mejor, si la leo, me puedo formar otra opinión acerca de como escribes.


----------



## Enterao (13 Mar 2019)

> Ahora bien, tu relato maneja bien los tiempos narrativos con sencillez y eficacia. Tienes instinto de escritor, pero te faltan toneladas de técnica.




*Boundless Dreamer
Forero Paco Demier*
Desde16 Feb 2019 
Mensajes49Zanx 38
UbicaciónEspaña


tienes instinto de multinick....jojoa..


----------



## Lenina (13 Mar 2019)

Hazte una sencilla pregunta, suponiendo que seas un gran lector: ¿te gustas a ti mismo cuando te lees? Si dejas reposar un cuento el tiempo suficiente y cuando lo vuelves a sacar a la luz y lo lees como si lo hubiera escrito un desconocido, ¿te gusta? ¿Deseas que no se acabe? ¿Hay párrafos o frases tan buenos que hasta dudas de haberlo escrito tú? Porque yo, que soy una mera aficionadilla juntaletras, y saco mis relatos después de un tiempo y los juzgo con ojos de lectora veterana, siento mucha vergüenza ajena. Y a veces, solo a veces, descubro algo muy bueno, algo que me emociona. No es que crea que me vaya a hacer rica, si no que con mucho trabajo, podría escribir algo que no me avergonzara. Cuanto más leas, más alto estará tu listón ante lo que escribas. Cuanto más escribas, mejor escribirás. Sin acritud, creo que tu ego a prueba de balas te ayudaría más en otra profesión (político, gurú, presentador de televisión, fundador de sectas) que en la de escritor que desea hacerse millonario.


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Boundless Dreamer dijo:


> Honestamente: *No creo que te hagas rico como escritor*.
> 
> Personalmente, no me gusta que se denigren las creencias religiosas gratuitamente. Ahora bien, tu relato maneja bien los tiempos narrativos con sencillez y eficacia. Tienes instinto de escritor, pero te faltan toneladas de técnica.
> 
> ...



A ver @Boundless Dreamer , aclárate: No me voy a hacer rico como escritor, pero luego me dices que hago libros entretenidos y fáciles de leer. ¡Coño!, si eso es precisamente lo que caracteriza a un escritor de bestseller. Escribir cosas fáciles de tragar para que la masa lo lea. ¡Ojo! Que no me importa, si yo lo que quiero precisamente es hacerme rico como Stephen King, con sus libros de prosa fácil y que se adapten rápidamente al cine y a la televisión.

La técnica ya la tengo, puedo tener más, ahí te compro el consejo, pero soy un buen escritor.

Que ya les he dicho a todo el mundo, incluyéndote a ti también por MP, que no voy a decir a nadie el nombre de mi novela. Que quiero forear en burbuja desde el más completo anonimato para llevar a VOX a la presidencia del gobierno, no como tú, que pareces un CM del PSOE, so mangina.



Enterao dijo:


> *Boundless Dreamer
> Forero Paco Demier*
> Desde16 Feb 2019
> Mensajes49Zanx 38
> ...



Joder, es lo mismo que pensé yo de vosotros... de @Enterao y de @morethanafeeling , que me estabais haciendo un multinick para sacarme el título de mi novela (y por enésima vez: no lo voy a decir) con el método de los paparazzi, primero haciendo la entrevista mamporrera ("no eres mal escritor...") para luego metérmela doblada ("cuál es el título de tu novela").

Todavía no las tengo todas conmigo, de que incluso seas tú, en una especie de giro _dickiniano_ a lo "A scanner darkly" donde tú seas tú y al mismo tiempo un CM pringao del PSOE. Aunque por la forma de escribir me recuerda más a @morethanafeeling donde la pose progre de @Boundless Dreamer , sea eso, una pose, para que no sospeche yo de otros foreros.



Lenina dijo:


> Hazte una sencilla pregunta, suponiendo que seas un gran lector: ¿te gustas a ti mismo cuando te lees? Si dejas reposar un cuento el tiempo suficiente y cuando lo vuelves a sacar a la luz y lo lees como si lo hubiera escrito un desconocido, ¿te gusta? ¿Deseas que no se acabe? ¿Hay párrafos o frases tan buenos que hasta dudas de haberlo escrito tú? Porque yo, que soy una mera aficionadilla juntaletras, y saco mis relatos después de un tiempo y los juzgo con ojos de lectora veterana, siento mucha vergüenza ajena. Y a veces, solo a veces, descubro algo muy bueno, algo que me emociona. No es que crea que me vaya a hacer rica, si no que con mucho trabajo, podría escribir algo que no me avergonzara. Cuanto más leas, más alto estará tu listón ante lo que escribas. Cuanto más escribas, mejor escribirás. Sin acritud, creo que tu ego a prueba de balas te ayudaría más en otra profesión (político, gurú, presentador de televisión, fundador de sectas) que en la de escritor que desea hacerse millonario.



Gracias @Lenina , ¡por fin alguien que comprende realmente a un escritor! Dejar reposar un texto no solo es necesario, sino también imprescindible. Claro que lo hago. Escribo algo y luego dejo que mi mente trabaje en otra cosa. Por supuesto que al volver original le encuentro muchos fallos, pero no me importa corregirlos. Hago las frases más claras, añado párrafos, reescribo lo escrito o incluso elimino algo si veo que no aporta nada y vuelve al texto más pesado de leer.

Pero nunca me arrepiento de lo que he escrito. Por ejemplo, en el caso de Sortak, como cogí un borrador antes de aplicarle todo este proceso, lo que se ve ahora está incompleto. Por lo opinado ya, pues prácticamente habrá que reescribirlo entero, con un lenguaje de fantasía medieval, términos militares y una batalla más alargada. Pero Sortak es un personaje imprescindible y el hecho de que esté manco es un detalle fundamental en la trama, por lo que tendrá que perder el brazo en la batalla que escriba para él (aunque la redacte de otra manera). También perderá su nombre, Sortak, para no comprometer mi anonimato.


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Qué manía tienes con aferrarte al nombre Sortak... Si es un nombre pésimo que hiere las retinas y produce cacofonías cerebrales...
> 
> Yo de ti me pillaría un generador de nombres de fantasía de esos de internet y pillaría el mejor nombre de los 4 o 5 que me sugiera y luego sustituiría todos los Sortak de tu texto por ese nombre.



Si a mi me da igual el nombre de Sortak. Muchas veces en mis escritos, cambio un nombre que no me gusta. Elijo el nuevo y luego, dando CRTL+B en Word, voy buscando y sustituyendo el nombre antiguo.

Quizás elija otro con mayor resonancia, no sé, ¿*Aragorn*?


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Qué manía tienes con aferrarte al nombre Sortak... Si es un nombre pésimo que hiere las retinas y produce cacofonías cerebrales...
> 
> Yo de ti me iría a un generador de nombres de fantasía de esos de internet y pillaría el mejor nombre de los 4 o 5 que te sugiera y luego sustituiría todos los Sortak de tu texto por ese nombre.



Eres muy hater. Tienes envidia de su gran talento como escritor. A mi me gustar Sortak. Es un nombre que me hace soñar despierto.

Pon alguna cosa de fantasía que hayas escrito, tú. Ah, qué no, que sólo escribías realismo costumbrista como Victor Català. OK.

Ni caso Rearden, hay mucho envidioso en este hilo. De aquí a 5 años cuando tu nombre aparezca en las grandes pantallas vas a callar muchas bocas. Tienes un talento sobrenatural que va a significar un antes y un después en la historia de los best-sellers.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Si a mi me da igual el nombre de Sortak. Muchas veces en mis escritos, cambio un nombre que no me gusta. Elijo el nuevo y luego, dando CRTL+B en Word, voy buscando y sustituyendo el nombre antiguo.
> 
> Quizás elija otro con mayor resonancia, no sé, ¿*Aragorn*?



Muy bien dicho, ahí marcándole los puntos sobre las íes. Le tiene que haber dolido, vaya que sí.

Ánimo y a ganar dinero que el mercado de la literatura está subiendo muchísimo. Pero es un mercado en el que hay que entrar ahora. Es como ser youtuber en 2005, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Mar 2019)

Coño, si llego a saber que me respondéis los dos tan seguidos no hubiese borrado el mensaje... Es que lo he borrado porque no me he dado cuenta de que él mismo ya decía que iba a prescindir del nombre "Sortak" para no comprometer su anonimato, de modo que mi post diciendo que "se aferraba al nombre Sortak" no tenía mucho sentido... Y ahora veo que mi post ha tenido un éxito atroz y me citáis como locos... Si lo sé no lo borro.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Coño, si llego a saber que me respondéis los dos tan seguidos no hubiese borrado el mensaje... Es que lo he borrado porque no me he dado cuenta de que él mismo ya decía que iba a prescindir del nombre "Sortak" para no comprometer su anonimato, de modo que mi post diciendo que "se aferraba al nombre Sortak" no tenía mucho sentido... Y ahora veo que mi post ha tenido un éxito atroz y me citáis como locos... Si lo sé no lo borro.



Sí, ahora excusas. A buenas horas, mangas verdes.


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Coño, si llego a saber que me respondéis los dos tan seguidos no hubiese borrado el mensaje... Es que lo he borrado porque no me he dado cuenta de que él mismo ya decía que iba a prescindir del nombre "Sortak" para no comprometer su anonimato, de modo que mi post diciendo que "se aferraba al nombre Sortak" no tenía mucho sentido... Y ahora veo que mi post ha tenido un éxito atroz y me citáis como locos... Si lo sé no lo borro.



En todo caso el consejo era bueno... 

Te he dado un Zanx.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2019)

Marie Laveau cogió una cuchara limpia del desvencijado aparador y probó el caldo que por una hora llevaba cociendo sobre la flamante vitrocerámica que dos de sus diez hijos le habían regalado por su último cumpleaños.

"Todavía le falta..." se dijo. Y recordó su vieja cocinilla de butano, con sus hierros negros y su fuego azul y naranja, tan de su gusto; tanto que muchas veces durante los últimos años lo encendía por nada, sólo para verlo "No sé cocinar con esto...¿como se puede cocinar sin fuego?...Calor, calor...Esto es más un cataplasma...Esto es como cocinar para los enfermos...Esto es cocinar para los muertos"

Se sentó y bebió de su infusión, ya casi helada. Miró por la ventana y no vio nada más que su oscuro reflejo. Era tan de noche que por un momento pensó haberse quedado ciega. Y no viendo nada empezó a recordar.

La primera vez que le vio la polla a su marido este dormía la siesta con su tercer hijo, de apenas un año. El pequeñín se había despertado y ella era la única que había oído algo más que ronquidos. Ella siempre había oído a sus hijos aunque estuvieran al otro lado del océano. Fue a recogerlo para que no molestara a su padre y lo vio jugando con su enorme polla. Marie se quedó un momento en la puerta, sin reaccionar y sin poder apartar la vista de aquello. Casi gritó. Cogió a su hijito con mucho cuidado de no despertar a quien todavía dormía y salió de allí con el corazón en las entrañas.

Él había sido carnicero en la ardiente Argel hasta que hubieron de marcharse por temor a ser asesinados tras la independencia de la antigua colonia. Ya en Francia se reconvirtió en mecánico de automóviles, oficio que había aprendido cumplimentando a la patria que después los abandonaría a su suerte, cosa que jamás pudo olvidar y que a punto estuvo de llevarle a la cárcel algunos años después. Pierre Dubois era hombre de pocas luces. No le hacían falta. Él era fuerte y tenía la razón. Un hombre no necesita más para vivir. Aquellos hombres necesitaban tan poco que resultaban muy peligrosos para quienes no podían vivir sin todo lo demás.

Marie quería a Pierre. No había conocido a ningún otro hombre. Pierre también la quería aunque conoció a muchas otras mujeres; puede que aún la quisiera más por esto mismo. Y Marie lo sabía y nada decía. La peonza ha de enrollarse si quiere bailar gallardamente por el sucio suelo. Y allí, bien lo sabía Marie, no había más cuerda que la de ella. Y sus hijos...sus hijos...Ella tenía a sus hijos. Ella tenía lo que ningún Pierre podrá tener, por muy fuerte y mucha razón que tenga. Eran más suyos que de él. Ella los había llevado dentro, él sólo le había metido aquello dentro. Y esto es algo que ellos, los diez, acabarían sabiendo, sí...Es tan fácil tener toda la razón con algo tan evidente.

Cuando el último hijo se fue de casa, Pierre y Marie ya eran mayores, ya habían dejado de hacerse viejos para empezar a serlo. Pierre cayó enfermo algunos años después, pocos: primero una silla de ruedas y después una cama y una asistente social que iba tres veces al día a ayudar a Marie para darle la vuelta y asearle. Marie se acostumbró a verle el pene a su marido. Ya no le daba miedo. No hay mejor manera de perderlo que ver las cosas cuando no quieren que las veas.

Pierre dejó de hablar, más tarde de ver y al final de oír. A todo se acostumbró Marie. A todo menos a no oírlo roncar.

Bajó al garaje y cogió una sierra eléctrica. Subió a la habitación y descuartizó a su marido. Ninguno se enteró demasiado. Le sacó el corazón y le cortó la polla. Puso un cazo a hervir y los echó dentro.

Dos horas después volvió a probarlo con otra cuchara limpia del desvencijado aparador.

"Esto sigue sin saber a nada" Lo apartó del calor y volvió a acordarse de su vieja cocinilla, de sus hierros negros y de su fuego azul y naranja, de sus diez hijos como diez soles y de su hombre, tan fuerte, grande y sucio como una montaña llena de carbón en sus entrañas...


Ahora había luz tras la ventana. Ya no se veía reflejada en ella y sí a la fría y lluviosa mañana que amanecía como si no tuviera muchas ganas de hacerlo. Y empezó a ver lo demás. Todo lo demás.


Cogió el abrigo, el bolso, el paraguas y salió a la calle.


- ¿Puede llevarme a Argel? -le preguntó al taxista
- No, señora
- Entonces lléveme a comisaria


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Marie Laveau cogió una cuchara limpia del desvencijado aparador y probó el caldo que por una hora llevaba cociendo sobre la flamante vitrocerámica que dos de sus diez hijos le habían regalado por su último cumpleaños.
> 
> "Todavía le falta..." se dijo. Y recordó su vieja cocinilla de butano, con sus hierros negros y su fuego azul y naranja, tan de su gusto; tanto que muchas veces durante los últimos años lo encendía por nada, sólo para verlo "No sé cocinar con esto...¿como se puede cocinar sin fuego?...Calor, calor...Esto es más un cataplasma...Esto es como cocinar para los enfermos...Esto es cocinar para los muertos"
> 
> ...



¿Es de Picabia o no?


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eres muy hater. Tienes envidia de su gran talento como escritor. A mi me gustar Sortak. Es un nombre que me hace soñar despierto.
> 
> Pon alguna cosa de fantasía que hayas escrito, tú. Ah, qué no, que sólo escribías realismo costumbrista como Victor Català. OK.
> 
> Ni caso Rearden, hay mucho envidioso en este hilo. De aquí a 5 años cuando tu nombre aparezca en las grandes pantallas vas a callar muchas bocas. Tienes un talento sobrenatural que va a significar un antes y un después en la historia de los best-sellers.



En todo caso, tendré que hacer una labor de investigación, mirando sagas nórdicas y cuentos populares rusos, para buscar nombres de gran sonoridad y poco escuchados en español, para poder utilizarlos dentro de la saga que quiero escribir de fantasía oscura.

Sortak ya se ha quemado aquí en burbuja...


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Marie Laveau cogió una cuchara limpia del desvencijado aparador y probó el caldo que por una hora llevaba cociendo sobre la flamante vitrocerámica que dos de sus diez hijos le habían regalado por su último cumpleaños.
> 
> "Todavía le falta..." se dijo. Y recordó su vieja cocinilla de butano, con sus hierros negros y su fuego azul y naranja, tan de su gusto; tanto que muchas veces durante los últimos años lo encendía por nada, sólo para verlo "No sé cocinar con esto...¿como se puede cocinar sin fuego?...Calor, calor...Esto es más un cataplasma...Esto es como cocinar para los enfermos...Esto es cocinar para los muertos"
> 
> ...



Puntos positivos: 

Cocinar con gas es cocinar. Mis dieses para las cocinas de gas butano. Relato costumbrista con la mujer como madre abnegada de diez hijos que cuida de su alfa aunque tenga pocas entendederas.

Puntos negativos:

¿Una sierra eléctrica manejada por una mujer de 60 o 70 años? Es como una sierra mecánica pero con un motor eléctrico, ¿no? No sé Rick...
Faltan más elementos franchutes para darle atmósfera gabacha a la escena.
¿Tú sabes que el corazón está dentro de la caja torácica? ¿Te suenan el esternón y las costillas...? No sé, si la tía hubiera trabajado de carnicera, me lo hubiese creído.
Me ha gustado que le cortase la polla: Es un toque exótico muy de _El imperio de los sentidos_.

Otra cosa que también me ha gustado es el avatar de @Clavisto , aunque, claro, esto no tiene que ver nada con el relato. Sigue así.

Quizás nos tendríamos que plantear *pedir* a @calopez *un subforo de literatura*.


----------



## Enterao (13 Mar 2019)

comparadas con las mierdas del rearden Clavisto es un premio nobel.. "sigue asi" le dice ...como si el tuviera juicio para decirle algo ...ajajaj...


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Me parece bien que Rearden de consejos a novatos como Clavisto.

Es un buen forero dispuesto a ayudar la gente que sabe menos.

Mis dieses.


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> comparadas con las mierdas del rearden Clavisto es un premio nobel.. "sigue asi" le dice ...como si el tuviera juicio para decirle algo ...ajajaj...



¡Coño! Mi _hater_ preferido ha vuelto a rebuznar...


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Mar 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me parece bien que Rearden de consejos a novatos como Clavisto.
> 
> Es un buen forero dispuesto a ayudar la gente que sabe menos.
> 
> Mis dieses.



Intento ayudar a la gente.

Por cierto, he aprovechado para darle un Zanx a @Clavisto que se me había olvidado.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> ¡Coño! Mi _hater_ preferido ha vuelto a rebuznar...



No le hagas caso. La gente sólo crítica por envidia. Cuanto más te critican quiere decir que más bueno eres. Así es la vida.

Ánimo y sigue enseñando a los novatos como se hace.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Intento ayudar a la gente.
> 
> Por cierto, he aprovechado para darle un Zanx a @Clavisto que se me había olvidado.



Seguro que le hace mucha ilusión recibir un zanx tuyo. Por favor zankeame. Así cuando seas famosos podré decir que me has zankeado.


----------



## Enterao (13 Mar 2019)

pajarotto deja la ironia , dudo mucho de que "SORTAK" la capte..ajaja,,,


----------



## Lenina (13 Mar 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Marie Laveau cogió una cuchara limpia del desvencijado aparador y probó el caldo que por una hora llevaba cociendo sobre la flamante vitrocerámica que dos de sus diez hijos le habían regalado por su último cumpleaños.
> 
> "Todavía le falta..." se dijo. Y recordó su vieja cocinilla de butano, con sus hierros negros y su fuego azul y naranja, tan de su gusto; tanto que muchas veces durante los últimos años lo encendía por nada, sólo para verlo "No sé cocinar con esto...¿como se puede cocinar sin fuego?...Calor, calor...Esto es más un cataplasma...Esto es como cocinar para los enfermos...Esto es cocinar para los muertos"
> 
> ...



Las tres últimas frases geniales. "Cuando el último hijo se fue de casa, Pierre y Marie ya eran mayores, ya habían dejado de hacerse viejos para empezar a serlo." Y esta frase me encanta.
Qué bien leer algo que te den ganas de ponerte a escribir...


----------



## Henry Rearden (14 Mar 2019)

Enterao dijo:


> pajarotto deja la ironia , dudo mucho de que "SORTAK" la capte..ajaja,,,



No me molesta la ironía. Puede hacerme @Pajarotto la pelota todas las veces que quiera, que cuando llegue a la parte del príncipe nigeriano le diré 

Por cierto, @morethanafeeling te da Zanx a todos los comentarios que pones y viceversa. Para que no se os suba a la cabeza os traigo una genial frase del señor lobo:


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Mar 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Por cierto, @morethanafeeling te da Zanx a todos los comentarios que pones y viceversa. Para que no se os suba a la cabeza os traigo una genial frase del señor lobo:



También he thankeado los comentarios de Pajarotto que tú has thankeado, o sea que cualquiera podría decirte a ti lo mismo. 

Por cierto, estás un poco obsesionado conmigo, que llevo dos páginas sin participar y todavía me sigues citando en tus mensajes. Alguna verdad he debido decir que todavía escuece.


----------



## Sendai (14 Mar 2019)

Hacía un frío de cojones. La lluvia se estrellaba contra las ventanas, mientras el ambiente artificial de la oficina llenábase con las luces fluoradas del frío y anodino blanco del ocho cuarenta.

E estaba decidido a emprender su carrera como escritor aquel medio día. Una carrera que a saber a dónde le llevaría, probablemente a ningún sitio, pero que sería más de lo que había hecho hasta entonces. Sabía de buena tinta que los primeros escritos que brotasen de las puntas de sus dedos no valdrían para nada más que para poner en evidencia su falta de... bueno, de todo aquello que hacía que los escritores fuesen tales (incluso a los malos). Precisamente para salvar la situación resolvió lanzar unos cuantos tiros al aire. Aunque le iba a joder malgastar sus mejores ideas, era consciente que en realidad no iban a ser las mejores ideas.

Crearía un blog de esos donde podría perpetrar artículos impunemente y erigir altares a su egozuelo, incipiente pero mal consejero, como la primera barba pubescente del que ya se corre pero no está lejos de ser un hombre. "Egozuelo", pensó relamiéndose para sus adentros. "¿Existirá esa palabra o mi genio creador ya ha empezado a abrirse paso a través de mis entrañas de vulgar oficinista?". Egozuelo no solo era un diminutivo despreciativo de ego, sino un juego de palabras entre ego y anzuelo, pues ¿no es acaso el ego -o la querencia por satisfacerlo- un anzuelo, una trampa si se quiere, donde caemos con facilidad?

Para reforzar la importancia de todo esto rememoraría con frecuencia las prudentes palabras de un profesor de matemáticas suyo, de prominente bigote sobre el labio superior y piernas un poco arqueadas, que además de números, sabía de sentido común: "cuando os vayáis a poner a hacer un examen recordad que la primera idea que se os ocurra casi seguro que no es la buena". Y si esto vale para las matemáticas, lenguaje y sistema de codificación con que se definen y explican todas las cosas, origen mismo de la vida -o arché- según Pitágoras, ¿no valdría acaso para sus primeras obras por muy maestras que él pensase que fuesen a ser?

Dicho y hecho, en el rato que se tarda en tomar un café de cápsula (con dos de leche), dio de alta un blog llamado "Un frío de cojones". El título había sido sugerido involuntariamente por una compañera oficinista, asidua a los jerséis de cuello de cisne y a tiranizar el termostato, que se reincorporaba después del piti de rigor.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Abr 2019)

Bueno, yo tengo dos dudas de tipo práctico, que no me acaban de aclarar los mil y un formularios de Amazon. Como veo que alguno ha publicado ahí, pregunto.

Aunque pueda parecer curioso, lo que yo deseo es divulgar conocimiento. Ya tengo libros técnicos escritos en papel en buenas editoriales. No me han dado apenas dinero (lo digo por si alguien se lo preguntaba). Pero me apetece escribir manuales prácticos digitales y creo que Amazon es un buen mercado que se ajusta a lo que me realiza: manuales prácticos cortos, consejos prácticos para gente de la calle, ayudar a fin de cuentas a que la gente no le tomen el pelo.

Yo no quiero ganar dinero. Lo que saque con los libros se lo voy a dar a Cáritas, Manos Unidas, Cruz Roja o a quien vea que le aprovecha. Por eso, mi idea es que el precio sea bajo. No me lo voy a llevar yo y mi interés es puramente divulgativo. Mejor que valga 6 euros antes que 18 y mejor a 3 euros que a 6. Por ello, mi primera pregunta: ¿Tiene Amazon un precio mínimo? Creo que una vez leí que 6 euros, de los que Amazon se llevaba casi todo.

Os pregunto por tanto, vosotros que teneis práctica publicando ahí, qué pasa con esos precios mínimos y si es verdad que Amazon se lleva crudo casi todo cuando un libro se vende a precio mínimo.

Luego he visto que hay que maquetar con el programa y reglas de Amazon para Kindle. Bueno, supongo que eso es ponerse, como todo en la vida.  A mí siempre me los ha maquetado la editorial , aunque por hacerlo yo, desde luego que no se me van a caer lo anillos, sobre todo si es por una buena obra 

Un saludo a todos los literatos del foro


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Abr 2019)

rafabogado dijo:


> Bueno, yo tengo dos dudas de tipo práctico, que no me acaban de aclarar los mil y un formularios de Amazon. Como veo que alguno ha publicado ahí, pregunto.
> 
> Aunque pueda parecer curioso, lo que yo deseo es divulgar conocimiento. Ya tengo libros técnicos escritos en papel en buenas editoriales. No me han dado apenas dinero (lo digo por si alguien se lo preguntaba). Pero me apetece escribir manuales prácticos digitales y creo que Amazon es un buen mercado que se ajusta a lo que me realiza: manuales prácticos cortos, consejos prácticos para gente de la calle, ayudar a fin de cuentas a que la gente no le tomen el pelo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, Amazon tiene un coste fijo de impresión, que es el que te cobran si lo compras como autor y solo al autor (para que nos entendamos: es como si llevaras tu libro a imprimir a una imprenta) y sobre ese aplican una cantidad adicional, también proporcional a las páginas.

Para los ebooks, el coste mínimo que puedes poner son 0,99 € (te llevas 0,29 € de beneficio) y en los libros de papel, el mínimo precio que te permita Amazon cubriendo el coste de impresión y el beneficio de Amazon. En este último caso será proporcional al número de páginas, pero puedes fijar tus ganancias en 0 €, en 0,01 € y así en adelante hasta un precio máximo de venta (en ebook y papel) de 250 €.

En todo caso, Amazon tiene su simulador de costes, búscalo y así sabrás cuanto podrás pedir por tu libro en tapa blanda.

Puedes hacer tus libros en Word, que luego Amazon te los convierte a ebook. En papel también los puedes hacer en Word, solo tienes que respetar los márgenes para que al enrasarlo con la cuchilla no te corte ni texto ni imágenes.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Abr 2019)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Bueno, Amazon tiene un coste fijo de impresión, que es el que te cobran si lo compras como autor y solo al autor (para que nos entendamos: es como si llevaras tu libro a imprimir a una imprenta) y sobre ese aplican una cantidad adicional, también proporcional a las páginas.
> 
> Para los ebooks, el coste mínimo que puedes poner son 0,99 € (te llevas 0,29 € de beneficio) y en los libros de papel, el mínimo precio que te permita Amazon cubriendo el coste de impresión y el beneficio de Amazon. En este último caso será proporcional al número de páginas, pero puedes fijar tus ganancias en 0 €, en 0,01 € y así en adelante hasta un precio máximo de venta (en ebook y papel) de 250 €.
> 
> ...




Gracias. Mi idea es la de tirar por lo digital. 

0.99 euros, ideal.


----------



## Henry Rearden (22 May 2019)

rafabogado dijo:


> Gracias. Mi idea es la de tirar por lo digital.
> 
> 0.99 euros, ideal.



De nada. En todo caso tampoco cuesta tanto adaptarlo (puedes usar el mismo fichero Word que has adaptado al libro digital) para publicar simultáneamente la edición en papel y así lo puedes vender en otro formato.

Este año preveo publicar mi próxima novela. Os dejo un vídeo interesante de YouTube:


----------



## Henry Rearden (25 May 2020)

*EL HONOR DE UNA DAMA*​
A la orilla de un caudaloso arroyo de primavera, cuyas aguas saltaban revoltosas y rebotaban en las redondeadas rocas del cauce, había acampado el muy valeroso y audaz Sir Lawrence de High Garden. Su pabellón estaba enfrente de un estrecho y pequeño puente de madera, por donde solo podía pasar un caballero montado a caballo. De su tienda colgaban las banderolas con los motivos heráldicos de su linaje y, a unas cuantas yardas, un soporte de lanzas para ser usadas en las justas.

Sir Lawrence retaba a cualquier caballero que pasase por allí y lo hacía por una noble y galante causa: Afirmar que el objeto de su amor, la muy pía y casta Lady Rose de Greenwood era la mujer más hermosa de ese reino. Todos los caballeros que aceptaban el reto acababan derrotados y obligados a declarar sobre la belleza de Lady Rose, si querían la gracia y el perdón de Sir Lawrence. A la entrada del puente los esperaba sentado, con su brillante y bruñida armadura plateada, coronada por un yelmo dorado. Allí era donde lo encontraban los duelistas y allí era donde eran vencidos.

La fama de este caballero llegó hasta el campeón del Rey: el muy noble y valiente Sir William de Old Castle, de renombrada fuerza y habilidad en el combate. Partió raudo con su caballo y su escudero hacía el puente del arroyo. Cuando llegó allí, retó a Sir Lawrence, el cual aceptó gustoso el duelo. Partieron casi todas las lanzas y ninguno cayó de su montura; prueba de la gran fiereza y resistencia de ambos contendientes. Con la última lanzada ambos se derribaron mutuamente y se vieron obligados a continuar a pie con la justa.

Recurrieron a las espadas y daban poderosos mandobles a diestro y siniestro. Los escudos mostraban las señales de los envites y grandes cortes y abolladuras deformaban sus superficies. Ambos caballeros estaban exhaustos y goteaban sangre, a través de sus cotas de mallas, hasta que, finalmente, Sir William, con una finta prodigiosa, le arrebató la espada a Sir Lawrence y acercó el filo de la suya al cuello del valeroso retador.

—¿Os rendís? —preguntó Sir William.
—El juicio del combate es inapelable: me habéis ganado, no me queda más opción que rendirme. Solo os pido una gracia —respondió Sir Lawrence.
—¿Cuál? Si es razonable, os la concederé.
—Qué no me obliguéis a retractarme sobre la belleza de Lady Rose.
—No puedo forzar a nadie a cambiar una creencia tan arraigada. Aunque, como ganador del combate, tampoco me podéis ordenar que yo afirme lo mismo. Especialmente, si no tengo el gusto de conocer a tan admirada dama.
—Sois un caballero sensato, a la par que misericordioso con un pobre enamorado como yo. Sea pues, que os acompañaré a Greenwood, donde podréis comprobarlo con vuestros propios ojos.
—Y yo os acompañaré con mucho gusto, pues, en mis años como caballero, nunca había encontrado rival tan fuerte y noble como vos. Por tanto, cuando reposemos de nuestras heridas, iremos a visitar a Lady Rose.

Los dos caballeros se hicieron amigos durante el camino y olvidaron su rivalidad pasada. En medio de un valle rescataron a dos princesas, presas de unos bellacos y malandrines que las tenían secuestradas con la idea de pedir un rescate a su padre, el rey de Northcumbria, un reino más allá del mar. Acompañaron a las cautivas de vuelta al hogar y allí recibieron la mano de tan bellas damas, dos ducados y numerosas tierras como regalo de su futuro suegro. Establecieron su dinastía en aquellas lejanas tierras y siempre que podían, hacían grandes cacerías y fiestas juntos, para celebrar su gran dicha.

Por su parte, Lady Rose ingresó en un convento, donde vivió una larga vida sin haber conocido varón, aunque se desquitó yaciendo carnalmente con muchas monjas.


----------



## Henry Rearden (10 Jun 2020)

Pues sigo luchando para hacerme rico como escritor. Pronto autopublicaré una novela, con ilustraciones interiores y un booktrailer de promoción. Ahora están revisándola; cuando esté lista la subiré a Amazon.

De todas formas, no creas que escribo como en el relato "El honor de una dama". Eso son experimentos que hago para publicar aquí en burbuja. En la realidad, mis textos son fáciles de leer y tengo a una persona que me ayuda a revisarlos.

En mi primera novela, los comentarios de los lectores valoraban bien que esta se leía fácilmente.


----------



## Opsy75 (10 Jun 2020)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No conozco ningún aficionado a la lectura que lea ebooks, solo a los que lo hacen esporádicamente. El verdadero lector disfruta del papel, no de los ebooks, no sentenciéis de esa manera porque no es real.



Supongo que viajas poco en transporte público o la gente que lee cuando va y viene al trabajo no la consideras "verdaderos lectores". Yo me pasé al libro electrónico desde que conseguí que un colega me trajera de EEUU el primer modelo de Sony. El primer día que me ahorré cargar con un tocho de 1000 páginas en el metro me di cuenta de que el libro en papel se había acabado para mí, por mucho que me guste más su tacto o el color de las páginas. He leído cientos de libros en formato electrónico y puede que yo no entré en lo que tú llamas "verdadero lector" pero como dices tú "no sentencies de esa manera porque no es real".

Lo que estás diciendo es básicamente que el auténtico aficionado a la música tiene vinilos, no colecciones de mp3, o que el aficionado al cine tiene DVDs y viejas cintas en VHS en vez servicios de streaming.


----------



## Barracuda (10 Jun 2020)

¿ Al final has escrito sci fi ?
¿ Conoces a Stanislaw Lem? Para mi es uno de los mejores escritores del estilo futurista por el abanico de sociedades y seres que describe.
Stanisław Lem - Wikipedia
recomiendo a todo el mundo la ciberiada [Descargar] Ciberiada - Stanislaw Lem en PDF — Libros Geniales
y congreso de futurología [Descargar] Congreso de futurología - Stanisław Lem en PDF — Libros Geniales


----------



## ulipulido (10 Jun 2020)

Opsy75 dijo:


> Supongo que viajas poco en transporte público o la gente que lee cuando va y viene al trabajo no la consideras "verdaderos lectores". Yo me pasé al libro electrónico desde que conseguí que un colega me trajera de EEUU el primer modelo de Sony. El primer día que me ahorré cargar con un tocho de 1000 páginas en el metro me di cuenta de que el libro en papel se había acabado para mí, por mucho que me guste más su tacto o el color de las páginas. He leído cientos de libros en formato electrónico y puede que yo no entré en lo que tú llamas "verdadero lector" pero como dices tú "no sentencies de esa manera porque no es real".
> 
> Lo que estás diciendo es básicamente que el auténtico aficionado a la música tiene vinilos, no colecciones de mp3, o que el aficionado al cine tiene DVDs y viejas cintas en VHS en vez servicios de streaming.



Tal cual, compré mi primer ebook...yo que se, hace 13 años creo, y pasé de leer un libro cada par de semanas de bibliotecas y similares, a leer el libro que me salga la polla cuando quiera. Y si, cuando alguno me gusta lo compro más por decoración, o por que el escritor lo merece, pero leer no hay color, tumbado en la cama, de viaje...vamos, ni de coña vuelvo al papel. Eso sí, los ebook cada vez peores, el primero me duró como 8-9 años, y desde ese llevo 3 ya


----------



## escabel (10 Jun 2020)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Pues sigo luchando para hacerme rico como escritor. Pronto autopublicaré una novela, con ilustraciones interiores y un booktrailer de promoción. Ahora están revisándola; cuando esté lista la subiré a Amazon.
> 
> De todas formas, no creas que escribo como en el relato "El honor de una dama". Eso son experimentos que hago para publicar aquí en burbuja. En la realidad, mis textos son fáciles de leer y tengo a una persona que me ayuda a revisarlos.
> 
> En mi primera novela, los comentarios de los lectores valoraban bien que esta se leía fácilmente.



Suerte. Yo también escribo y tengo un par de cosillas publicadas, histórica y ciencia ficción. Lo de autopublicar no lo he probado. 

Hacerse rico es muy difícil. Un amigo vive de escribir. Vende bastante, tiene un Minotauro, pero hacerse rico...


----------



## luismarple (10 Jun 2020)

O peor aún, hay escritores que se han suicidado abrumados por su fracaso y una vez muertos sus obras han triunfado, como el de la conjura de los necios.


----------



## luismarple (10 Jun 2020)

A mí me pareció un tubo, francamente. Me pasé el libro esperando a que contara algo gracioso. Solo es un gordo casapapi quejándose de todo. Supongo que tenía las expectativas demasiado altas. Pero bueno, para gustos los colores


----------



## Digamelon (10 Jun 2020)

Leer novelas es de cretinos.


----------



## alex2020 (10 Jun 2020)

Joder, me he leído el relato y menuda puta mierda macho, no me extraña que sigas intentando hacerte rico


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Jun 2020)

Barracuda dijo:


> ¿ Al final has escrito sci fi ?
> ¿ Conoces a Stanislaw Lem? Para mi es uno de los mejores escritores del estilo futurista por el abanico de sociedades y seres que describe.
> Stanisław Lem - Wikipedia
> recomiendo a todo el mundo la ciberiada [Descargar] Ciberiada - Stanislaw Lem en PDF — Libros Geniales
> y congreso de futurología [Descargar] Congreso de futurología - Stanisław Lem en PDF — Libros Geniales



He leído Ciberiada y Solaris. Me queda leer el Congreso de futurología
Gracias: si me lo robas eso significa que tiene algo bueno 

Sí, la suerte es un factor esencial. Espero que me sonría en esta empresa.



escabel dijo:


> Suerte. Yo también escribo y tengo un par de cosillas publicadas, histórica y ciencia ficción. Lo de autopublicar no lo he probado.
> 
> Hacerse rico es muy difícil. Un amigo vive de escribir. Vende bastante, tiene un Minotauro, pero hacerse rico...



¡Vaya! Un Minotauro está bien. Al menos está bien pagado: 6000€, aunque creo que años atrás era incluso más dinero.


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Jun 2020)

alex2020 dijo:


> Joder, me he leído el relato y menuda puta mierda macho, no me extraña que sigas intentando hacerte rico



¿Cuál? Bueno, no hace falta que contestes, porque me vas a decir que cualquiera de los que he posteado es igual de malo 

Es imposible convertirse en rico y famoso sin tener unos cuantos detractores criticándote inmisericordemente.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (11 Jun 2020)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> ...



Me he leído las dos primeras líneas y ya estaba viendo que tu estilo narrativo es forzadamente "clásico". Te sugiero humildemente que, si quieres vender algo, adaptes tu estilo a lectores de hoy en día, pues al leerte da la impresión que estás leyendo algo de los años 50. El tema podrá ser muy original, pero la forma es más bien anticuada y manida. Ahora se llevan otras formas más vivaces, ligeras y novedosas, y menos pomposas y pedantes. Si escribes para adolescentes, tienes que usar sus ritmos; si escribes para lectores rapaces adultos tienes que sorprenderles con nuevos enfoques.


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Jun 2020)

Pregunta aquí. Si son preguntas generales sobre autopublicar, se puede beneficiar todo el mundo de la conversación.

Lo que no voy a contestar son preguntas específicas sobre mí o mi obra, ya sea en abierto o en privado. Tengo este nick y este avatar para poder expresarme con total libertad en estos tiempos de censura y pensamiento políticamente correcto.

No quiero que nadie sepa quien soy en realidad.


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Jun 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Me he leído las dos primeras líneas y ya estaba viendo que tu estilo narrativo es forzadamente "clásico". Te sugiero humildemente que, si quieres vender algo, adaptes tu estilo a lectores de hoy en día, pues al leerte da la impresión que estás leyendo algo de los años 50. El tema podrá ser muy original, pero la forma es más bien anticuada y manida. Ahora se llevan otras formas más vivaces, ligeras y novedosas, y menos pomposas y pedantes. Si escribes para adolescentes, tienes que usar sus ritmos; si escribes para lectores rapaces adultos tienes que sorprenderles con nuevos enfoques.



Un análisis interesante: Empecé el texto sobre el ataque al castillo de una forma muy clásica. Lo tendré en cuenta a la hora de escribir los nuevos proyectos que tengo en mente.


----------



## Henry Rearden (11 Jun 2020)

Otra forma más que tienen de rentabilizar su fama. A ver, hasta Stephen King que tiene millones de sobra publicó un libro sobre como es el oficio de escribir (yo me lo compré)

Sin embargo, me parecen más útiles lo libros que publica la gente que ha tenido un cierto éxito autopublicándose, porque son más cercanos a mi experiencia.

De todas formas, en este tipo de talleres ayudan a mucha gente. Lo veo otra opción tan válida como cualquier otra para aprender el oficio de escritor.


----------



## Henry Rearden (12 Jun 2020)

Es que en YouTube hay de todo...


----------



## Henry Rearden (17 Jun 2020)

Estamos de acuerdo en eso.


----------



## Campestre (17 Jun 2020)

Cuestión de insistir, talento, suerte o todas juntas
Veo que tienes claro pasar de editoriales sacacuartos que hacen el agosto con escritores incautos, por ahí vas bien


----------



## Cormac (17 Jun 2020)

Tengo un amigo con una editorial. Está especializado en un tema concreto. 
Dice que la gente rechaza a autores españoles a no ser que sean los de siempre, tipo Reverte. 
Sin embargo con nombre anglosajón la gente compra mas.


----------



## Henry Rearden (23 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Tengo un amigo con una editorial. Está especializado en un tema concreto.
> Dice que la gente rechaza a autores españoles a no ser que sean los de siempre, tipo Reverte.
> Sin embargo con nombre anglosajón la gente compra mas.



¿Algo así como *Henry Rearden*?

Actualización: Sigo con mi plan de hacerme rico... pero todavía no lo he conseguido


----------



## klausmaria (25 Jul 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Si quiero sobresalir en un terreno tan exigente, o bien hago como dices tú, escribir libros como churros (aunque eso no me asegura el éxito, aunque sí unas pocas ventas) o bien busco hacer un producto de calidad y lo vendo con algo de marketing.



Aunque yo no escribo si seguí el tema cuando la explosión de los ebooks y Amazon. Hay un par de tipos interesantes que han logrado lo que tú quieres hacer. El más interesante es JA Konrath, tiene un blog que ya no actualiza pero que tiene algunos posts interesantes con consejos para los que quieran hacer lo mismo que él.






How To Make Money on Ebooks


1. Write a damn good book. This should be your main priority. It's also one of the hardest things to do, and the hardest things to judge for...




jakonrath.blogspot.com









How To Sell Ebooks


I just hit a milestone that is hard for me to grasp. As of January, I've sold over one million ebooks. That's a lot of ebooks. The que...




jakonrath.blogspot.com









You Should Self-Publish


One of the traits I value most about myself is my ability to change my mind about something as more data becomes available. Well, the data ...




jakonrath.blogspot.com









$100,000


One hundred grand. That's how much I've made on Amazon in the last three weeks. This is just for my self-pubbed Kindle titles. It doesn't ...




jakonrath.blogspot.com





El truco es tener bastante novelas en tu haber, vender a precios populares (3€ max) y hacer promoción cruzada (regalas uno para que te compren el resto de la serie). También tener buenas portadas (él usaba los servicios de un tipo que hacía las portadas "al peso" pero chulas). Eso es lo que cuenta Konrath no le va mal (desde hace más de 10 años). Le fue tan bien que recuperó los derechos de las novelas que tenía publicadas con alguna editorial para publicarlas él mismo como ebooks.

Un colega de este es Blake Crouch que escribió Wayward Pines que se convirtió en una serie de TV y ha colocado varios libros ya en la lista de best sellers.



https://twitter.com/blakecrouch1



Por lo que parece escribes fantasía y space opera... yo diría que lo que más se vende son los thrillers (pueden ser techno-thrillers que es lo que hace Blake Crouch), la novela histórica (si no estás metido en ello lo veo difícil para documentar, pero tiene la ventaja de que prácticamente plagias historias ya existentes) y el tema romántico/guarrete (desde las sombras de grey).

Igual te da alguna idea.

Añado, he leído algún libro de Konrath y Crouch y tengo que decir que no estaban mal, lectura ligera y entretenida con algunas ideas originales.


----------



## Henry Rearden (26 Jul 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> Aunque yo no escribo si seguí el tema cuando la explosión de los ebooks y Amazon. Hay un par de tipos interesantes que han logrado lo que tú quieres hacer. El más interesante es JA Konrath, tiene un blog que ya no actualiza pero que tiene algunos posts interesantes con consejos para los que quieran hacer lo mismo que él.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Muchas gracias!!

Me he apuntado los links del blog de Konrath para leerlos más despacio.


----------



## klausmaria (26 Jul 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me he apuntado los links del blog de Konrath para leerlos más despacio.



Tienen ya años, el hombre se subió al carro del ebook cuando estalló el tema. Pero supongo que no es tan diferente ahora mismo.

La web del que le hacía las portadas está caída. Pero era una idea interesante, hacía portadas más o menos genéricas "listas para usar".



















Genéricas pero muy aparentes.

Respecto a las temáticas mira a ver qué es lo que se vende en Amazon. Carlos Sisi y Manel Loureiro se subieron a la moda de los zombies cuando pego fuerte. Quizás haya alguna tendencia ahora que te permita subirte a la ola.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Jul 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> Tienen ya años, el hombre se subió al carro del ebook cuando estalló el tema. Pero supongo que no es tan diferente ahora mismo.
> 
> La web del que le hacía las portadas está caída. Pero era una idea interesante, hacía portadas más o menos genéricas "listas para usar".
> 
> ...



¿La temática más pujante en la actualidad? Las chochocharlas, el feminazismo, la perspectiva de género y otros temas del ramo. De hecho, la portada del segundo libro podría valer perfectamente para cualquiera de estos temas.


----------



## klausmaria (26 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> De hecho, la portada del segundo libro podría valer perfectamente para cualquiera de estos temas.



Lo veo: "El Poder del Papo", "Porque yo lo valgo", "Nena tu vales mucho", "Hola soy tu menstruación"...


----------



## kaluza5 (26 Jul 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> Aunque yo no escribo si seguí el tema cuando la explosión de los ebooks y Amazon. Hay un par de tipos interesantes que han logrado lo que tú quieres hacer. El más interesante es JA Konrath, tiene un blog que ya no actualiza pero que tiene algunos posts interesantes con consejos para los que quieran hacer lo mismo que él.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Le echaré un vistazo.

Aunque yo tengo la escritura como hobby, no me importaría aprender cosas nuevas para tener más ventas.

Yo no espero hacerme rico, como el forero @Henry Rearden sino satisfacer un deseo vital de escribir sobre temas que a mi me gustan.


----------



## Henry Rearden (22 Sep 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Me gusta escribir y ya me he autopublicado alguna cosa de ciencia ficción en amazon.
> 
> Tengo el siguiente plan:
> 
> ...



Estoy en modo Juancar, arrepintiendome de mis _invent_:



_Lo siento mucho, soy un invent man_


----------



## Señor Moscoso (23 Sep 2022)

Yo llevo ojeados y leidos decenas de libros y cuentos infantiles ahora que soy padre y realmente joder, esa mierda la hace cualquiera. Si sabes ilustrar ya ni te cuento, o si te pillas un ilustrador.

Se pueden producir por mera aficion cientos de ellos, por su brevedad, hasta ir puliendo y dar con la tecla.

No me refiero a harry potter sino al "gusanito paquito" (nombre inventado pero que exista probablemente) que tendris 5 paginas y 7 ilustraciones y cosas asi.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Sep 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Los escritores (y conozco uno medio famosillo) viven mayormente de los certámenes y concursos de cada ayuntamiento. Mandan relatos, novelas cortas y tal... y si eres bueno y conoces lo que busca el jurado te puedes sacar varios premios al año



Lo veo mas así


----------

